# (Recruiting) Kiss of Darkness--Adventure in my Homebrew Setting



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone.  This is a recruiting thread for my Kiss of Darkness game, as mentioned in my recent poll thread.  You don't have to have participated in the poll to apply for this game, but if you were here first from the poll, I'm going to give you a nod up.

The game takes place in my homebrew world, which is a fairly standard fantasy setting with a few twists.  At the risk of quoting myself from the last thread, Kiss of Darkness is: 







			
				Myself said:
			
		

> A game that takes place in my most recent homebrew setting, it is based off a storyline rejected by WotC. It is a fairly traditional fantasy world using normal rules, and involves a good amount of exploration, mystery, roleplaying, and combat. I've playtested this one once, and the playtesters had a really great time, expanding the game from its initial scope to a huge campaign that lasted from 1st to 20th level. The main adventure involves dark cults, conspiracies, and more.




What I will allow:

Classes-All core classes + most WotC published variant classes and new classes from other supplements + some non-WotC variant classes and new classes, but check with me if you want to use one.  Also, I will allow any of my own Bard variants and Caster variants, although for the casters I created them with a different setting in mind, so they're probably weak compared to Wizards. 

Races-You can play any race you want to play that exists in the region where the game takes place, and even some that don't, subject to my approval, of course, including monstrous races, and I will give it an LA (which may not be the LA given by Wizards--Whisper Gnomes, I am looking at you) and even a monster class progression so you can start at level 1.  However, I reserve the right to decide what is 'within reason'.  To give examples, I have allowed an Azer (who later became a blue-flamed winged azer) and a Silver Dragon cohort, but I would not suggest something overtly freakish and monstrous, nor do I allow races that are ported from other settings and have loads of special feats just for them (looking at Shifters and Warforged here).

Other Goodies from your favourite supplement: Allowed on a case-by-case basis, so ask me first.  I usually say yes unless your favourite supplement is Complete Divine (or Player's Guide to Faerun, although I've ported some of the FRCS stuff into non-broken 3.5 versions myself, so ask me if you really wanted to have the flavour of something in there and not just the power) and even sometimes then I say yes, but usually not.

After much deliberation, since this game was so popular at the poll, I have decided on the following:

I will be accepting 6 to 12 players for Kiss of Darkness.  I am starting out expecting one game with six players.  However, if I am sufficiently impressed by the applications, and ENWorlders impress me every day with their creativity, so it probably isn't that unlikely, I am leaving the option that I will run two mirrors of this game, with four to six players per group.  I know that this still isn't enough to give space to everyone, but I will definitely be allowing alternates, and people may very well drop out.  If not, anyone who is an alternate in one of my games and doesn't get to play gets double-plus of a nod up when I come out with another game.


Here's how the application process is going to work:

I would like each aspiring player to post a little about themself, and I'm particularly interested in whether you can commit to 1 post a day.  I will give the nod to people who do make that commitment, and I will hold you to that commitment.  As Nonlethal Force pointed out on the other thread, there are those who say '1 post a day' and do just that, answering as they are needed, and there are those who post many times a day and make roleplaying opportunities for the other players as well.  Please describe which of those categories fits you best, but (and this is important) be honest here because I have full respect for those players of the first sort and I am not giving an edge to the people of the second type.  Then why am I asking?  I'm asking because if I split this into two mirror games, I'm going to try to put the two types of people with others of the same type so the fast posters don't have to wait and the 1 per day posters won't feel rushed or stressed by the others.

Next, you can chat with me at your leisure in this thread about your character concept and I'll provide details on fluff and rulings on crunch for you.  Through this process, you'll hammer out a 1st-level character for this adventure and submit that character.

Characters use the standard 4d6 drop lowest rules with hopeless characters except for one added quirk--I allow you to roll 7 times and choose 6, which means you can drop a good one to try to become hopeless if you need to (note: this is slightly different from my rules for Spelljamming games).

Hit Points are rolled, but anything below half rounded down becomes half rounded down.

Wealth is Max for Level 1

Please initialise an Invisible Castle name for your character for me to approve before you roll anything that matters for your character.  We had one player who rolled until he got high stats and then pointed that one out to me, so I need to okay your Invisible Castle name before you roll stats. 

I will then select the group (or groups) from among the submitted characters.


Any questions?

Oh, and here's a gratuitous map.  It will become more useful when I get started talking about setting details, but it's here now


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

Howdy.  

A little about me: I have been playing DnD and other RPGs for seven years (I just did the math, it feels so much less than that), I have been running games for six.  I have been doing PbP on EN World for a few months.  I try to post when I feel the storyline would be moved along by me posting, I may post several times a day or none at all as necessary for the game.

Questions:  What's the climate, government/power structures, economy of the region?  As far as the standard races what are the cultures like, racial histories, relations, etc.?  Alignments allowed?  That should cover it for now though answers do breed questions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

> I try to post when I feel the storyline would be moved along by me posting, I may post several times a day or none at all as necessary for the game.




Sure, one post per day generally implies at least one post per day when your character has something to do (particularly important for combat!)



> Questions: What's the climate, government/power structures, economy of the region? As far as the standard races what are the cultures like, racial histories, relations, etc.? Alignments allowed? That should cover it for now though answers do breed questions.




Actually, I was going to get to some of that info (and more besides), but I wasn't sure if I have time to type it all up.  By picking those questions out in specific, I can definitely answer them:

Climate--Sundaria is temperate plains.  I cut off the map just on the edge of the southern rainforest, the western mountains, the southeastern inland sea, and the eastern forest, though.

Government--Sundaria is a monarchy ruled by the Aureolus family.  There is a council of merchant-lords as well as another of landed aristocracy, but they merely advise the king.  There are several other important kingdoms, countries, and such, but the adventure starts in Sundaria.

Economy--Much of Sundaria's wealth comes from trade among the kingdom itself and with its neighbours, as well as from taxes.  There is certainly also farming and industry as well, however, particularly in some of the outlying rural areas away from the main water routes of transportation.

Core Races:

Humans--Humans come from many different places, but PC humans will probably be Sundarians.  A younger race, the humans are raising new civilisations in the plains, which the other races left alone for fear of the lack of defensibility against the marauding humanoid barbarian tribes from the north.

Elves--Moon Elves (PHB elves), High Elves (yes, I know they're supposed to be the PHB elves according to the MM 3.5, but they aren't  They're the +2 Int -2 Con kind), and Forest Elves lives in the arboreal elven city in the eastern forest.  Tribes of Wild Elves dare to make their home on the fringes southern jungle.  There is one known Star Elf (+2 Cha -2 Con) in the elven city, but let me know if anyone wants to play one.  A few elves also live in human lands, but they are rare.  The elven histories are shrouded in mystery and kept by the Council of High Mages, and no one really knows of the Wild Elves's past, but their legends speak of a time when they lived in a flourishing Golden Age...

Dwarves--Many dwarves live in a subterranean kingdom under the mountains of the Dragonjaw Peaks.  Over the years, they have fought many battles against the creatures who dwell in the subterranean depths.  There are also a good number of dwarves who have taken up living aboveground in human kingdoms, far more than elves, often acting as smiths and craftsmen.  

Gnomes--The gnomes are dangerous manipulators and illusionists who left the human lands last of all the other races, fleeing across the inland sea to a new island home, which they subsequently shrouded in so many wards and veils of illusion that no one has ever been able to find it.  Gnomes are virtually unseen by the outside world except at a special trading town on a smaller island in the sea, where they barter for their rare and exotic goods and then vanish back into the mists of the Sea of Remorse.

Halflings--Halflings are to be found ubiquitously throughout human societies as well as in travelling caravans that move throughout human lands.  Halflings are generally viewed highly and suspiciously at the same time, as they have dual reputations of stout, honest folk and of notorious rogues.

Other Races--Ask about any race, and I'll expound upon them


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd like to have a crack if the opportunity arises.

Currently have 2 PbP games I play in on these boards (one has stalled for the last couple of months though).  And I also have a long running (11 years) PbEM game I play in.

I usually check the boards several times per day to see what is going on.  And while I'll post when necessary, I also post on occasions where a good RP opporunity presents (but not just for the sake of it).

As for a character concept, probably a human or half-orc Monk, blending some of the old Oriental Adventures and optional (Arcana Unearthed or Unearthed Arcana?) rules from the SRD.  Nothing too fancy, but just good fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

> As for a character concept, probably a human or half-orc Monk, blending some of the old Oriental Adventures and optional (Arcana Unearthed or Unearthed Arcana?) rules from the SRD. Nothing too fancy, but just good fun.




Sounds cool--Between the two Arcana books, you probably mean Unearthed Arcana   As for Oriental Adventures, I'd be careful since it is 3.0, but I do allow some of it.  Also important to note is that while there is an area of the game world with an oriental feel, characters don't come from that area, so anything taking from OA would need to be the stuff that is light on the Oriental part (and there's several good candidates in combat feats, though some have since been ported to Complete Warrior)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 15, 2005)

Shalom/Hi

I'm Roy, 27.
playing since I was 13, I Dm alot, although right now my table game is empty and I play only here. Greyhawk and Ravenloft are heavily loaded in my resume.
as for posting, most of the time I can post once or twice a day. but usually I post when I want my character to say something.

I have some idea for a character -
Albino goblin Warlock (complete arcane), thrown by his tribe and believed to be cursed, he is chaotic neutral.
Raised in human cities, he lived in sewers and alleys with bums and beggars, he practiced his super natural powers, now he feels he can wield the power to revenge those who throw him away, he learned that humans and demi-humans can be good and he accept their friendship.

This is the basic concept, I can develop it more later.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sounds cool--Between the two Arcana books, you probably mean Unearthed Arcana   As for Oriental Adventures, I'd be careful since it is 3.0, but I do allow some of it.  Also important to note is that while there is an area of the game world with an oriental feel, characters don't come from that area, so anything taking from OA would need to be the stuff that is light on the Oriental part (and there's several good candidates in combat feats, though some have since been ported to Complete Warrior)



Noted.  I'll assume nothing and double check everything with you before finalising.  Assuming I get a place, of course.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

I always try to get in my combat posts daily, or more if possible.

I may have something brewing in the recesses of my mind.  What are orcs like? Fairly standard or do they actually have something of a culture, what's their position in the world, so on and so forth?  This particular concept may not go anywhere but it will get some more detail and possbily openup a solid character concept.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Shalom/Hi
> 
> I'm Roy, 27.
> playing since I was 13, I Dm alot, although right now my table game is empty and I play only here. Greyhawk and Ravenloft are heavily loaded in my resume.
> ...



 Sounds like an interesting character.  I do allow Warlocks, and assuming the albino is just for flavour and the character has normal goblin stats, I allow them as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Noted.  I'll assume nothing and double check everything with you before finalising.  Assuming I get a place, of course.



 That's cool--if you want to ask about particular feats, I'd be glad to make quick rulings on them (although I don't have OA on me until next week, so I may need to prompt for a memory-jogger on those feats).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> I always try to get in my combat posts daily, or more if possible.
> 
> I may have something brewing in the recesses of my mind.  What are orcs like? Fairly standard or do they actually have something of a culture, what's their position in the world, so on and so forth?  This particular concept may not go anywhere but it will get some more detail and possbily openup a solid character concept.



 Orcs, eh?  If you are looking for a campaign that *really* has orcs in an interesting and unusual position, that would be Eyros, where humans and orc noble houses run things and only half-orcs can become the rulers.  And I may run an Eyros campaign sometime in the future 

In the world of Kiss of Darkness, orcs are fairly standard brutish barbarians from the northlands, universally disliked and mistrusted by the standard races further south.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

Northlands? Interesting.

Do they have a culture similar to Vikings?  And by that I mean, "Could an orc be loosely based off of a northman on the 'Thirteenth Warrior' and be in line with the game?".


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi.

I never realy post much here, so you might not want to pick me 

Anyway, my two ideas, which I'll have to refine a bit further, are either:
A) My Changeling Recaster - Uber Nerd Wizard and Student out to test his mettle against the world.  May have some schoolastic ties of some kind.  He's open about being a changeling, seeing that as simply a part of him.  Eventualy head towards recaster and potentialy loremaster.

B) A Changeling Social Rogue - A shifter who hides and infiltrates.  Possibly a member of some sort of spy organization or other nation, character would have no trapsense but increased ability for social and knowledge skills.  Could eventualy head towards the Chamelion PrC, or some other infiltration PrC (Or maybe even just stay Rogue).  Similar idea to Mel from Scion, though a much less 'inocent' character.

I know you said Changelings were fine, and the Recaster was fine.  I don't think you'd have a problem with the Chamelion, but not sure, depends on your view of the Able Learner feat (All Cross Class Skills are 1 SP instead of 2, still limited appripriately

Anyway, let me know if you prefer either of these, as I'm open either way, or if not, i'll just roll them both up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Northlands? Interesting.
> 
> Do they have a culture similar to Vikings?  And by that I mean, "Could an orc be loosely based off of a northman on the 'Thirteenth Warrior' and be in line with the game?".



 Haven't seen the movie, but I would say that there are some distinct differences between KoD orcs and vikings (although Eyros orcs are a bit more similar to vikings).  First, the Northlands are rather dry plains and hills turning into mountains as you get further north, and the vikings were known for their seafaring nature.  Second, the orcs are evil and ruthless while the vikings were merciless to enemies but yet they were honourable amongst themselves and even sometimes set up cities in areas they invaded (like Ireland), thus in some ways acting as both a barbarian invasion and a source of culture and trade.  Third, the orcs are typically cannibalistic and have a belief system that is a mix of worship of the orc pantheon of gods and a spirit/zombie worship similar to Voodoo, while the vikings typically worshipped the Norse pantheon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

> Alignments allowed?




Forgot to answer this.  I'm generally open with alignment, and I even allowed the Elven Wizard character in my face-to-face version of this game to roleplay his descent from Lawful Neutral to Lawful Evil servitor of Bel, Lord of the First (they told him not to summon that imp!).  However, the other PCs may not be as open to your alignment choice as I am.  If I have two games, I'll try to not put the Paladin with the morally ambiguous Necromancer who is still fighting on the same side as the heroes...for now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

> I never realy post much here, so you might not want to pick me




Who're you?  Title says Tavern Coordinator, so does that mean you're some drunk or something?



> I know you said Changelings were fine, and the Recaster was fine. I don't think you'd have a problem with the Chamelion, but not sure, depends on your view of the Able Learner feat (All Cross Class Skills are 1 SP instead of 2, still limited appripriately




Able Learner is fine and Chameleons are fine.  I think Chameleons are pretty neat, actually, but not overpowered   Recaster is interesting too, and I seem to remember it was also interesting but not too overpowering.  Both ideas would work


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...the orcs are evil and ruthless while the vikings were merciless to enemies but yet they were honourable amongst themselves and even sometimes set up cities in areas they invaded (like Ireland), thus in some ways acting as both a barbarian invasion and a source of culture and trade.  Third, the orcs are typically cannibalistic and have a belief system that is a mix of worship of the orc pantheon of gods and a spirit/zombie worship similar to Voodoo, while the vikings typically worshipped the Norse pantheon.



So orcs would be the bad guys in the movie  ,  I do suggest you watch it if you get the opportunity.

A thought occured:  Are there elves similar to the vikings? Seafaring barbarian-esque culture, living in somewhat cooler climates?  If not, is there an undefined section of your campaign world that would lend to the development of such?  If there is such a place I would enjoy greatly to advance that section of the map, the culture, and such.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> So orcs would be the bad guys in the movie  ,  I do suggest you watch it if you get the opportunity.
> 
> A thought occured:  Are there elves similar to the vikings? Seafaring barbarian-esque culture, living in somewhat cooler climates?  If not, is there an undefined section of your campaign world that would lend to the development of such?  If there is such a place I would enjoy greatly to advance that section of the map, the culture, and such.



 Actually, the map gets much, much bigger than what I presented earlier (I mentioned in the other thread, the one with the poll, that much of the world is actually unexplored due to some rather daunting natural barriers that no explorer has yet survived crossing, but I've actually mapped it all out).  Interestingly, the explored section of the world has no oceans, but the Wild Elves are somewhat similar to a non-evil barbarian-esque culture (admittedly, they've got jungle elements going on there too, so it isn't exactly seafaring).  The closest to seafaring would be the gnomes, who live on an island in the Sea of Remorse.

Y'know, I'll actually attach a bigger map of the explored world, but characters wouldn't have much info about most of these places without some skill in Knowledge: Geography.

Note: Except for Sundaria in purple, this map is merely a physical map and does not denote political boundaries.


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Who're you?  Title says Tavern Coordinator, so does that mean you're some drunk or something?



Only when I'm at work.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Able Learner is fine and Chameleons are fine.  I think Chameleons are pretty neat, actually, but not overpowered   Recaster is interesting too, and I seem to remember it was also interesting but not too overpowering.  Both ideas would work



Cool.  I'll draw them both up, probably e-mail you a few questions as well when i get the chance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Only when I'm at work.
> Cool.  I'll draw them both up, probably e-mail you a few questions as well when i get the chance.



 Okey dokey, sounds good.


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

BTW, where are the character creation rules other than L1 and if it's not core pass it by you first?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, where are the character creation rules other than L1 and if it's not core pass it by you first?



 Hmmm...I should add those:

Characters use the standard 4d6 drop lowest rules with hopeless characters except for one added quirk--I allow you to roll 7 times and choose 6, which means you can drop a good one to try to become hopeless if you need to (note: this is slightly different from my rules for Spelljamming games).

Hit Points are rolled, but anything below half rounded down becomes half rounded down.

Wealth is Max for Level 1


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool.

Idealy, we should initialize an Invisable Castle account first before we roll, unless he is aware of ours already (Like mine under Bront).

I suggest sticking all that in the 1st post 

Edit: Obviously, max HP at first BTW.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Idealy, we should initialize an Invisable Castle account first before we roll, unless he is aware of ours already (Like mine under Bront).
> 
> ...



 Okay, stuck it in the first post--and ya, max HP at first, of course


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

Either that's not all of it, the world is tiny, or Sundaria is HUGE.

Oh wait, I just saw _explored _ world.  So Sundaria would actually be rather Macedonian in its size.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Either that's not all of it, the world is tiny, or Sundaria is HUGE.
> 
> Oh wait, I just saw _explored _ world.  So Sundaria would actually be rather Macedonian in its size.



 Either that or the explored world is about a half a continent in size  (there's more rainforest to the south, swamp to the east, desert to the west, and something to the north of those mountains--Sundaria is not that big looking at the big map that I have on my computer--the Sea of Remorse is bigger.  It's more kingdom-size than Empire-size )


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

What are the desert cultures like?


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Kiss of Darkness Roll 1
 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11
 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15
 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16
 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12
 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12
 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10
 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14) 

Not bad, 35 point build.  Workable with either concept.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> What are the desert cultures like?



 There's a big distinction between the people from Thuldyria proper and those from the outlying towns and settlements:

Thuldyria is a city of magic.  They have various issues from their history (known to those with Knowledge: History as well as Bards who carry down the tales), but suffice it to say that in the present day, clerics and priests of any sorts are outlawed, and any found in the city are executed as subversives.  Knowledge is the currency there, although they accept magic as well, but they have little need for gold, which they see as a pointless currency.  The city of Thuldyria is built near the ruins of Old Thuldyria.  However, to keep away from the ruins and stay near the large oasis built there long ago by beings unknown, they ran out of space and built up, using complex magical weaves to cause the city to defy gravity, with tall, narrow fluted towers suddenly branching off to large interweaving overpasses and buildings that the laws of physics say should be tumbling down due to lack of proper support.

The outlying villages are claimed by Thuldyria as part of its nation, and indeed, at one point in the past, this was more strongly so, but now, they are fairly autonomous gatherings of nomads and miners, many of which do not heed the ban on priests mandated by their 'capital' (more likely as you move farther out).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Kiss of Darkness Roll 1
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16
> ...



 Yup, 35 PB is pretty good, and you've got some solid bonuses there with no real weaknesses


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Could you e-mail me a little bit of info about potential secret/spy type societies active in the game?  I think i'm going with the Rogue idea.  Last time I played a 1st level wizard, it drove me nuts because I couldn't do anything beyond a little RP and occasionaly use a knowledge skill.  Besides, I think that this concept works better with that stat set, while nerd boy needs a 17 or 18 int.  yes, I'm at work, but you can use my home e-mail as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=RA]Could you e-mail me a little bit of info about potential secret/spy type societies active in the game?  I think i'm going with the Rogue idea.  Last time I played a 1st level wizard, it drove me nuts because I couldn't do anything beyond a little RP and occasionaly use a knowledge skill.  Besides, I think that this concept works better with that stat set, while nerd boy needs a 17 or 18 int.  yes, I'm at work, but you can use my home e-mail as well.[/sblock]



 Sent!


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks   I'll reply when I get home


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Thanks   I'll reply when I get home



 Okey dokey--I sent to work and home so you'd be sure to get it (I hope)


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm interested in playing a paladin, I haven't planned further than that yet though. I'd like to know more about paladins in the world: Are they common? Are there any orders or similar that they are often members of? Any suitable gods?

I probably won't drive the postrates upwards, but I'd like to think that I wouldn't slow them down either. I tend to adjust to the pace of the other players and mostly post when there is a new sitation to react to, I probably won't create the situations myself.

I rolled before I reread the updated first post, so the name hasn't been validated but it is the same as my forum name and you can see in the list of latest rolls that no one has made a similar roll between Bront and me. Let me know if you still want me to reroll.

4d6.takeHighest(3)->[5,4,3] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3)->[6,3,3] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3)->[6,3,3] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3)->[6,5,3] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)->[6,4,4] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)->[6,4,4] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)->[6,5,5] = (16)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> I'm interested in playing a paladin, I haven't planned further than that yet though. I'd like to know more about paladins in the world: Are they common? Are there any orders or similar that they are often members of? Any suitable gods?
> 
> I probably won't drive the postrates upwards, but I'd like to think that I wouldn't slow them down either. I tend to adjust to the pace of the other players and mostly post when there is a new sitation to react to, I probably won't create the situations myself.
> 
> ...



 Oh, right.  I didn't mention gods:

My homebrew setting using most of the same deities as Forgotten Realms, as I am rather fond of that pantheon (some really interesting gods in there that inspire me to make cool clerics and paladins).  However, because I like mixing things around, some of the obscure FR deities are among the important gods in Sundaria--notably, Siamorphe, the minor FR goddess of nobles, has Sundaria city's largest temple.  

Paladins:

Paladins are not common, for the path of the paladin is not a simple one, and those who are worthy are not commonplace.  However, they aren't extremely rare like in a dark setting or something (the government of Sundaria is mostly Lawful Neutral and Lawful Good, in that order, although notably Princess Elenia Aureolus is Neutral Good).  They are champions of good and valour who serve as an encouraging reminder to the people of the upright path.  As for special orders, there is a monastery famous for its humble but holy paladins and monks of various deities in that town that's a white dot due north of Sundaria.  Otherwise, the churches of paladin-friendly gods are always proud to sponsor a paladin.   

As to the rolls, I do see that you were the last one to do the seven stat rolls since Bront, so I'll let it slide ...this time


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil: I'd be up for joining, if you'll have me.   As far as class/race, I'll take a look at what everybody else is doing and "fill the gaps".

EDIT: Ok, I initially posted this just to "hold my place."  I've now read the details, so here's a little about me and my posting:

I generally post once or more per weekday.  I usually don't post at all on the week-ends.  If that's a problem, I probably shouldn't join up.  I do try to engage conversations and hooks when I can, but my posts are generally pretty short.  It's rare that I'll post more than four or five sentences in a post, but those sentences will include conversational hooks when appropriate.  I don't usually do a lot of internal dialogue, though I will on occasion.  Is that the sort of info you're looking for?

By the way, what defines a "hopeless" character?


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm interested, always.

I think you know a good bit about me.  I'm a multiple post per day poster with an EST time zone.  Conversation and whatnot is dependent on the character.

As for classes and races, I've got to aske about psionics.  Mostly likely a Telepath, though that could change.

My invisible castle account is Keia (it's been used plenty before!)

What's the start time on this one - off the ground before the hollidays (on purpose!) after, however it works?

KEia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Rystil: I'd be up for joining, if you'll have me.   As far as class/race, I'll take a look at what everybody else is doing and "fill the gaps".
> 
> EDIT: Ok, I initially posted this just to "hold my place."  I've now read the details, so here's a little about me and my posting:
> 
> ...



 Thanks, that's useful info to have and that begs a good question:  How many people don't post weekends?  I know there's a good number, so you shouldn't worry about being alone in that.  

Hopeless characters have a net status bonus of +0 (so for instance 18 17 15 7 5 3 has a net of +0, and at 37 PB is probably the highest PB a hopeless character can have) or have no stats of 14 or above.  Since you can drop a high stat to become hopeless, this means that your character will either have two stats 14 or higher or else you chose to keep it anyway for some reason (perhaps an 18 13 13 13 13 13 was calling to you )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm interested, always.
> 
> I think you know a good bit about me.  I'm a multiple post per day poster with an EST time zone.  Conversation and whatnot is dependent on the character.
> 
> ...



 Well, as you know, to paraphrase Diaglo's hat of d20, my love of psionics knows no limit.  Psionics does exist in my campaign world, but there is only one Psion in the explored world (and no Psychic Warriors, Soulknives, or Wilders), and there is a reason--humans (and the other core races) can't develop psionic power naturally, and the one psion was the subject of twisted experiments to make him that way.  However, since the one Psion is also a Telepath, I suppose it would be possible for your character to have had a Wild Talent awakened by his Psychic Chirurgery if your character was originally his apprentice as part of the character's backstory.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, as you know, to paraphrase Diaglo's hat of d20, my love of psionics knows no limit.  Psionics does exist in my campaign world, but there is only one Psion in the explored world (and no Psychic Warriors, Soulknives, or Wilders), and there is a reason--humans (and the other core races) can't develop psionic power naturally, and the one psion was the subject of twisted experiments to make him that way.  However, since the one Psion is also a Telepath, I suppose it would be possible for your character to have had a Wild Talent awakened by his Psychic Chirurgery if your character was originally his apprentice as part of the character's backstory.



I guess if I'm accepted then I would need to know his or her race and my race options  (perhaps in an e-mail for secrecy !!!  )  I like the concept though, and hopefully it will fit with your stuff!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I guess if I'm accepted then I would need to know his or her race and my race options  (perhaps in an e-mail for secrecy !!!  )  I like the concept though, and hopefully it will fit with your stuff!
> 
> Keia



 Always two there are; no more, no less: a master and an apprentice.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Always two there are; no more, no less: a master and an apprentice.



Shuuuuush!  That's supposed to be e-mailed in secret!!!!  hopefully nobody heard . . . <looks around>

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Shuuuuush!  That's supposed to be e-mailed in secret!!!!  hopefully nobody heard . . . <looks around>
> 
> Keia



 Nah, don't worry.  Nobody reads these threads anyway


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hopeless characters have a net status bonus of +0 (so for instance 18 17 15 7 5 3 has a net of +0, and at 37 PB is probably the highest PB a hopeless character can have) or have no stats of 14 or above.  Since you can drop a high stat to become hopeless, this means that your character will either have two stats 14 or higher or else you chose to keep it anyway for some reason (perhaps an 18 13 13 13 13 13 was calling to you )




I would definitely keep a character like that! He'd qualify for any stat-based feat and be really great at something.  

Ok, so I'll probably go for something pretty "vanilla."  I'm thinking about a straight human fighter.  I'm picturing someone who's been in an actual army and seen a little combat, but would now like to make some profit from risking his life rather than just doing it on orders.  Any wars or battles he could have fought in recently?  I'll roll stats this afternoon if the basic concept is OK.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I would definitely keep a character like that! He'd qualify for any stat-based feat and be really great at something.
> 
> Ok, so I'll probably go for something pretty "vanilla."  I'm thinking about a straight human fighter.  I'm picturing someone who's been in an actual army and seen a little combat, but would now like to make some profit from risking his life rather than just doing it on orders.  Any wars or battles he could have fought in recently?  I'll roll stats this afternoon if the basic concept is OK.



 That concept makes sense to me--heck, it's closer to the background of the now-epic face-to-face players who ran this adventure (one of them was a barbarian who set up a tavern in the city with his brother and one of them was an elven wizard who studied magic with a master in the elven city and then travelled west to see the world (since this was supposed to be a one-shot, but everyone liked it so much we kept playing)...of course, I added a bit to the elf's background myself, but the player said that his character's father was one of his all-time favourite NPCs ).

Sundaria has been in a period of peace for some time now.  The last majour incident, but one that would date your character to at least his late 30s, was not really a war but was still big enough that pretty much everyone that age remembers:  A powerful evil cult with demonic (as well as demonically-altered animals) and undead minions attempted to overthrow Sundaria 20 years ago, but they were put down by a concerted effort of Sundarian forces, the kingdom's allies, and a team of heroes of various races, including a Priestess of Yondalla, and Elven Wizard, who were killed in the fight, and a Dwarven Fighter who lost his sword arm and retired.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello hello!

I've been playing D&D 3rd since it first came out, and GURPS for years even before that. As for post rate, I can easily make one a day, and possibly more. The trick is that during the week I work, so my posts often (but not always; sometimes I can sneak on at work) tend to bunch up in the evenings and weekends. 

As for characters...as usual, I have several ideas.

1) Aliyas One-Arrow - An archer-themed ranger, aiming eventually to get some Beastmaster PrC and Natural Bond (from Complete Adventurer) and become a mounted archer/lancer sort. Aliyas is a contemplative sort, almost druidic in outlook, but fierce and unyielding in battle. Not quick to anger, but slow to forgive. Not quick to trust, but never forgets a friend.

2) Kuma - A barbarian/sorceror, aiming for Dragon Disciple. The idea is that somewhere there's a tribe of barbarians that in antiquity were the thralls of a dragon living in a great hollowed out mountain. The dragon eventually took its hoard and moved on, but the tribe stayed behind, ruled by the half-dragon bloodlines sired by their former "god." Eventually the dragon blood thinned, and vanished, and only the names of the Bloodlines persisted as chieftains. Because the dragon features have long since gone, a member of the Blood who wishes to one day be chieftain must leave the tribe early on and do great deeds in the world beyond to prove his worth. Only when he returns, bearing proof of his deeds, will he be welcomed back as incumbent chieftain. Kuma, proud member of one of the few remaining Bloodlines, is on just such a quest. I see the sorcery manifesting, at first at least, as a sort of animistic ancestral spirit worship. Later, as he ventures on the Path of the Dragon, that'll change.

3) A so-far unnamed new idea involving a psion. Not sure if this will work in your world, so shoot down as needed. The idea is that the process that opened the mind of the girl in question, also broke that mind. She became a Seer, but is lost between the otherworldly senses she now possesses and the more mundane world she must try to live in. Not crazy in a lunatic or psychotic sort of way, but more like someone who's constantly stuck in a hypnagogic frame of mind...not sure what's real, and what's a fading dream. I first came up with the idea for Eberron, with the thought that she'd accidentally used her latent powers to observe the Mourning as it happened, but at a 'safe' distance. Perhaps something similarly cataclysmic could have happened here? Thoughts and ideas. 

4) Changeling warlock, also not yet named. A more sinister concept than the others so far, this character is pretty self-serving, though intelligent and farsighted enough to be a team player. The character attempts to divest itself of any identifying elements, such as any 'true' name, 'true' form, or 'true' gender...seeking perfect security in perfect anonymity. While on the one hand attempting to limit all information about itself, it also compulsively seeks information on others; embracing fully that knowledge is power.

I'll stop here.  Lemme know if anything in particular seems well-fitting, or ill-concieved! Thanks!

PS - Okay, I lied. I also had an idea a long time back for a kobold cleric of Bahamut, who's desperately trying to "reform" his race and improve kobold relations with other peoples of the world...with little real success. Kobolds suffer a little in mechanics, but he's so darn cute I feel obliged to post the concept. Never actually got to play him.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2005)

whew - this is a busy thread.  I'll make some invisible castle rolls here soon under my userID, Manzanita.  I like to roll dice for stats.  Don't get to do that often on PbP.  After I look at them, & post them here, I'll post some PC ideas.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2005)

OK.  Here's mine:  17,14,11,11,9,9.  Do I actually roll a 7th, or do I only do that if I'm looking to get a roll-over?


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK.  Here's mine:  17,14,11,11,9,9.  Do I actually roll a 7th, or do I only do that if I'm looking to get a roll-over?



You roll all seven then choose . . . 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

Well . . . I have my roll in . . .but . . . ah well.

15, 14, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 

Keia


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok, I have chosen a name for the character: Tyren (Ty)

No last name, comes from peasant stock and born in a small village so he doesn't need one.  Now that I've declared a name, I'll go roll my stats.

Actually I had picked a different name and rolled stats already before I rememberd the rules.  
<homer voice>
D'oh!  Stupid brain!
</homer voice>


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2005)

OK.  My 7th roll:  10

So that's 17, 14, 11, 11, 10, 9


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2005)

Sheesh!  Busy thread! 

Anyway, Rystil - can I call you Rystil?  - you know my ideas.  It looks like everyone here has got their own concept going so I'm going to kabosh my idea of the pairings from the Complete Adventurer.  But that's okay.

As per my posting style - I post multiple times daily, I post often and everytime my character can add something.  I do occasionally have busy days that only lets me post two or three times per thread per day, though.   

Here are the two concepts I am now mulling over in my mind.  I'll put them both up here and let you approve a name to use on Invisible Castle and depending on which name you pick I'll know which concept you think would fit better in the campaign world.  I don't have much preference.

Rhaka the Ferretkin - Rhaka is essentially a druid (yep you guessed it who loves Mustelids and anyone else who likes animals).  Probably looking to go straight Druid with the character - heavy focus on wild shaping once we reach appropriate levels as I have never done that in a character before and I like exploring new boundaries.  She quests for any Good cause, as she is NG herself.  Most likely she is of human original, although if it would fit with other concepts she could go elf (maybe one of your variant elf races), half-orc (possible ouch - no smart druid fer me!), or even halfling (but this would be one of my lesser choices).  I am considering an alternate name along the lines of Rhaka the Forrest Shark or something to match the mustelid personality.  Spoiler Text:


Spoiler



If you allow BoED I would be very interested in VoP assuming we agree on its function and not abuse of the feat.  This I would like to talk about if acceptable.



Miandra of the Silverwood (or some other appropriate designation) - Miandra is the epitome of half-elfness.  She loves people, loves talking to people, loves interacting with people, and loves ... well ... using people.  She's an information lover and craves to be a socialite.  She's not much for fighting, preferring to stop conflict dead in its tracks before its gets that far.  She loves to have fun - in many ways.  She can be a flirt when needed.  She can be a person's best friend.  She can even be a character's worst nightmare across the bargaining table - but she doesn't prefer the hard-nosed mentality as it tends to strain relationships.  Currently I am thinking Rogue for Miandra - but a social rogue.  [Or, if you have an alternate class that gets mega skill-points and a better selection of information skills that would be preferred]  However, I see Bront may have beaten me to the concept and would not want to step on his character's toes if chosen.  I personally hate CN alignments, so I guess I would put her in the CG category who occasionally florts with CN when necessary.

Anyway, if either of these concepts sounds like it would fit in your plans (not saying it will get picked) ... let me know and I'll roll up stats for whichever sounds more realistic to the gameworld.  If neither of these is any good - there is always the warlock idea I pitched in the otehr thread.

EDIT: Okay - so right now while the good old fashioned northern midatlantic states get absolutely pummeled in the white stuff (snow) I was outside shovelling my sidewalks.  Actually, the snow is so fine that believe it or not it was more effective to use a push-broom!  Anyway, I was thinking about these characters and I do have a preference after all.  I think Rhaka is leading in my mind - either with your approval or denial on the Spoiler Text.  Although her stats (see two posts below) leave much to be desired.  I realize this might make her an odd character out being that she is a druid and many of the other characters are city-folk.  But that's alright.  If she fits, cool.  If not, that's cool too.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey!  Good dice for me: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314121

4d6.takeHighest(3) -> [5,5,2] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3) -> [5,4,3] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3) -> [5,2,2] = (9)
4d6.takeHighest(3) -> [6,6,6] = (18)
4d6.takeHighest(3) -> [5,4,3] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3) -> [6,5,4] = (15)
4d6.takeHighest(3) -> [6,4,1] = (11)

So I would arrange these as:
Str 18
Dex 12
Con 15
Int 12
Wis 12
Cha 12

And throw out the 9, of course.  This guy has no real weaknesses, which is nice.  Looks like, from a mechanical standpoint, my best bet is a typical greatsword-wielding, power-attacking beatstick.  I'm considering actually putting the 15 in Int instead of Con.  Sub-optimal, I know, but I like the idea of somebody whose intellect is constantly underestimated.  Plus it opens up the Combat Experties/Improved Trip chain.  Maybe even take a level or two of wizard at some point.  I'll post a more complete first pass at a character a little later.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2005)

Okay ... so with everyone rolling dice I wanted to roll too.  Guess I just like character creation.  Sigh.  Here are my rolls if acceptable:

Rhaka: Rhaka
[Sblock]I am hoping that if this character is chosen I can drop the 16 and end up with a suboptimal character and reroll? [/Sblock]

Miandra: Miandra
[Sblock]34 point-buy.  These stats will be alright I suppose.    [/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Woah... so many posts!   

 Anyhow, I'm still very much interested in this game, though I have a sinking feeling as to my chances at being selected. 

 So... hmmm... a few ideas.

 1) CG Human, or perhaps half-elf, Troubadour, Rogue or Bard. Or some combination of those. 

 Basically a wanderer/ drifter/ traveller type character just looking to get by, at the start of the game at least. Comes across basically as a rogueish, unprincipled vagabond, and likes to think of himself that way - but can't help being basically a nice guy when it comes to the crunch. Hence most of the important things he does tend to be fundamentally well-intentioned, but outwardly seem self-serving. That's an impression he generally encourages. It's pretty much a defence mechanism against a world that he strongly believes tends to chew up nice guys and spit 'em out. 

 I like the concept, but mechanically I'm a little torn. I love the flavour of your troubadour class, but I'm uncertain how much fun I'd have playing it. I think for the most part it's nicely balanced and well designed, but the issue I can foresee myself having with such a character is the lack of options. To be optimal, a Troubadour seems to need to be both singing and playing an instrument during combat (with the Double Song feat), and that leaves precious little in the way of tactical options. There's a pretty respectable selection of songs, but I wonder if there are enough to make it fun for me, combat after combat, to be doing nothing else. 

 That's not necessarily a criticism of the class - it's just an issue of my own preferences, which leave me unsure of whether it's the right class for me. 

 Ordinarily, without access to that custom class, I'd be inclined to make the character a bard or rogue/bard. But you've said that you hate the class, and that makes me not really want to suggest one. I doubt I have much chance of being accepted into one of your games when you're of the opinion that the class I'm playing is hopelessly weak. 

 So that leaves me with rogue. The character could, quite feasibly, be a single classed rogue I guess... it just requires the selection of a few skills that I might not otherwise go for, and a slight adjustment of my concept to make the character a little more sneaky. 

 2) A cleric. Haven't played a cleric in an age, I realise, and they're my perrenial favourite class, so that might be pretty cool. Plus I'm a big fan of the FR pantheon, so if you're using that it attracts me further to the class. 

 I think I'd be looking at a NG Human Cleric of Oghma, headed for the Loremaster PrC. 

 A somewhat naive sort, intensely curious about everything and very perceptive and intelligent, but without much in the way of worldliness. He's quite cautious about the sophisticated ways of the world, as indeed he is about pretty much everything - he's very big on careful observation and meticulous planning, liking wherever possible to gather every available fact before acting. Quite charming in a slightly goofy, bookish sort of way. 

 3) A ranger, or maybe a fighter. LN, Dwarven. 

 What can I say? I'm getting sick of playing high charisma characters.  So I'm considering a good, old-fashioned dour, gruff dwarf. I'm not sure what the position/ culture of dwarves is in your homebrew world, so I'm hazy on the details of his background. At any rate, I'm getting sick to the gills of the whole 'last of his clan' or 'exiled from his clan for dubious reasons' that seem to pop up in every Dwarf's background, so it sure wouldn't be that.  


 As for me myself... hmmm. Been roleplaying for about six years now, starting on the kind of wonderfully horrible homemade systems that only a bunch of thirteen year olds can come up with. From those humble reasons I moved with some good friends of mine through the Marvel SAGA system (realised that once the novelty of being Spiderman wore off, the game system itself really sucked), White Wolf games (realised that we hated everyone else who played them, and grew out of the angst), Deadlands (I still like it... meh ), GURPS (never liked it... had to wait for my friends to get bored too), BESM (another nice idea with a horrible system... I should look into BESM D20 sometime I guess) AD&D 2nd Ed and then finally found D&D 3rd ed in time to play one really good campaign before our gaming group was broken up by everyone moving and going to different universities. Then tried one brief game with a Bristol-based group, and had the most exruciating experience of my life. Since then I've stuck to PbP save for the few fun occassions when I can get together with my old group for a marathon gaming session. 

 I can definitely commit to one post per day, and where applicable I can usually post a good deal more than that. I'm very much into in-depth RP and so on, and I like fast-moving combat too, so whenever other people give me the chance I'll usually post a lot. 

 I don't have names worked out yet for my character, so with your approval I'll roll stats under the name Eluvan. I use that account for other games already.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, I have'nt been here for a couple of hours and so much posts ...
OK, here are My : Albino Goblin rolls

This is how I'm going to assign them (without the changes of the goblin stats yet)

Str - 9
Dex - 15
Wis - 13
Int - 12
Con - 12
Cha - 16


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm thinking a elven archer.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> So that's 17, 14, 11, 11, 10, 9




Psst.  If you want to try it, in the other thread Rystil hinted that on certain rolls you might be able to get a reroll for being a hopeless character by dropping your highest stat.  That would leave you with 14, 11, 11, 10, 9, 9.  I don't know if that would qualify for hopeless or not.  I'm just trying to help if you want it!


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2005)

According to Rystil in THIS thread, it would qualify.  A total modifier of 0 or less.  See my post #45 above.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been roleplaying for about 25 years. Mainly D&D but also many others. I've been playing all sorts of games here since I joined back in March of 2003. I have also DMed a few things as well. I am able to post multiple times a day during the week. Less then that on the weekends and during the holidays. I like unique characters. So...

What about trolls?

Tailspinner


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Lots of activity here--awesome!  I'm going to reply to each of you one by one, but first a nearly-universal comment that applies to all of you (and may actually make most of you happy since you seemed to have gotten rather low stats)--nobody listened when I said they should get me to approve an account name before rolling stats.  I do not think anyone here cheated, but the way the other player cheated was to do what you guys did, except he picked a new name each time he rerolled and then sent me the name that got good rolls.  That means you all need to reroll (which may make some people happy).  Oh and Nonlethal--those stats are awful!  I've never seen stats that bad in 4d6 drop lowest, and they're waaaay rerollable, even if you kept the 16 and dropped a 13


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 15, 2005)

Submitting a character name of: Thrik


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2005)

OK, then.  Awaiting approval to reroll under my user ID, since I don't know a PC name yet.

In general, I post every day, and oftentimes I am able to post multiple times per day.  I have been playing very consistantly in PbP for the last three years.  I don't have a face to face game due to my difficult schedule and the small size of the town where I live.  I am always a plot driven player, who likes the plot to progress and the games not to stall.  Sometimes I am able to get into my PCs and be a good roleplayer.  Unfortunately I can't claim to always do this.  My PCs sometimes end up with a life of their own.  It's a combination of my own inspiration and how much the DM ties the personal motivations of the character into the plot of the adventure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Shayuri--your post is long so I won't quote it all because then everyone will have to look at the big quote 

Some interesting ideas there.  Let me take a look at each, one at a time:

1) Sounds like it would fit in easily--I can't remember exactly what Beastmaster gives specifically, but I'm pretty sure that I would allow it, and I know I allow Natural Bond.  This is one of your characters from gabrion's campaign that you ditched for Jonas, right? 

2) If you want my random thoughts to help you narrow it down, this one seems a bit too Eberron-ish (I seem to remember that there are tribes just like this in Eberron).  I don't really have tribes like this that I included, but the Northlands are vast, so I could work in something (and as long as you aren't attached to having whole tribes of dragon-blooded barbarians, a single barbarian who descended from a draconic liaison could absolutely definitely work)

3) Psions suffer from the same issues I mentioned to Keia.  However, if you're willing to be hideously emotionally and physically scarred ...I could work with you on a background that would allow a Seer.  Oh, and it involves the Far Realms, hence the ''

4) The Changeling warlock could also work well.  Sounds like your character would probably be a loner, but there's information organisations and cabals that he/she could join too if you liked 

5) Kobolds are indeed cute--if you pick this one and you find something cool for kobolds in Races of the Dragon come Jaunary, I'll probably allow it...Meepo!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm going to go out of order quickly to okay Tailspinner and Manzanita for Thrik and Manzanita's old ID


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ok, I have chosen a name for the character: Tyren (Ty)
> 
> No last name, comes from peasant stock and born in a small village so he doesn't need one.  Now that I've declared a name, I'll go roll my stats.
> 
> ...



 Since you declared a name in a separate post and clearly rolled and posted about 15 minutes later (plus you seemed really happy with your rolls, and I'm not a mean guy at heart), I'm going to let you keep the stats you got below


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's my reroll.  Remarkably similar to my last...
17,12,12,11,11,9,9... I guess I could drop the 17 scratch it...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Nonlethal Force:  You also have a long post that I won't quote (but I do like long posts guys, so don't think I'm railing against them--I just don't want to quote them)

Let's see--both of your concepts are interesting and fit in easily.  As for the spoiler text, we can talk about it here or you can email me at %RystilArden% @ %gmail.com% without the spaces and %%s of course.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 15, 2005)

Rolled stats for Thrik are: 11, 11, 13, 8, 14, 16, 17 (rolls)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Here's my reroll.  Remarkably similar to my last...
> 17,12,12,11,11,9,9... I guess I could drop the 17 scratch it...



 Yup, that's eerie--almost exactly the same Point Buy with a high of 17.  You could definitely scrap it, and at 28 Point Buy, chances are high that you could best it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Eluvan--approved to roll for the name Eluvan.  Also a nice long post.  Let's see:

As far as picking a Bard, as I mentioned before, this may be one of the few games where a Bard would be a useful addition to the party, thanks to being able to put Bardic Knowledge to use on overdrive.  As for the Troubadour, I can't speak for playing one as a PC in D&D, but I do know I've played Bards in MMOs that only have songs and enjoyed it, but that's up to you.  Rogue definitely works, and Cleric could be fun too--your Oghmite seems like he would be a good candidate for Cloistered Cleric from UA or perhaps Archivist from HoH (its in the free preview on the Wizards site if you don't have that book).

Dwarven Fighter or Ranger always works too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a elven archer.



 Elven archers definitely work, and there are some interesting PrCs for archers, most of which I allow (I can't think of any I disallow off the top of my head).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I've been roleplaying for about 25 years. Mainly D&D but also many others. I've been playing all sorts of games here since I joined back in March of 2003. I have also DMed a few things as well. I am able to post multiple times a day during the week. Less then that on the weekends and during the holidays. I like unique characters. So...
> 
> What about trolls?
> 
> Tailspinner



 I would allow a Troll character (but when I build the Monster Class, you wouldn't get Regeneration for a while, of course ) but it may suffer from the 'Egads--it's a hideous Usually Chaotic Evil Giant!' syndrome that the azer escaped (the reaction to the azer was more of a 'Woah!  That dwarf's on fire!')


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, its me, I'm here too  Been playing D&D for a long time. I have been a regular poster on these Pbp boards for a few years now.  I can usually post a number of times per day, though weekends and evenings are more difficult for me (I post at work ). I have been making a conscious effort to be more engaging in my posts rather than just answering questions directed to me, though Obscurity is not the best example.

I'll use Erekose on IV just like for VP.  

Rolls:
For Kiss of Darkness
(4d6.takeHighest(3)=11)
For Kiss of Darkness (take 2) (4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12) 

So thats what 16, 15, 14, 12, 12, 11, 11.

I dont have a concept yet, but how do you feel about Arcana Evolved or the Complete Book of Eldritch Might?


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2005)

I've never used Invisible Castle, but I'll work it out.  Account name will be 'Legildur'.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would allow a Troll character (but when I build the Monster Class, you wouldn't get Regeneration for a while, of course ) but it may suffer from the 'Egads--it's a hideous Usually Chaotic Evil Giant!' syndrome that the azer escaped (the reaction to the azer was more of a 'Woah!  That dwarf's on fire!')




Works for me. If they kill me, that's life (or would it be death then?). I'm going for the gentle giant achitype (he likes bunnies and squirrels, or somesuch). Let me know what the build would start out at and I'll get him fleshed out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hey, its me, I'm here too  Been playing D&D for a long time. I have been a regular poster on these Pbp boards for a few years now.  I can usually post a number of times per day, though weekends and evenings are more difficult for me (I post at work ). I have been making a conscious effort to be more engaging in my posts rather than just answering questions directed to me, though Obscurity is not the best example.
> 
> I'll use Erekose on IV just like for VP.
> 
> ...



 I like Arcana Evolved, but I don't find the casters to be balanced well when added to a normal campaign (there are some things that AE casters do better and some that they do worse, and while the differences are balanced, if you let them do the things they do better and let the other casters do the things the AE casters do worse, you end up with a disaster, from experience), but I would allow Warmain or Unfettered, for instance (and I've had an Unfettered Halfling Pirate who fought toe-to-toe with his Fighter/Rogue and Swashbuckler allies and did very well for himself ).  I bought the CBoEM for my brother, so I'll have access to it at home and not yet, but I allow the majority of the stuff in there, though not all of it (I recall a spell that blows up Natural Armour that I didn't like, but there's many more that I do like).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I've never used Invisible Castle, but I'll work it out.  Account name will be 'Legildur'.



 Approved


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2005)

1) Sounds like it would fit in easily--I can't remember exactly what Beastmaster gives specifically, but I'm pretty sure that I would allow it, and I know I allow Natural Bond.  This is one of your characters from gabrion's campaign that you ditched for Jonas, right? 

-- It may have been a concept I pitched, that Jonas won out over, yar. Aliyas is one of those characters who keeps hunting for a game to be in. Beastmaster is in Complete Adventurer, and it's basically "the animal companion PrC." It gives effective druid levels (for animal companion purposes only) equal to PrC level +3, some minor spiffs like Speak With Animal as a spell-like a few times per day (at full progression) and sub-companions...which are basically multiple animal companions, but each one progressively weaker than the last. I would probably only take a few levels of Beastmaster though, since I'm not terribly interested in having a menagerie of animals to take care of. I mainly need it so that my mount is combat-worthy at higher levels. 

2) If you want my random thoughts to help you narrow it down, this one seems a bit too Eberron-ish (I seem to remember that there are tribes just like this in Eberron).  I don't really have tribes like this that I included, but the Northlands are vast, so I could work in something (and as long as you aren't attached to having whole tribes of dragon-blooded barbarians, a single barbarian who descended from a draconic liaison could absolutely definitely work)

-- Ironically, this concept has its roots in Forgotten Realms...the barbies in Eberron have draconic totems, but not allies. However, I see your point, and since I desperately need to narrow options, I'll let Kuma cool his heels this time out.

3) Psions suffer from the same issues I mentioned to Keia.  However, if you're willing to be hideously emotionally and physically scarred ...I could work with you on a background that would allow a Seer.  Oh, and it involves the Far Realms, hence the ''

-- Ooo...that sounds nifty. On the other hand, I'm not sure it stacks up with Aliyas or Meepo on the Funometer. It'd be better in a more horror-oriented game, perhaps... Another concept to simmer for now. 

4) The Changeling warlock could also work well.  Sounds like your character would probably be a loner, but there's information organisations and cabals that he/she could join too if you liked 

-- Self-serving, but not as much a loner as the description makes it sound. The real trick is that she's a 'user' and that could cause some party friction. Plus, the constant duplicity could wind up being a hindrance to RP, as I think on the matter more. She'd work better in a high-level game, where there's more to protect, and more to protect it from.

5) Kobolds are indeed cute--if you pick this one and you find something cool for kobolds in Races of the Dragon come Jaunary, I'll probably allow it...Meepo![/QUOTE]

-- I shall flag this as the main challenger to Aliyas then, because of the concepts listed, these two are by far my favorites. I shall let them duke it out in my head, watch the characters that others settle on, and pick the one that seems the best fit.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2005)

Okay, I'm officially a Newb.  I stuffed the dice rolling at invisible castle.  I selected the wrong mechanism and it rolled 4d6 drop lowest for 6 stats (not 7).  But I'm VERY happy with the result (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=314340)

Before racial adjustments: 18, 17, 15, 14, 11, 6.

And here I was thinking that a monk might be overly ambitious after seeing the stat results of the other players.

One question Rystil, should I roll an extra 4d6 (drop lowest) to (hopefully) improve the '6'?

Edit: If allowed an additional roll, the result was an 11 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314354)


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Okay... all rolls in this log here: rolls

Stats:

13
12
12
11
10
10
(7)

Rerolled:

[strike]16[/strike]
13
13
13
12
6
(5)



3rd time lucky:
15
14
14
12
12
12
(11)

 32 point buy. Could be worse. 

 Now you mention it, Cloistered Cleric would be perfect for my Oghmite. That's quite an appealing idea, and has the bonus feature of including an equivalent to the Bardic Knowledge that you said would be useful for this adventure.

 But both the other concepts are still looking quite good to me as well, so... hmmm. I'll think about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

The trouble is that the adventure may involve courtly intrigue and other things that might exclude a troll, but it should be fine for the rest of it 

Hmm...lemme build a progression right now--the HD, BAB, and saving throws list the total, while the other stuff is new abilities

1-1d8 HD, +0 BAB, +2 Fort and Will, +2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -4 Int, -2 Wis, -4 Cha, Darkvision 60 feet, Two Claws (primary, 1d4 damage), Size Medium 
2-+1 Natural Armour, +2 Con, Low-Light Vision, Bite (secondary, 1d4 damage), no gain in HD, BAB, saves
3-2d8 HD, +1 BAB, +3 Fort and Will, +2 Str, Scent, Rend 2d4+1.5xStr
4-+1 Natural Armour (net +2), +2 Con, Fast Healing 1 (doesn't work against fire or acid), no gain in HD, BAB, saves
5-3d8 HD, +2 BAB, +3 Fort and Will and +1 Ref, +2 Str, +2 Dex, Darkvision 90 feet
6-+1 Natural Armour (net +3), +2 Con, Size Large, (no gains in HD, BAB, saves)
7-4d8 HD, +3 BAB, +4 Fort and Will and +1 Ref, +2 Str, Claws and Bite (increase to 1d6)
8-+1 Natural Armour (net +4), +2 Con, Fast Healing 3 (still doesn't work against fire or acid), no gains in HD, BAB, saves
9-5d8 HD, +3 BAB, +4 Fort and Will and +1 Ref, +2 Str, Rend (increases to 2d6)
10-6d8 HD, +4 BAB, +5 Fort and Will and +2 Ref, +1 Natural Armour (net +5), +2 Con
11-+2 Str, Regeneration 5, no gain in HD, BAB, saves


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

Okay, time to post my interest.  

Well you know plenty about me, my playing style, and that I post more than once a day...

As for concept well I'm thinking a Human Swashbuckler, disowned or on the outer with his family (landed aristocracy, powerful merchants, merchant-lords, or even the ruling family if you'd allow me to go that far), though I'm not completely fixated on the concept yet as I'd like to hear more about your Bard and Caster variants. You know my love of spellcasters from your other games...come to think of it I haven't yet chosen a non-caster in one of your games.  

I'll be using my unleashed account on invisible castle for rolls, which you'll recall I set up a while back and haven't used yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

> -- It may have been a concept I pitched, that Jonas won out over, yar. Aliyas is one of those characters who keeps hunting for a game to be in. Beastmaster is in Complete Adventurer, and it's basically "the animal companion PrC." It gives effective druid levels (for animal companion purposes only) equal to PrC level +3, some minor spiffs like Speak With Animal as a spell-like a few times per day (at full progression) and sub-companions...which are basically multiple animal companions, but each one progressively weaker than the last. I would probably only take a few levels of Beastmaster though, since I'm not terribly interested in having a menagerie of animals to take care of. I mainly need it so that my mount is combat-worthy at higher levels.




I knew the basics of the PrC, but I seem to remember hearing mention of abusability, though I also remember thinking it was balanced (I think).  Don't have CV on me, but I knew it was in there 



> -- I shall flag this as the main challenger to Aliyas then, because of the concepts listed, these two are by far my favorites. I shall let them duke it out in my head, watch the characters that others settle on, and pick the one that seems the best fit.




Okey dokey.



> Thanks for the feedback!




No problem


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm officially a Newb.  I stuffed the dice rolling at invisible castle.  I selected the wrong mechanism and it rolled 4d6 drop lowest for 6 stats (not 7).  But I'm VERY happy with the result (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=314340)
> 
> Before racial adjustments: 18, 17, 15, 14, 11, 6.
> 
> ...



 Yup, you can take the 11 instead of the 6


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

I've initialized an account under Invisible Castle as "Lord Wyrm".  I'll be back in a few hours to post character concepts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Okay... all rolls in this log here: rolls
> 
> Now you mention it, Cloistered Cleric would be perfect for my Oghmite. That's quite an appealing idea, and has the bonus feature of including an equivalent to the Bardic Knowledge that you said would be useful for this adventure.
> 
> But both the other concepts are still looking quite good to me as well, so... hmmm. I'll think about it.



 Okay cool, I'll let you think about it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> I've initialized an account under Invisible Castle as "Lord Wyrm".  I'll be back in a few hours to post character concepts.



 Approved


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay, then, I'll go with Rhaka.  So, am I approved to reroll that god-awful mess of stats that I got?  And, well, since I posted those at least you knew I wasn't cheating!   

Also, about the feat - I am more than comfortable talking about it here.  I'm going to be posting a character sheet if I am selected for all to read anyway, so why hide it?  I just didn't want to sidetrack any other players with that thought.     My main concern is really about how you handle party wealth/division of treasure in lieu of it.  Of course, Rhaka would be perfectly happy to never touch the stuff.  Being a druid, she likes odd things like - stones and branches and animals....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay, then, I'll go with Rhaka.  So, am I approved to reroll that god-awful mess of stats that I got?  And, well, since I posted those at least you knew I wasn't cheating!
> 
> Also, about the feat - I am more than comfortable talking about it here.  I'm going to be posting a character sheet if I am selected for all to read anyway, so why hide it?  I just didn't want to sidetrack any other players with that thought.     My main concern is really about how you handle party wealth/division of treasure in lieu of it.  Of course, Rhaka would be perfectly happy to never touch the stuff.  Being a druid, she likes odd things like - stones and branches and animals....



 Yup, you're approved to reroll.

As for VoP, I've stated my opinions several times times in the rules forum.  For treasure division, the VoP character needs to take their share of the treasure and use it for a good cause.  It isn't Exalted to say, "I killed this evil wizard so now I'm going to leave his stuff there--I'm so good" but it is if you say, "I just killed the evil wizard, and I could take his stuff, but instead I'm going to use it to help X-GOOD-CAUSE."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

No - that's cool, too.  That's kinda how I run it with Bront's character in one of my games.  But there are some DM's out there that take the "no material possessions" line really strictly and say that even picking it up is a violation.  So that means you have to get someone else to carry your treasure (which seems odd anyway) and then deliver it to the good cause.  So long as if Rhaka would be expected to donate to a good cause and she is allowed to carry it (NOTE: NEVER use any of it) until she could deliver it to people that can use it ... I'm cool with that ruling completely.

And .. I'll go reroll now.  Let's hope it likes the character better this time.

Edit:  Nice roll this time.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The trouble is that the adventure may involve courtly intrigue and other things that might exclude a troll, but it should be fine for the rest of it
> 
> Hmm...lemme build a progression right now--the HD, BAB, and saving throws list the total, while the other stuff is new abilities
> 
> ...




I believe Will save should be a weak save. Also, based on the troll's 6 HD it gets 3 feats, so I added them into the mix (based on 1HD, 3HD & 6HD). What would be the starting gold for a first level troll?

1-1d8 HD, +0 BAB, +2 Fort, +2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -4 Int, -2 Wis, -4 Cha, Darkvision 60 feet, Two Claws (primary, 1d4 damage), Size Medium, Feat
2-+1 Natural Armour, +2 Con (net +4), Low-Light Vision, Bite (secondary, 1d4 damage), no gain in HD, BAB, saves
3-2d8 HD, +1 BAB, +3 Fort, +2 Str (net +4), Scent, Rend 2d4+1.5xStr
4-+1 Natural Armour (net +2), +2 Con (net +6), Fast Healing 1 (doesn't work against fire or acid), no gain in HD, BAB, saves
5-3d8 HD, +2 BAB, +3 Fort and +1 Ref and Will, +2 Str (net +6), +2 Dex (net +4), Darkvision 90 feet, Feat
6-+1 Natural Armour (net +3), +2 Con (net +8), Size Large, (no gains in HD, BAB, saves)
7-4d8 HD, +3 BAB, +4 Fort and +1 Ref and Will, +2 Str (net +8), Claws and Bite (increase to 1d6)
8-+1 Natural Armour (net +4), +2 Con (net +10), Fast Healing 3 (still doesn't work against fire or acid), no gains in HD, BAB, saves
9-5d8 HD, +3 BAB, +4 Fort and +1 Ref and Will, +2 Str (net +10), Rend (increases to 2d6)
10-6d8 HD, +4 BAB, +5 Fort and +2 Ref and Will, +1 Natural Armour (net +5), +2 Con (net +12), Feat
11-+2 Str (net +12), Regeneration 5, no gain in HD, BAB, saves

How does this look?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow   there has been a lot of interest in this game, as stated in your previous post I'd like to join to.

I've benn RPGing for 18 years (since I was 13) and I have mainly played D&D type games, I've been involved in PbP type games for almost a year, and apart from weekends I can generally post multiple times a day.

At this stage I'm still thinking about what type of character to create, I really like strange characters (such as monsters) as well as magic users, I've never played a Warlock or a Psionic character (in 3.5) so I'm interested in either of those, except that Psionic characters are limited in your homebrew world.

Anywho when I roll I'll use Lord_Raven88 as my invisible castle ID.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

> No - that's cool, too. That's kinda how I run it with Bront's character in one of my games. But there are some DM's out there that take the "no material possessions" line really strictly and say that even picking it up is a violation. So that means you have to get someone else to carry your treasure (which seems odd anyway) and then deliver it to the good cause. So long as if Rhaka would be expected to donate to a good cause and she is allowed to carry it (NOTE: NEVER use any of it) until she could deliver it to people that can use it ... I'm cool with that ruling completely.




Totally agreed.  In fact, if it goes in the VoP character's bag, it should be treated as if it was already with the charity in question, and other PCs can't use it, even if they want to.  In fact, since druids aren't exactly known for being the "donate-to-worldly-charities sort" I may be willing to work out a special ritual/magic that you character uses that drain magic items and gems to strengthen the life force of the world or something like that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I believe Will save should be a weak save. Also, based on the troll's 6 HD it gets 3 feats, so I added them into the mix (based on 1HD, 3HD & 6HD). What would be the starting gold for a first level troll?
> 
> 1-1d8 HD, +0 BAB, +2 Fort, +2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -4 Int, -2 Wis, -4 Cha, Darkvision 60 feet, Two Claws (primary, 1d4 damage), Size Medium, Feat
> 2-+1 Natural Armour, +2 Con (net +4), Low-Light Vision, Bite (secondary, 1d4 damage), no gain in HD, BAB, saves
> ...



 Will is actually a strong save for Giants.  No clue why, but the sample troll has +3 Will with 9 Wis, so it must be true 

Oh, and ya, feats every three levels as per normal characters.  Also you get Giant skill points per level (I think that's 4 + Int mod?)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Will is actually a strong save for Giants.  No clue why, but the sample troll has +3 Will with 9 Wis, so it must be true
> 
> Oh, and ya, feats every three levels as per normal characters.  Also you get Giant skill points per level (I think that's 4 + Int mod?)




Hmmm. The SRD shows giants with only good Fortitude saves. The sample troll from the SRD has +3 Will (Base +2, -1 Wis, +2 Feat) and has the Iron Will feat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Wow   there has been a lot of interest in this game, as stated in your previous post I'd like to join to.
> 
> I've benn RPGing for 18 years (since I was 13) and I have mainly played D&D type games, I've been involved in PbP type games for almost a year, and apart from weekends I can generally post multiple times a day.
> 
> ...



 Okay, you're approved for that ID.  As for warlock, they're always cool--seems popular today


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Hmmm. The SRD shows giants with only good Fortitude saves. The sample troll from the SRD has +3 Will (Base +2, -1 Wis, +2 Feat) and has the Iron Will feat.



 It totally missed Iron Will--good work, I was wrong


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, time to post my interest.
> 
> Well you know plenty about me, my playing style, and that I post more than once a day...
> 
> ...




Oops!  I saw this post and then forgot to respond (D'oh!  Sorry about that--this is why I shouldn't be talking on Skype, typing on trillian, and posting here at once).  Swashbucklers are cool.

Bards:

You know my Troubadour variant Bard.  The other variants all have no spells Skald (full base attack bonus but fewer skill points), Minstrel (more songs, but more Bardic than Troubadour), and Herald (8 skill points, some Heraldic stuff)

Casters (Caveat--not meant to be balanced with Wizard--they're from a setting where if someone knows Necromancy (for instance), it's a big deal): 
[SBLOCK=Enchantress]The Enchantress
BAB	Ref	Fort	Will	Special
+0	+0	+0	+2	Spellcasting, Fey Magic, Summon Familiar
+1	+0	+0	+3	
+2	+1	+1	+3	Vitality Channeling
+2	+1	+1	+4	
+3	+2	+1	+4	
+4	+2	+2	+5	
+4	+2	+2	+5	Psyche Channeling
+5	+3	+2	+6	
+6	+3	+3	+6	
+6	+4	+3	+7
+7	+4	+3	+7	
+8	+4	+4	+8
+8	+5	+4	+8
+9	+5	+4	+9
+10	+6	+5	+9
+10	+6	+5	+10
+11	+6	+5	+10
+12	+7	+6	+11
+12	+7	+6	+11
+13	+8	+6	+12

Spellcasting: The enchantress is very similar to the sorcerer in the way spells are cast, with a few exceptions.  Enchantresses have two Major Arcana: Enchantment and Illusion.  An enchantress may learn one additional spell from each of her Major Arcana for each spell level.  The Minor Arcana for the enchantress are Divination and Abjuration.  An enchantress may cast spells of levels 0-2 from her Minor Arcana, but only when she has achieved one experience level more than necessary to cast spells of her Major Arcana (i.e. 1, 2, 5).  Example: Nimue, a 2nd level Enchantress knows 7 0-level spells (Da, Gho So, Arc Mar, Det Ma, Pres, Re Ma, Res) and 4 1st level spells (Cha Per, Cha Se, Tr Str, Shi).  An enchantress may not learn any spells that are in neither her Major Arcana nor her Minor Arcana 

Fey Magic: The enchantress casts her Major Arcana spells with the power of her fey ancestry and as such can cast any enchantment or illusion spell without somatic or (usually) material components to it.  The verbal components are simply wordless series of inflections that can be applied to almost any sentence without notice.  No one notices this unless she fails her Bluff check DC 20 (or an opposed roll if they are actively paying attention to her speech).

Energy Channeling: When an enchantress has run out of her usable spells per day of a particular level, she may choose to continue casting spells from her Major Arcana using Energy Channeling.  If she does so, each spell cast deals to the enchantress an amount of temporary Constitution damage equal to the spell’s level (this effectively allows the enchantress to cast cantrips from her Major Arcana at will).  This temporary ability damage cannot be healed by any spells, and must be recovered naturally.

Psyche Channeling: Same as Energy Channeling, but the enchantress may choose to deal temporary Wisdom damage instead of Constitution damage. [/SBLOCK]

I can't find Magician, but it is similar to Enchantress, but it gets Conjuration instead of Enchantment and summoning abilities instead of channeling.

[SBLOCK=Witch]Warlock/Witch
BAB		Ref	Fort	Will	Special
+0		+0	+0	+2	Spellcasting, Supernatural Pact, Spirit Familiar
+1		+0	+0	+3	Cooperative Magic
+2		+1	+1	+3	
+3		+1	+1	+4	Familiar Manifestation
+3		+1	+1	+4	
+4		+2	+2	+5
+5		+2	+2	+5
+6		+2	+2	+6	Otherworldly Consultation
+6		+3	+3	+6	
+7		+3	+3	+7	
+8		+3	+3	+7
+9		+4	+4	+8
+9		+4	+4	+8
+10		+4	+4	+9	
+11		+5	+5	+9
+12		+5	+5	+10
+12		+5	+5	+10
+13		+6	+6	+11
+14		+6	+6	+11
+15		+6	+6	+12

Spellcasting: Witches ask for spells each day like a cleric from their list of spells known, which are updated innately upon levelling like a sorcerer.  Because of the desire for quick power among most witches, they receive new spells at odd-numbered levels.  Witches can learn Conjuration spells, Enchantment spells, Illusion and Abjuration spells of levels 0-2, and whatever spells are their patron's two favoured spells for that level.  Evil witches often pick up the Necromancer prestige class to add some Necromancy spells to their repertoire.

Supernatural Pact: The witch has made a pact with an outsider or powerful fey to gain spellcasting abilities.  Because of this, the witch is obligated to fulfill her end of the bargain at all times or her power is forfeit.  Whimsical or cruel patrons can choose not to follow through on their end whenever they desire. 

Spirit Familiar: This disembodied incorporeal servant of the witch's patron provides advice but also spies on the witch for the patron.  Although familiars' ultimate loyalties lie with the patron, witches who treat their familiars exceptionally well have been known to forge bonds deep enough to cause the familiar to betray the patron for the witch's sake.  

Cooperative Magic: Legends abound of witches forming covens to cast their most powerful spells, perhaps because of this ability.  When witches of second level or greater gather in a group of three, they may choose to form a cooperative group.  If they do so, all of the participating witches choose spells as normal, and the spells are added to the cooperative pool.  Any of the three witches can cast any spell in the pool assuming they are high enough level to do so, using that spell up.  However, if any of the three witches is killed, all of the spells in the pool for that day are lost, and the other witches must immediately make a DC 20 Fortitude save or be knocked unconscious by the backlash.  If one of them is merely knocked unconscious, she simply ceases to contribute her spells to the pool. 

Familiar Manifestation: The witch's familiar gains the ability to manifest itself physically as a fey or outsider appropriate for the witch's patron.

Otherworldly Consultation: The witch, who otherwise has no access to divination unless
her patron grants divination spells as favoured spells or she has levels in Oracle, may contact other agents of her patron to help her answer a question once a week.  Since the agent may or may not know the answer and could be incorrect, this is similar to a weaker form of Contact Other Plane.  [/SBLOCK]

The following PrCs are intended to augment these three classes

[SBLOCK=Necromancer]Necromancer
BAB		Ref	Fort	Will	Special
+0		+0	+0	+2	Necromantic Spellcasting	
+1		+0	+0	+3	Undead Servant
+1		+1	+1	+3	Mask of Undeath
+2		+1	+1	+4	Undead Legion
+2		+1	+1	+4	Sturdy Soul
+3		+2	+2	+5	Undead Horde
+3		+2	+2	+5	Master of the Undead
+4		+2	+2	+6	Resilient Soul
+4		+3	+3	+6	Cursed Flesh
+5		+3	+3	+7	Death's Embrace

Reqs-
Skills- Knowledge[Arcana] 8 ranks, Intimidate 4 ranks, Concentration 6 ranks
Feats- Iron Will, Spell Focus[Necromancy]
Spellcasting-Able to cast 3rd-level arcane spells

Necromantic Spellcasting: The Necromancer can now cast Necromancy spells in addition to whatever spells she could normally cast.  If she has only a limited number of spells known, however, she must still add the spells to her repertoire as usual, and in fact she may only add Necromancy spells for any level gained in this class.

Undead Servant: The Necromancer gains the aid of a mindless medium-sized skeleton vassal.  The vassal has Hit Dice equal the Necromancer's and half of her hit points.  Once the Necromancer gains Mask of Undeath, her skeleton may grow to size Large if she chooses, and when she attains Cursed Flesh, it may become size Huge.  This servant does not count towards her maximum number of undead controlled. 

Mask of Undeath: The Necromancer has studied around undead to the point where she has accumulated a minor undead aura around herself.  Mindless undead consider her as an undead and will not attack unless assaulted, Detect Undead registers her as a faint aura, and greater undead can be fooled with a successful Disguise Check.

Undead Legion: The Necromancer's improved control over undead allows her to control three times her Hit Dice worth of undead, rather than twice.

Sturdy Soul: The Necromancer's strained soul has become inured to the dangers of the undead.  She no longer suffers ill effects of undead extraordinary and supernatural attacks other than ability drain, energy drain, and instant death.  This immunity extends to lich and ghoul paralysis, for example. 

Undead Horde: The Necromancer has become an expert at commanding multiple undead, now able to control four times her hit dice.

Master of the Undead: The Necromancer has a powerful command over all but the most willful undead creatures.  Any undead must succeed at a successful Will Save (DC 10 + class level in Necromancer + Charisma bonus) in order to attack the Necromancer.  Additionally, the Necromancer can issue insinuating commands to any undead as a standard action.  This spell-like ability acts as Suggestion, but can only be used against undead and uses the Necromancer's charisma bonus as the key stat, regardless of the Necromancer's original class.

Resilient Soul: The Necromancer's soul has withstood horrors that few can even imagine.  She is now immune to all effects listed under Sturdy Soul plus energy drain and ability drain.

Cursed Flesh: The Necromancer's study with the undead is so intense that her body begins to develop the characterstics of undeath.  She is now treated as an undead with respects to negative and positive energy (e.g. Healed by Cause Wounds spells).  Additionally, her body stiffens like a corpses' giving her +2 Natural Armour and -2 Dexterity.  

Death's Embrace: The Necromancer's study of undeath has reached the pinnacle that she can achieve in life.  Her constant meditation in near-death state allows her to decsively control her body's precarious perch on the cusp between life and death.  She is now immune to all death effects and 50% immune to Sneak Attack and critical hits (a la Fortification).[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Sorceress]The Sorceress
+0	+0	+0	+2	Spellcasting, Supreme Arcana: Choice
+1	+0	+0	+3	Spirit Link
+2	+1	+1	+3	Energy Channeling
+2	+1	+1	+4	Mastery of Channeling
+3	+2	+2	+4	Eldritch Channeling

Reqs-
Gender: ♀
Spellcasting: The ability to cast 6th level arcane spells
Feats: Eldritch Magic,
Class Features: Vitality Channeling, Psyche Channeling
Special: Must perform a special quest to attain the Supreme Arcana

Spellcasting: A Sorceress may select her Supreme Arcana from any school, although avoiding Enchantment and Illusion is a good idea.  Supreme Arcana  schools have the same characteristics as Major Arcana schools with the following additions.  Supreme arcane spells can be cast at one level lower than spells of other schools (every odd level rather than even).  Since the sorceress does not have any spells for that level, she can only do this if her Charisma warrants her bonus spells for that level.  In addition to learning one Supreme Arcana spell per spell level, a Sorceress also learns one additional Supreme Arcana spell per total caster level.  Each spell selected for a previous must be chosen as if the sorceress had chosen them at that level, so all of the spells may not be selectable at the sorceress’s maximum spell level (for instance, the first two must be level 1, the next two can be level 2, etc).  Finally, all spells from the sorceress’s Supreme Arcana can be subjected to up to one metamagic feat she knows without raising the casting time and have a +1 on DCs and SR checks.

Spirit Link: A 2nd level Sorceress can link her spirit to her Major and Supreme Arcana spells, extending their duration at the cost of her own well-being.  For each duration of 10 / spell level (round down) x the increment type (e.g. round, minute, hour), the Sorceress suffers 1 point of temporary Constitution or Wisdom damage.  This damage cannot be removed by any spell and must recover naturally (it doesn't begin to recover until the spell is ended in the case of long duration spells).

Energy Channeling: At 3rd level, a Sorceress can channel her own essence into a Supreme Arcana spell to make it even more potent than usual.  The DC and Spell Resistance check can be increased by any number up to half the Sorceress’s level (round up).  However, the Sorceress suffers an equal amount of temporary Constitution or Wisdom damage.  This damage cannot be removed by any spell and must recover naturally.

Mastery of Channeling: A 4th level Sorceress masters the art of channeling.  When channeling for any Supreme Arcana spell, the Sorceress can choose to suffer ability damage to any ability and the damage is reduced by half, rounded up (this means that the Sorceress can cast 1st level Supreme Arcana spells at will).

Eldritch Channeling: A 5th level sorceress is the undisputed master of her chosen Supreme Arcana.  As such, she can control the very eldritch essence of this sort of magic.  Mastery of Channeling’s ability to halve ability damage costs does not affect Eldritch Channeling, although the Sorceress may still choose to apply the damage to any of her six statistics.  The effects of her mastery vary according to the school-

Abjuration: As a free action, the Sorceress can take temporary damage to any one ability score equal to the level of an incoming spell to affect it as if by Spell Turning.  Also, she can take an amount of temporary ability damage equal to any weapon’s total equivalent enhancement bonus + 1 to negate all damage from one successful attack with that weapon.

Conjuration: The Sorceress can summon forth any creature she wishes for a cost of temporary ability damage = to the creature’s CR/2.  This can be used to call forth a specific creature, but if it is unwilling to come, it gets a Will Save DC 20 + Cha Bonus.  At the sorceress’s option, the summoning can become a permanent creation, but in that case, the ability damage is permanent and irreversible until the creature is destroyed.  No creature created in this way will turn on the summoner.

Divination: The Sorceress can see into the near future, allowing her to anticipate events in combat.  She can gain an insight bonus to any attack roll, saving throw, or skill check, or gain a one round insight bonus to AC, each of which is equal to the amount of temporary ability damage that she takes x2 and in any case, she cannot channel more than her sorceress level worth of ability damage in this way per roll.

Enchantment: More delicate than Domination, the Sorceress can control the emotions of beings towards other things (this often includes devotion towards the sorceress, but can also entail hatred towards former friends, etc).  The only problem is that it takes a long time to cast (10 minutes).  The target gets a Will Save DC 20 + Cha Bonus.  Each attempt of this effect costs 1 point of temporary ability damage.  A success only lasts for 10 minutes / level, but it can be renewed at an additional expenditure of ability damage (from the same stat) or made permanent if the temporary ability damage is transformed into ability drain. 

Evocation: The Sorceress can emit radiant bolts of raw eldritch energy that are hazardous to her enemy’s health.  The bolts deal 1d6 damage per Sorceress level + 1d6 damage per point of ability damage if AoE or 1d6 damage per Sorceress level + 2d6 damage per point of temporary ability damage, divided in any way among any number of targets.  The targets each get a Reflex Save DC 20 + Cha Bonus for half damage (if AoE) or she has to make a Ranged Touch Attack (if targetted).  In any case, the Sorceress may not spend more than twice her Sorceress level worth of ability damage on any single one of these attacks. 

Illusion: The Sorceress has delved so deep into the realm of Illusion that she is capable of creating illusions that are real to all intents and purposes (like Shadow Magic but 100% real).  They still detect as illusions, and foolish adversaries can disbelieve them, but damage dealt by these illusions is real.  In order to create real illusions, the Sorceress infuses them with her own life energy, taking 1 point of temporary ability damage for something random, or 1/2 point per CR for something with CR.  Illusions can be made permanent as long as the temporary damage is made into permanent ability damage.  These illusions can be programmed or follow commands, but even though they are real, they have no mind of their own and are incapable of independent decision-making.

Necromancy: The Sorceress is infused with the pure Negative Energy of death.  As such she can avert her own death even when it should occur.  At the cost of one temporary ability damage per hour, the Sorceress’s body remains unconscious but intact no matter what damage or death effects occur against her.  The only thing that can defeat this effect is disintegration.  Additionally, the Sorceress can Rebuke Undead as a cleric with the same effective caster level, at the cost of 3 temporary ability damage per attempt.

Transmutation: The sorceress has mastered the art of changing herself to such an extent that she can do so at will.  She can change minor features as a free action at no cost, can change into any other creature as a standard action at no cost, can change into an object for a cost of 1 temporary ability damage, and can emulate the extraordinary abilities of her new shape for 2 points of temporary ability damage per minute.  She can choose to either keep her physical ability scores or replace them with the average for her new form.  If she mixes, and matches, it costs her 1 point of temporary ability damage.  She can remain in whatever form she chooses for as long as she wants.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Oracle]Oracle
+0	+0	+0	+2	Divinatory Spellcasting, Prescient Defense
+1	+0	+0	+3	Clairvoyant Whispers 
+1	+1	+1	+3	Promethean Glimpse 1/day
+2	+1	+1	+4	Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC)	 
+2	+1	+1	+4	Spontaneous Prophecy
+3	+2	+2	+5	Promethean Glimpse 2/day
+3	+2	+2	+5	Whispers of Eternity
+4	+2	+2	+6	Uncanny Dodge (Cannot be flanked)
+4	+3	+3	+6	Promethean Glimpse 3/day
+5	+3	+3	+7	Sibylline Foresight

Reqs: Skills- Knowledge[History] 10 ranks, Knowledge[Arcana] or Knowledge[Religion] 10 ranks, Knowledge[Local] 10 ranks, Knowledge[Any] 8 ranks, Sense Motive 8 ranks, Gather Information 8 ranks 
Feats- Gift of Prophecy
Spellcasting- Ability to cast 5th level spells, including at least one Divination spell of 3rd level or above

Divinatory Spellcasting: The Oracle can now cast Divination spells in addition to whatever spells she could normally cast.  If she has only a limited number of spells known, however, she must still add the spells to her repertoire as usual.

Prescient Defense: The Oracle has a sixth sense that warns her of impending blows.  She gains her Wisdom bonus to Armour Class.  If she is flat-footed or immobile, she loses this bonus.

Clairvoyant Whispers: The Oracle constantly hears whispers of otherworldly insight, and now she has practised at listening to them until she can pick out those that are relevant to a particular sort of activity.  Each day the Oracle may choose to gain a +1 insight bonus on either Attack Rolls, Armour Class, Reflex Saves, Fortitude Saves, Will Saves, or Skill Checks 

Promethean Glimpse: The world seems to blur as the Oracle is privy to two possible futures, choosing the one she prefers.  The Oracle may reroll any one roll (her own or another's) as an immediate action.  She may choose which result to keep.

Spontaneous Prophecy: The Oracle is sometimes overtaken by a prophetic frenzy, causing her to foretell the future in cryptic phrases and images.

Whispers of Eternity: The Oracle's ability to make out the whispers has improved.  She may now choose a different choice from her Clairvoyant Whispers ability to gain a +2 insight bonus.

Sibylline Foresight: Once a day, the Oracle reaches the pinnacle of her ability, able to see all possible outcomes of any single action she makes.  This effectively allows her to instantly take 20 on any one roll as an immediate action.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 16, 2005)

Stats Rolled:18, 16, 15, 14, 13, 12.  

Um that would equate to a point buy of 53  

 ok I've just noticed that I forgot to take the highest 3 dice in each roll, so that now equates to 17, 13, 13, 12, 12, 11 or 34 points. Which is still very cool

I knew it was too good to be true


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Stats Rolled:18, 16, 15, 14, 13, 12.
> 
> Um that would equate to a point buy of 53
> 
> ...



 Hmmm...yeah.  It's actually interesting that you didn't get something like 20 on one of them to warn you


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Rhaka: Rhaka
> [Sblock]I am hoping that if this character is chosen I can drop the 16 and end up with a suboptimal character and reroll? [/Sblock]



You can drop the 16 for a reroll with this one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can drop the 16 for a reroll with this one.



 Yup, I told him--oh boy can he ever reroll on that one!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2005)

I shall roll stats under the name Aliyas, even though I haven't made a final determination on character yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I shall roll stats under the name Aliyas, even though I haven't made a final determination on character yet.



 Okey dokey.  Approved!


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Will is actually a strong save for Giants.  No clue why, but the sample troll has +3 Will with 9 Wis, so it must be true
> 
> Oh, and ya, feats every three levels as per normal characters.  Also you get Giant skill points per level (I think that's 4 + Int mod?)



http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#giantType

Features
A giant has the following features:
-8-sided Hit Dice. 
-Base attack bonus equal to ¾ total Hit Dice (as cleric). 
-Good Fortitude saves. 
-Skill points equal to (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) per Hit Die, with quadruple skill points for the first Hit Die. 

Traits
A giant possesses the following traits (unless otherwise noted in a creature’s entry).:
-Low-light vision. 
-Proficient with all simple and martial weapons, as well as any natural weapons. 
-Proficient with whatever type of armor (light, medium or heavy) it is described as wearing, as well as all lighter types. Giants not described as wearing armor are not proficient with armor. Giants are proficient with shields if they are proficient with any form of armor. 
-Giants eat, sleep, and breathe.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=314481

13, 17, 14, 11, 11, 11...

Not terrible, but not terribly inspiring. I suppose I'll drop one of the 11's and reroll once.

Agh! A loser is me!

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314491


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/typesSubtypes.htm#giantType
> 
> Features
> A giant has the following features:
> ...



 Bah, that's what I get for being lazy.  Clearly, then, I need to switch Low-Light Vision and Darkvision so that the Troll starts with Low-Light Vision as part of his Giant Traits


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=314481
> 
> 13, 17, 14, 11, 11, 11...
> 
> ...



 Oh, you were supposed to roll all seven at once, but this way works too


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=314481
> 
> 13, 17, 14, 11, 11, 11...
> 
> ...



Why not drop the 17 and roll again?  Though it could be worse.  That's a 33 point build.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Totally agreed.  In fact, if it goes in the VoP character's bag, it should be treated as if it was already with the charity in question, and other PCs can't use it, even if they want to.  In fact, since druids aren't exactly known for being the "donate-to-worldly-charities sort" I may be willing to work out a special ritual/magic that you character uses that drain magic items and gems to strengthen the life force of the world or something like that




Now that would seriously catch my interest.  As an exhalted character - perhaps a "Redeeming to the Earth the Balance of Life" ceremony?  It could definately involve loot taken from evildoers and magically absorbing its energy into the world.  Note: this could include both gems, coin, and/or items.  I am totally into that.  

[sarcastic yet serious tone]Rhaka says to her companions, "Through this ritual the energy of the magic bloody mace is drained into the earth.  Next year a beautiful yew tree shall grow as the earth redeems the polluted evil that this item has been used for and changes it into a benefical source of life."[/sarcastic yet serious tone]

Okay.  I think I've got a good concept going.  I'm going:
STR - 11
DEX - 16
CON - 16
INT - 9
WIS - 17
CHA - 9

... Although the Cha will hopefully increase with that VoP boost.  The stats might change, though.  I am really struggling with that STR.  I'd really like to put the 9 into STR and shift that 11 down to CHA.  But, the VoP Druid is really going to mandate that this character have some melee abilities - because a sling weilding druid as their primary weapon (before wild shaping) just isn't going to be effective.  With an average strength, at least I can hope to use a sickle effectively!   I had thought about putting the STR at 16 and the CON at 11 but I could only envision those HP lost.  So unless you have a suggestion, I think that's the way it'll end up as far as ability stats go.  I'm not worried about the INT being so low.  No big deal for Rhaka.  Might actually make for an interesting character.  Wise in some areas ... but not real knowledgable.

Quick question for you:  Are we creating level 1 characters?  And as we create - should we post the finished ones here or will you select from the lot of us before we put up a finished character sheet?  Heh ... I'd ask about starting gold, but...


----------



## JimAde (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil: Thanks for OK'ing my stats.  I was trying to be good, but I guess I got too excited.   I've actually written up my charcter already, but it's sitting on my work hard drive (I know, I know...).  Anyway, I'll format it and post it tomorrow.  As a first level human fighter there's nothing too strange going on, but I thought I'd take the Stand Still feat.  It's in the psionics section of the SRD (and presumably the XPH) but it's not a psionic feat.  If you're not familiar with it, I'll post it, but you seem to be a psionics fan, so I assume you have the XPH.

I did decide to put the 15 in Int.  Extra skill points are nice.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Why not drop the 17 and roll again?  Though it could be worse.  That's a 33 point build.




True. It's just all wasted on weird odd numbers.  Lots of points, not much actual bonuses.

I'd feel kinda funny rerolling though. It's by no means unplayable. And if I did reroll and got a huge result, I'd feel guilty as hell.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I told him--oh boy can he ever reroll on that one!




I shall forever be known as the man with real sucky rolls.

You know it's bad when you can keep your highest stat, drop a 13, and still qualify for a hopeless character!   And everyone wonders why when I play in games as a player I let the DM roll for me if they want to!


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I shall forever be known as the man with real sucky rolls.
> 
> And everyone wonders why when I play in games as a player I let the DM roll for me if they want to!



Your 2nd roll wasn't bad.  the 2 9s hurt, but 2 16s and a 17 are nice.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, the one 9 I can sluff into INT.  [How many times do you hear that?]  It's the second 9 that is killing me.  If I could only take the 9 and the 11 and come out with two 10's!

Actually, the roll is pretty nice.  I beleive it is a 38 point build.  So I'm not complaining too much.  If she lives long enough to get a few levels into her - she'll be a marvelous character to play.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

NF said:
			
		

> Now that would seriously catch my interest. As an exhalted character - perhaps a "Redeeming to the Earth the Balance of Life" ceremony? It could definately involve loot taken from evildoers and magically absorbing its energy into the world. Note: this could include both gems, coin, and/or items. I am totally into that.
> 
> [sarcastic yet serious tone]Rhaka says to her companions, "Through this ritual the energy of the magic bloody mace is drained into the earth. Next year a beautiful yew tree shall grow as the earth redeems the polluted evil that this item has been used for and changes it into a benefical source of life."[/sarcastic yet serious tone]




Yup, that's exactly what I was getting at flavour-wise 



> ... Although the Cha will hopefully increase with that VoP boost. The stats might change, though. I am really struggling with that STR. I'd really like to put the 9 into STR and shift that 11 down to CHA. But, the VoP Druid is really going to mandate that this character have some melee abilities - because a sling weilding druid as their primary weapon (before wild shaping) just isn't going to be effective. With an average strength, at least I can hope to use a sickle effectively!  I had thought about putting the STR at 16 and the CON at 11 but I could only envision those HP lost. So unless you have a suggestion, I think that's the way it'll end up as far as ability stats go. I'm not worried about the INT being so low. No big deal for Rhaka. Might actually make for an interesting character. Wise in some areas ... but not real knowledgable.




It is certainly very unusual for a Druid, but it could be interesting.  Compare to Selene, my Druid in Bront's campaign, who has 8 Strength, 8 Dex, 12 Con, 18 Int, 18 Cha, 17 Wis   This is mainly because those beautiful physical stats go bye-bye when you Wildshape.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Rystil: Thanks for OK'ing my stats.  I was trying to be good, but I guess I got too excited.   I've actually written up my charcter already, but it's sitting on my work hard drive (I know, I know...).  Anyway, I'll format it and post it tomorrow.  As a first level human fighter there's nothing too strange going on, but I thought I'd take the Stand Still feat.  It's in the psionics section of the SRD (and presumably the XPH) but it's not a psionic feat.  If you're not familiar with it, I'll post it, but you seem to be a psionics fan, so I assume you have the XPH.
> 
> I did decide to put the 15 in Int.  Extra skill points are nice.



 Yup, I have the XPH and I do indeed allow Stand Still--sounds good


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> True. It's just all wasted on weird odd numbers.  Lots of points, not much actual bonuses.
> 
> I'd feel kinda funny rerolling though. It's by no means unplayable. And if I did reroll and got a huge result, I'd feel guilty as hell.



 That's cool too.  And a secret: You actually would barely not be hopeless even on a dropped 17--Bront is just used to my slightly different rules for hopeless gestalt characters


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2005)

Ah ha! Well sobeit then! Thanks for the clarification. 

Are we starting at 1st level here?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ah ha! Well sobeit then! Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Are we starting at 1st level here?



 Oh, yep.  I forgot to say that for Nonlethal Force, but it is indeed level 1.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's cool too.  And a secret: You actually would barely not be hopeless even on a dropped 17--Bront is just used to my slightly different rules for hopeless gestalt characters



I thought he needed at least 1 14 though, and he wouldn't if he droped the 17.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Compare to Selene, my Druid in Bront's campaign, who has 8 Strength, 8 Dex, 12 Con, 18 Int, 18 Cha, 17 Wis   This is mainly because those beautiful physical stats go bye-bye when you Wildshape.




See, therein lies my dilemma.  There are those 5 levels of druis to cross through before wildshping is even part of the character.  If I were creating her at druid 5 or above, it'd be a snap decision for me.  Actually, here's how Rhaka started out when I was thinking big picture:

STR - 9, DEX - 16, CON - 11, INT - 9, WIS - 17, CHA - 16

And to be honest, I think that is still the way I prefer it.  By sliding that STR up and the CON up I am forcing her to be what she is not: a melee expert.  And she will melee - once her wildshape kicks in.  Heck, she could still melee with those scores, a -1 to STR can be overcome by flanking with another character or an animal companion easily.  I still like the 9 in INT, actually.  I've never played a character with a low INT stat.  I think I've become fond of her that way.


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 16, 2005)

*Char great idea for perfect dak setting*

Hi, I will post once per day (possibly more on weekends) and I have a great character concept.  It is a sea gnome thing from stormwrack and pretends to be an illusionist, but actually all his evocation spells are real (he is a warmage) and he loves people attempting to disbelieve his spells.  He loves deception without illusion, and would love pretending to be what he is not(even if it is an evil character).  He is chaotic neutral and loves mischief.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought he needed at least 1 14 though, and he wouldn't if he droped the 17.



 Didn't he have 17 and 14?  Maybe I misread


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought he needed at least 1 14 though, and he wouldn't if he droped the 17.




Don't you love it when he comes back with these?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> See, therein lies my dilemma.  There are those 5 levels of druis to cross through before wildshping is even part of the character.  If I were creating her at druid 5 or above, it'd be a snap decision for me.  Actually, here's how Rhaka started out when I was thinking big picture:
> 
> STR - 9, DEX - 16, CON - 11, INT - 9, WIS - 17, CHA - 16
> 
> And to be honest, I think that is still the way I prefer it.  By sliding that STR up and the CON up I am forcing her to be what she is not: a melee expert.  And she will melee - once her wildshape kicks in.  Heck, she could still melee with those scores, a -1 to STR can be overcome by flanking with another character or an animal companion easily.  I still like the 9 in INT, actually.  I've never played a character with a low INT stat.  I think I've become fond of her that way.



 Ah, okay.  I actually have trouble playing characters with Int that isn't at least 16 or really low because I tend to think that things that are intellectually challenging are actually easy, so I have trouble being dumb enough unless I do it intentionally.  If you want to use the fey druid variant from giantitp, I actually allow it without spending a feat (it uses Charisma to cast instead of Wisdom).  You could be the world's only unwise Druid 

Oh, and Selen was created at level 5, and Bront gave me several choices for stats, but I picked the one with really polarised stats on purpose


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Didn't he have 17 and 14?  Maybe I misread



Nope, my misread.  Oh well.

Not a bad set, just not outstanding.  Given I've enjoyed playing characters who are 14 laiden, I don't think it should be much of an issue.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, okay.  I actually have trouble playing characters with Int that isn't at least 16 or really low because I tend to think that things that are intellectually challenging are actually easy, so I have trouble being dumb enough unless I do it intentionally.  If you want to use the fey druid variant from giantitp, I actually allow it without spending a feat (it uses Charisma to cast instead of Wisdom).  You could be the world's only unwise Druid




Wait.  A fey druid variant?  Is everything the same except it casts off of CHA?  Because ... [brainstorming on]I am seriously thinking that such a variant combined with the VoP/Nymph's Kiss feat could be really cool.  [And no, Bront - I am not copying Brother Ray!  ] Of course, that would wreak havoc on her spot/listen checks as well as her WIS save ... [/brainstorming off]  Could you tell more of this fey druid variant?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and Selen was created at level 5, and Bront gave me several choices for stats, but I picked the one with really polarised stats on purpose




Well, see there?  You did start at level 5.  And for a druid of level 5 or higher - those stats rock!  Well chosen.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2005)

It's not. It'll give me plenty of choices with what to do with those levelup bonuses.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey...I don't suppose we could get a quick summary of the character classes that are being rolled for so far? There's a LOT, and I'm trying to pick an idea that will complement the group.

I know someone's doing an albino goblin warlock...and the druid...and a cleric of Oghma...

Anything else?


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Wait.  A fey druid variant?  Is everything the same except it casts off of CHA?  Because ... [brainstorming on]I am seriously thinking that such a variant combined with the VoP/Nymph's Kiss feat could be really cool.  [And no, Bront - I am not copying Brother Ray!  ] Of course, that would wreak havoc on her spot/listen checks as well as her WIS save ... [/brainstorming off]  Could you tell more of this fey druid variant?



I've used Nymph's Kiss in another game too, but the GM made me take it as 2 feats, which honestly, I felt was balanced.  The Exaulted feats are generaly a bit better, but that one... well.. wow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Wait.  A fey druid variant?  Is everything the same except it casts off of CHA?  Because ... [brainstorming on]I am seriously thinking that such a variant combined with the VoP/Nymph's Kiss feat could be really cool.  [And no, Bront - I am not copying Brother Ray!  ] Of course, that would wreak havoc on her spot/listen checks as well as her WIS save ... [/brainstorming off]  Could you tell more of this fey druid variant?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, see there?  You did start at level 5.  And for a druid of level 5 or higher - those stats rock!  Well chosen.



 Selene actually uses the variant.  Basically, they have fey blood and they cast based on Charisma rather than Wisdom, due to their own innate connection with the natural world rather than Wisdom and study (Burlew's little flavourtext description has the druidic instructor telling the Fey Druid she doesn't understand the ways of nature, and then she one-ups him ).  In exchange, their magic counts as fey, so Resist Nature's Lure applies 50% against it (so other Druids get +2 to save against you).  Nymph's Kiss is a nice feat--and I've been known to take it too   Plus I always like fey.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hey...I don't suppose we could get a quick summary of the character classes that are being rolled for so far? There's a LOT, and I'm trying to pick an idea that will complement the group.
> 
> I know someone's doing an albino goblin warlock...and the druid...and a cleric of Oghma...
> 
> Anything else?



 Ummm...that's a very good idea.  At the least I need to do that eventually anyways


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've used Nymph's Kiss in another game too, but the GM made me take it as 2 feats, which honestly, I felt was balanced.  The Exaulted feats are generaly a bit better, but that one... well.. wow.



 Yes, that feat is rather amazing in its power.  It is basically three viable feats that could each stand alone (and one of those three feats would be significantly better than Negotiator) combined


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hey...I don't suppose we could get a quick summary of the character classes that are being rolled for so far? There's a LOT, and I'm trying to pick an idea that will complement the group.
> 
> I know someone's doing an albino goblin warlock...and the druid...and a cleric of Oghma...
> 
> Anything else?




There that's it I think, sorry for the early post it was accidental.  

Well we have (to this point):
Lord Wyrm: human rogue // elf or orc viking-type // killoren totemist // desert nomad
Legildur: human or half-orc monk
Strahd_Von_Zarovich: goblin warlock
Bront: changeling recaster or rogue (submitted, post #198)
Jolmo: Shan Murkly Human Paladin of Ilmater (submitted, post #226)
JimAde: Tyren human fighter
Keia: ? psion (telepath)
Shayuri: ranger // barbarian/sorcerer // psion // changeling warlock
Manzanita: elf archer or cloistered cleric
Nonlethal Force: Rhaka human druid
Eluvan: human or half elf troubadour or rogue or bard // cloistered cleric of Oghma // dwarven ranger or fighter
Tailspinner: troll
Erekose13: ?
unleashed: elf swashbuckler/wizard/fighter/bladesinger
Lord_Raven88: warlock // psionic
Brother Richard: sea gnome warmage
Boddynock: Kelloran human rogue/wizard (submitted, post #228)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we have (to this point):
> Lord Wyrm: orc ?
> Legildur: human or half-orc monk
> Strahd_Von_Zarovich: goblin warlock
> ...



 I could swear there were more.  Also, I think Manzanita said Elf Archer?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry about that the previous post was incomplete, somehow I accidentally posted...must have hit just the right or wrong combination of keys.  

List completed in original post now.


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 16, 2005)

*Brother Richard asks about name*

Do you approve Garrin Darkshadow for invisible castle?  (For my gnome illusionist pretender)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sorry about that the previous post was incomplete, somehow I accidentally posted...must have hit just the right or wrong combination of keys.
> 
> List completed in original post now.



 Cool, that seems to have everything--nice work!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Brother Richard said:
			
		

> Do you approve Garrin Darkshadow for invisible castle?  (For my gnome illusionist pretender)



 Sure, approved.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

I haven't read everybody's posts, but what about a rogue/wizard? I have an idea for a _young_ human, orphaned and brought up by a heartless innkeeper, who develops rogue skills initially (sneaking around and breaking into rooms, picking pockets, and so on) but is actually very bright, and fascinated by the acquisition of knowledge.

I would see him leaving his "father" as soon as he possibly can, and somewhere along the way discovering the way of the wizard.

By the way, I played first edition for several years, had a long hiatus, and then came back in time for 3E. I play (rarely), DM (occasionally) and play a number of PbPs here, as you can see from my sig.

I can post daily (usually) and often will post more than once a day. My posts tend to be longish, with dialogue and roleplaying where appropriate, but there are times when RL intrudes, and my posting is a bit patchier. Having said that, a regular posting schedule keeps me in character, and so I find it easier to post, even if only briefly.

Boddynock


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 16, 2005)

*I got good role =p says*

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314571
17 cha
15 int
15 con
14 dex
12 wis
12 str

I think
I'm so lucky!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> I haven't read everybody's posts, but what about a rogue/wizard? I have an idea for a _young_ human, orphaned and brought up by a heartless innkeeper, who develops rogue skills initially (sneaking around and breaking into rooms, picking pockets, and so on) but is actually very bright, and fascinated by the acquisition of knowledge.
> 
> I would see him leaving his "father" as soon as he possibly can, and somewhere along the way discovering the way of the wizard.
> 
> ...



 That could work--would you be going for Arcane Trickster?  Also, if by Young you mean Age Category Young, then that generally has stat penalties associated with it, but if you meant really young in the Young Adult category, that's cool too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Brother Richard said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314571
> 17 cha
> 15 int
> 15 con
> ...



 Those are indeed good stats


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh, unleashed--you're good to roll


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> There that's it I think, sorry for the early post it was accidental.
> 
> Well we have (to this point):
> <snip>
> ...




Wow, that's it?  I distinctly got the feeling there were like 30 ideas out there.  Huh.

Anyway, can you picture Rhaka a human?  I was thinking elf before I knew about VoP/fey possibility.  But now that Rystil has allowed me to think those lines - human it is.  Has to be.  I can do more flavor stuff with the human - things like looks, personality, etc...



			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> In exchange, their magic counts as fey, so Resist Nature's Lure applies 50% against it (so other Druids get +2 to save against you). Nymph's Kiss is a nice feat--and I've been known to take it too  Plus I always like fey.




That's kinda cool that Nature's Lure works that way.  I mean ... not cool for the character, but cool game mechanics wise.  That seems like an awful small catch.  Resist Nature's Lure is really the only downside?  Because if that's it, I willtake you up on that.  I'll probably still keep a decent stat in WIS - just because I do want her to have an element of "I know about the circle of life and I can hear that cat sneaking up behind me."  But I am still going with that 9 in INT.  It'll give me a reason for being who I truly am at heart.    Wise ... but not always smart!

Oh, and do you want the character sheets posted or will you direct us to the appropriate RG thread once you have made the selection?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

> Anyway, can you picture Rhaka a human? I was thinking elf before I knew about VoP/fey possibility. But now that Rystil has allowed me to think those lines - human it is. Has to be. I can do more flavor stuff with the human - things like looks, personality, etc...




Selene is also a human, with a little bit of fey in her.  I always liked humans too--That extra feat allows for so much fun 



> That's kinda cool that Nature's Lure works that way. I mean ... not cool for the character, but cool game mechanics wise. That seems like an awful small catch. Resist Nature's Lure is really the only downside? Because if that's it, I willtake you up on that. I'll probably still keep a decent stat in WIS - just because I do want her to have an element of "I know about the ways of life and stuff." But I am still going with that 9 in INT. It'll give me a reason for being who I truly am at heart.  Wise ... but not always smart!




In all honesty, the original designer made it cost a feat, but I personally find that its a fair trade without a feat--there's a tiny catch (the RNL thing), and you switch out your casting stat from one that is arguably more powerful and synergises with many Druid skills to one that is weaker.  Oh, and although I don't usually allow much Eberron stuff, there's a nice Greensinger feat for Druids that I didn't know existed when I made Selene that adds some nice Cha skills as class skills as well as some feyish spells to the spell list.



> Oh, and do you want the character sheets posted or will you direct us to the appropriate RG thread once you have made the selection?




Please post here--you can SBLOCK if it's long.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In all honesty, the original designer made it cost a feat, but I personally find that its a fair trade without a feat--there's a tiny catch (the RNL thing), and you switch out your casting stat from one that is arguably more powerful and synergises with many Druid skills to one that is weaker.




Very true about the stat thing.  But I think I am settling in to a concept, now.  Sorry to be trouble!  I like the fey angle - and I can keep the WIS good for the synergies anyway.  Plus, I think it works out better for what I had hoped to do with her down the road.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Please post here--you can SBLOCK if it's long.




What, do I have a reputation already?


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That could work--would you be going for Arcane Trickster?  Also, if by Young you mean Age Category Young, then that generally has stat penalties associated with it, but if you meant really young in the Young Adult category, that's cool too



I hadn't thought about Arcane Trickster. I see him more as someone who does what he has to in order to survive in a violent environment, then gradually discovers that he has real worth - and has a ball exploring the parameters of that. Just imagine the excitement of ... _learning another spell!_

As to age, I would imagine him being only just into the "young adult" category. For a human that's 16, I guess.

Are you happy for me to set up an Invisible Castle account under the name "Kelloran"?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Well here are my rolls nothing spectacular but servicable (15, 14, 13, 12, 12, 12 -- 10 dropped). At least there are no bad stats which somewhat makes up for the mediocre.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well here are my rolls nothing spectacular but servicable (15, 14, 13, 12, 12, 12 -- 10 dropped). At least there are no bad stats to make up for the mediocre.




31 point build (I think)?  Not too shabby.  No negatives.  That much is nice.

Oh, and thanks for editing your list to make Rhaka human.  The little things go noticed.   Now ... to find some way to get Keryth bonus XP ...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

> Very true about the stat thing. But I think I am settling in to a concept, now. Sorry to be trouble! I like the fey angle - and I can keep the WIS good for the synergies anyway. Plus, I think it works out better for what I had hoped to do with her down the road.




I like the fey angle too--sounds like it could be interesting.  I also kept Wisdom high for Selene (17).  Glad I helped you find something that helped synch with what you wanted to do in the long run 



> What, do I have a reputation already?




Nope, just guessing


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> I hadn't thought about Arcane Trickster. I see him more as someone who does what he has to in order to survive in a violent environment, then gradually discovers that he has real worth - and has a ball exploring the parameters of that. Just imagine the excitement of ... _learning another spell!_
> 
> As to age, I would imagine him being only just into the "young adult" category. For a human that's 16, I guess.
> 
> Are you happy for me to set up an Invisible Castle account under the name "Kelloran"?



 Ah, that's cool, discovery of magic is always an interesting theme--Yup, 16 is the cusp of Young Adult, and that'll work.  I was only unsure if you meant like a 9-year-old because Young was italics.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> 31 point build (I think)?  Not too shabby.  No negatives.  That much is nice.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for editing your list to make Rhaka human.  The little things go noticed.   Now ... to find some way to get Keryth bonus XP ...




No negatives, but it does wreck a few feat choices I was looking at for the swashbuckler though as he won't be able to access them at anywhere near the relevant time. Ah well, guess I'll just have to settle for what I can take.  

That's actually become my job when Rystil runs a game...making a list of character choices.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well here are my rolls nothing spectacular but servicable (15, 14, 13, 12, 12, 12 -- 10 dropped). At least there are no bad stats which somewhat makes up for the mediocre.



 It's definitely workable, particularly for certain concepts--I probably wouldn't make a Wizard with those though


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No negatives, but it does wreck a few feat choices I was looking at for the swashbuckler though as he won't be able to access them at anywhere near the relevant time. Ah well, guess I'll just have to settle for what I can take.
> 
> That's actually become my job when Rystil runs a game...making a list of character choices.



 I'm just too scatterbrained


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's definitely workable, particularly for certain concepts--I probably wouldn't make a Wizard with those though




It doesn't really work for my swashbuckler idea either, but I'll make do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> It doesn't really work for my swashbuckler idea either, but I'll make do.



 31 PB isn't bad though.  This way, you'll be able to keep up Strength, Dex, Con, and Int to all be positive, plus Cha which is nice for some Swashbuckler skills.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

Ah, I find why RA's posts count keeps going up but I see no IC replies.  

I'm just stopping by to, well, most be brat by asking if this game will feature SBlocks or not?   

(I'm hopping I'll be real busy in RL soon so I don't want to tie up slow/down another one of RA's games.)


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 16, 2005)

I've never seen a thread fill up like this.  A good sign, perhaps, for a fast moving game.  OK.  I'll make my third set of rolls here :

4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,4,3] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,3] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,3,2] = (10)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,5,3] = (13)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,3] = (14)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,4] = (15)
4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,6,3] = (15)

So 15,15,14,14,13,12  drop the 10.  Intersting.  Not really elven archer build.  I"ll have to give it some thought...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I've never seen a thread fill up like this.  A good sign, perhaps, for a fast moving game.  OK.  I'll make my third set of rolls here :
> 
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,4,3] = (12)
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,3] = (14)
> ...



 Yup, this is fast even for me, I will admit


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 31 PB isn't bad though.  This way, you'll be able to keep up Strength, Dex, Con, and Int to all be positive, plus Cha which is nice for some Swashbuckler skills.




There's nothing wrong with the PB, though it'll probably be low by comparison to most characters, but the allocation is terrible considering the feats I was looking at...time to consider a new direction I guess.   Again the dice wreck a perfectly good idea.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I've never seen a thread fill up like this.  A good sign, perhaps, for a fast moving game.




Fast moving doesn’t really begin to explain the speed of RA’s games.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with the PB, though it'll probably be low by comparison to most characters, but the allocation is terrible considering the feats I was looking at...time to consider a new direction I guess.   Again the dice wreck a perfectly good idea.



 Which feats?  Remember I allow stat-boosting magic to affect feat selection but not for PrC


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> 4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,4,3] = (12)
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [6,5,3] = (14)
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,3,2] = (10)
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)-> [5,5,3] = (13)
> ...




Well I'll take those and you roll another set...sound fair.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which feats?  Remember I allow stat-boosting magic to affect feat selection but not for PrC




Well that's how it works for feats anyway...I'll assume you only mean permanent items.  

It would need to be some pretty big stat boosting items. Nevermind, I'll just have to go another way.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

Drat! I had posted and then had to log off quickly (RL intruding with my wife needing to send in a job application before the deadline) and it seems the post was lost.

So, as I was saying somewhere in e-space, I did ask about rolling on Invisible Castle for a character called Kelloran - but I put it into an edit of a post I then discovered that you had already answered. That being the case, I went ahead and rolled anyway.

Here are the rolls.

Of course, I forgot to do the automatic drop-the-lowest thingy but the rolls turn out like this:

*13, 9, 14, 18, 9, 10, 18*

Dropping one of the 9s, I'd go for a build like this:

STR 10, DEX 18, CON 9, INT 18, WIS 14, CHA 13

which would, I think, fit with the backstory of him being mistreated and malnourished (hence low STR and poor CON), and with his perceived strengths (good at getting out of the innkeeper's way, and very, very bright). I'd probably try to play his CHA as a bit lower initially - until he starts to gain some confidence in himself, and learns that other people _can_ be trustworthy.

What do you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's how it works for feats anyway...I'll assume you only mean permanent items.
> 
> It would need to be some pretty big stat boosting items. Nevermind, I'll just have to go another way.



 Yes, permanent items   Pretty big stat-boosting items?  What feats require more than 15?


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden,

You mentioned Arcane Trickster. I'm not really familiar with it but assumed it was something from one of the splatbooks. However, when I went to look it up, I couldn't find it anywhere. So, where does it come from? (It's just occurred to me that, even though magic will become his passion, he might have to utilize other skills to fund his research.)

'Nock


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Drat! I had posted and then had to log off quickly (RL intruding with my wife needing to send in a job application before the deadline) and it seems the post was lost.
> 
> So, as I was saying somewhere in e-space, I did ask about rolling on Invisible Castle for a character called Kelloran - but I put it into an edit of a post I then discovered that you had already answered. That being the case, I went ahead and rolled anyway.
> 
> ...



 Your edit came two hours after the roll on IC and I didn't okay it, so I'm going to have to ask you to reroll.  If you did get those rolls on your first try, I'm really sorry, but I need to be fair to the other players and you didn't get my okay plus posted the name after the rolls were made


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Rystil Arden,
> 
> You mentioned Arcane Trickster. I'm not really familiar with it but assumed it was something from one of the splatbooks. However, when I went to look it up, I couldn't find it anywhere. So, where does it come from? (It's just occurred to me that, even though magic will become his passion, he might have to utilize other skills to fund his research.)
> 
> 'Nock



 It's in the DMG


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 16, 2005)

Eluvian & I have similar stats, and similar ideas, perhaps.  I'm also thinking a cloistered cleric now.  One I'd multiclass into a mystic theurge.  I'll start working up some concepts.  I might still go the archer build.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 16, 2005)

Heres the rolls: 15, 13, 14, 10, 11, 12, 12 
Use the 15, 14, 13, 12, 12, 11.  Dropping the 10.

Concepts:

_Evil_ Human Rogue: It always flashes by my mind at least once during character creation.  Theives guild initiate, if he's run I'll use the "far fallen" technique to illustrate the evil.  This technique involves doing the most heroic deeds possible so that when an evil deed is commited it is all the more horrific when held next to the good.

Elvish(or Orcish) Viking-type: Probably a Scout, Barbarian, or Ranger.  Due to campaign information this seems unlikely to be used.  Not truly good, nor truly evil, simply a warrior from a culture which is focused on honor and survival.  Made it across (insert suitable natural barrier here), barely.  Working to find mage/priest capable of returning him home.  If accepted allows for expansion of campaign world, giving cultural information on this elvish(orcish) offshoot.

Killoren Totemist:  I have yet to use either and think the giant swamp would allow for an explantion of such a creature.  Probably play this one by ear.

Nomad from the desert: Human Scout most likely, highly religious and detesting the power elite of his realm he left for Sundaria.  He looks to return when he has gathered significant power.

That's what I have for the time being.  How do they look?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Eluvian & I have similar stats, and similar ideas, perhaps.  I'm also thinking a cloistered cleric now.  One I'd multiclass into a mystic theurge.  I'll start working up some concepts.  I might still go the archer build.



 Cool, you also may want to look into Archivist for Mystic Theurge because it uses Int (sort of) for both.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

> Evil Human Rogue: It always flashes by my mind at least once during character creation. Theives guild initiate, if he's run I'll use the "far fallen" technique to illustrate the evil. This technique involves doing the most heroic deeds possible so that when an evil deed is commited it is all the more horrific when held next to the good.




This could work in the game without a Paladin or Exalted character.  It reminds me of some other evil characters--they heroically battle against the evil enemies, but in the end, they are evil themselves and are only fighting mutual enemies.



> Elvish(or Orcish) Viking-type: Probably a Scout, Barbarian, or Ranger. Due to campaign information this seems unlikely to be used. Not truly good, nor truly evil, simply a warrior from a culture which is focused on honor and survival. Made it across (insert suitable natural barrier here), barely. Working to find mage/priest capable of returning him home. If accepted allows for expansion of campaign world, giving cultural information on this elvish(orcish) offshoot.



 I actually have the map filled with places beyond those barriers, so it wouldn't work so well--the best way to have a viking-type character would be to be a planar refugee who was shunted from an alternate prime.



> Killoren Totemist: I have yet to use either and think the giant swamp would allow for an explantion of such a creature. Probably play this one by ear.




Hmm...the swamp might work, although the jungle would probably be even better, as the outskirts of the jungle aren't quite as inimical to life as the swamp.  Killorens and Totemists are both cool.  They could probably even piggyback somewhat on Duskling racial sub levels (were there any--can't remember). 



> Nomad from the desert: Human Scout most likely, highly religious and detesting the power elite of his realm he left for Sundaria. He looks to return when he has gathered significant power.




That would certainly work well as well.


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

RA,

Still planning on the psion-telepath idea.  I didn't actually get okayed by you before rolling under my name.  

I'm more than happy to get the okay and roll properly 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> RA,
> 
> Still planning on the psion-telepath idea.  I didn't actually get okayed by you before rolling under my name.
> 
> ...



 Cool, sounds good--we can work it out by e-mail if you want to keep it secret   Since you weren't okayed, I'll okay you now to roll again.  Thanks, Keia!


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, permanent items   Pretty big stat-boosting items?  What feats require more than 15?




Well I really don't like using magic items to get a feat, as it could become useless at any time (and anything that builds off of it).  

As for the stat-boosting items, well it's a fact of the way I have to align his stats to match my concept. My stats will probably be arrayed as follows to match my original concept Str 12, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 14, with my point at 4th level going into Int. Now if I want to take the Two-Weapon Fighting route, I'll need a +2 Dex item by 3rd level, and a +4 Dex item by 6th level (same for 12th if I put my 2 points into Dex from 8th level). See the pretty big stat-boosting item...as I said I'll just have to go another way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I really don't like using magic items to get a feat, as it could become useless at any time (and anything that builds off of it).
> 
> As for the stat-boosting items, well it's a fact of the way I have to align his stats to match my concept. My stats will probably be arrayed as follows to match my original concept Str 12, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 14, with my point at 4th level going into Int. Now if I want to take the Two-Weapon Fighting route, I'll need a +2 Dex item by 3rd level, and a +4 Dex item by 6th level (same for 12th if I put my 2 points into Dex from 8th level). See the pretty big stat-boosting item...as I said I'll just have to go another way.



 Hmm...there's also inherent bonuses...they tend to pop up every once in a while.  Hmm, I guess its cuz of the 15 Int rather than Dex and then 14 Cha--though I would probably do something like this too, since I like Int to be at least 15 or 16 and Cha is always fun


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...there's also inherent bonuses...they tend to pop up every once in a while.  Hmm, I guess its cuz of the 15 Int rather than Dex and then 14 Cha--though I would probably do something like this too, since I like Int to be at least 15 or 16 and Cha is always fun




As I said I'll have to choose another course, either move the stats around 15 Dex, 14 Int, 13 Cha, though I like to have high Int, the higher the better ...or just go a different feat route.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> As I said I'll have to choose another course, either move the stats around 15 Dex, 14 Int, 13 Cha, though I like to have high Int, the higher the better ...or just go a different feat route.



 Ah, okay, that works


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

I keep on swaping my Int and Cha.  Think I've settled on the higher Int, but it's sooo debatable.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I keep on swaping my Int and Cha.  Think I've settled on the higher Int, but it's sooo debatable.



 It's definitely debatable--it's a tough call because both are really useful for your character.  

I will say to all the players who have comparatively lower stats that the player in my game with the lowest rolls wound up eventually getting the highest stats in the end, so these may change over time


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> As I said I'll have to choose another course, either move the stats around 15 Dex, 14 Int, 13 Cha, though I like to have high Int, the higher the better ...or just go a different feat route.



You can always go Swashbuckler /w Spiked chain


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can always go Swashbuckler /w Spiked chain



 It's really odd that this works, but it does indeed work


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's really odd that this works, but it does indeed work



Would definately be unique.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Would definately be unique.



 That's true.  Also Elven Courtblades are weird for Swashbuckling


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can always go Swashbuckler /w Spiked chain




Yes, I've considered that...just doesn't seem right though.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Max gold for a rogue is 160?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Max gold for a rogue is 160?



 200


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 200



Sweet, Jackpot!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet, Jackpot!



 Why, just what you needed?   You also have a...fairly generous patron


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why, just what you needed?   You also have a...fairly generous patron



Shh, no one's supposed to know he works for the salvation army.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Shh, no one's supposed to know he works for the salvation army.



 Yes, they have lots of food for you


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

*Val*

Here she is, though somewhat incomplete for the moment.  It's a formatting test as much as anything.

*Name:* Valerie Leirass
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 19
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 129lb
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Auburn
*Skin:* Fair
*Appearance:* Occasionaly
*Personality:* Yes
[sblock=Val]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Val (Valerie 
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Changling
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] ????

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                    +1      1d6+1     18-20x2
Dagger                  +1(2)     1d4+1     19-20x2
Shortbow                  +2       1d6       20X3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Changeling Racial Abilities
- +2 save vs Sleep and charm
- +2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
- Natural Linguist: Speak Language class skill
- Minor Shape Change: 
Social intuition:
- Gather Info check takes (1d4+1)x10 minutes
- Gut assessment of a social situation takes a full round action
- May take a 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, and Sense Motive.
Sneak Attack: +1d6

[B]Feats:[/B]
-Able Learner

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 52       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			4    +2    +2    +8
Decipher Script		1    +3          +4
Diplomacy		4    +2    +10   +16
Disguise		4    +2          +6
Gather Information	4    +2          +6
Hide			2    +2          +4
Intimidate		2    +2    +2    +6
KH: History (CC)	1    +3          +4
KN: Arcana (CC)		1    +3          +4
KN: Geography (CC)	1    +3          +4
KN: Local		4    +3          +7
KN: Nobility		4    +3          +7
Listen			2    +0          +2
Move Silent		2    +2          +4
Open Lock		2    +2          +4
Perform: Dance		1    +2          +3
Search			2    +3          +5
Sense Motive		4    +0    +2    +6
Slight of Hand		2    +2          +4
SpellCraft (CC)		1    +3          +4
Spot			2    +0          +2
Use Magic Device	2    +2          +4

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor			10 gp	15
Rapier				20 gp	2
Dagger (2)			4 gp	2
Short Bow			30 gp	2
Arrows (20)			3 gp	3
Backpack			2 gp	2
-Thieves tools			30 gp	1
-Candles (5)			5 cp	
-Bed Roll			1 sp	5
-Trail Rations (2)		1 gp	2
-Waterskin			1 gp	4
-Sunrod (2)			4 gp	2
-Cure Light Wounds Potion	50 gp	
-Smokestick			20 gp	0.5
-Signet Ring			5 gp	
-Signal Whistle			8 sp	
-Sewing Needle			5 sp	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]40.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 18gp 5sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43   86   130   260   750
```
*Name:* Val
*Race:* Changeling
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 22
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 129lb
*Eyes:* Grey
*Hair:* White
*Skin:* Grey
*Appearance:* 
Her natural appearance is that of a somewhat undefined female, with a lack of facial features, skin coloring or hair coloring.  She can be strikingly beautiful in a mysterious kind of way, but there is no one she has shown this form to other than Elenia.
*Personality:* 
Val is generaly curious, and looks to find things out.  She enjoys getting into other people's business, and does so on occasion for Elenia.  She is loyal to the Princess, who gave her a home and a chance at a good life, and generaly tries to not stir up any trouble that may lead back to Elenia.  She has an occasional stuborn streak, but is generaly a plesant person to be around.  Dispite her best acting, there is always a little bit of her in most of her roles.
-----------------------
*Name:* Valerie Leirass
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 19
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 129lb
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Auburn
*Skin:* Fair
*Appearance:* 
Occasionaly
*Personality(s):*
-----------------------
*Name:* Princess Elenia Aureolus
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 19
*Height:* 5'6.5"
*Weight:* 119lb
*Eyes:* Blonde
*Hair:* Blue
*Skin:* Light
*Appearance(s):* A young, slender woman of great beauty.  Is usually finely dressed in the finery of nobles.
*Personality(s):* Well known for her kindness and and keen intelect.  Elenia enjoys conversation with all walks of life.  She is known to be a bit impulsive and restless, but is always mindful of her duties.
-----------------------
*Background:* 
Val is the child of a doppelganger posing as a local woman, and was abandoned in the streets of Sundaria.  Living off the kindness of strangers (willing and unwilling), Val soon learned to hide her changeling nature, as it attracted too much attention.  

A young Elenia Aureolus had managed to slip away from her guards while on the town.  Not incredibly knowledgeable about hiding in a crowd, Elenia’s clothes were too fine and clean for her to be a commoner, and she stood out in the crowd.  Val spotted the young girl and pulled her off the street and hid her from some thugs who had their eye on the cleaner, and better dressed girl.  

Elenia was curious about the poor girl who had saved her, and Val told her that she never knew a mother or father.  Elenia was enjoying the little girl’s company, and offered to take her back to the castle.  Moved by the kind soul who was the first to talk to her as anything other than a waif, Val told her everything about herself, including her changeling ability. Elenia wanted to give her a better life and saw potential in Val, so she took her in as Valerie Leirass, and insisted Harile train her as Elenia's personal servant.

Harile was like the mother Val never had, and King Alden and Queen Naean did not argue, quite happy Elenia found a friend.  When she wasn’t learning the chores of the house, or other training Harile felt was appropriate, Val and Elenia grew close as friends.  Despite being a servant, Val was always an equal.  They played with Val’s changeling ability, and Val learned to emulate Elenia quite well, and would occasionally pretend to be her while Elenia snuck out, or even sneak out and then emulate Elenia, who, as she grew, was gaining a reputation of kindness and equal treatment of the people.

Since then, Val has been a companion, friend, protector, spy, and coconspirator.  She has even been a body double for Elenia, when her parents or guards needed someone of similar statue and build to appear.  However, only Elenia knows Val’s secret for sure.  Valerie Leirass is many things to Elenia publicly, and is generally accepted to be able to speak for Elenia on occasion, but Val has become skilled in the arts of diplomacy, deception, and stealth, and keeps Elenia informed well beyond any other resources might.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Okey dokey.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your edit came two hours after the roll on IC and I didn't okay it, so I'm going to have to ask you to reroll.  If you did get those rolls on your first try, I'm really sorry, but I need to be fair to the other players and you didn't get my okay plus posted the name after the rolls were made



For the record, I posted the name (in this post) *before* I rolled the stats.

Nevertheless, I can appreciate that some people will try and "bend" the rules, *and* Rule 0 applies, so I won't be using my first roll.

Now, the second roll is nowhere near as good, but still workable:
Second set of rolls here

*11, 15, 8, 9, 8, 11, 15*

I'd drop one of the 8's and have a build like this:

STR 9, DEX 15, CON 8, INT 15, WIS 11, CHA 11

That still fits with my character concept and backstory, so I'd be fine with Kelloran in this form. I've looked at the Arcane Trickster and that's not Kel, so it'd be straight mage after level 1.

What do you think?

'Nock


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> For the record, I posted the name (in this post) *before* I rolled the stats.
> 
> Nevertheless, I can appreciate that some people will try and "bend" the rules, *and* Rule 0 applies, so I won't be using my first roll.
> 
> ...



 I think that works and still fits well with your backstory, but in fairness to you, I'll point out that you can drop one 15 and reroll it again, perhaps getting something better


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Any good sites to find Deity info?  Or you have any you can give here?

Wondering what some of the Deities are like, pondering of Val worships any in particular.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmm...try this:

[SBLOCK=Gods]Greater Powers
Akadi: Elemental Air, Movement, Speed, Flying Creatures (N) 
Bane: Hatred, Tyranny, Fear (LE) 
Chauntea: Agriculture, Farmers, Gardeners, Summer (NG) 
Cyric: Murder, Strife, Lies, Intrigue, Deception, Illusion (CE) 
Grumbar: Elemental Earth, Solidity, Changelessness, Oaths (N) 
Istishia: Elemental Water, Purification, Wetness (N) 
Kelemvor: Death, The Dead (LN) 
Kossuth: Elemental Fire, Purification Through Fire (N) 
Lathander: Spring, Dawn, Birth, Renewal, Youth, Vitality, Athletics (NG) 
Mystra: Magic, Spells, The Weave (NG/LN) 
Oghma: Knowledge, Invention, Inspiration, Bards (N) 
Shar: Dark, Night, Loss, Forgetfulness, Unrevealed Secrets, Caverns, Dungeons, The Underdark (NE) 
Silvanus: Wild Nature, Druids (N) 
Sune: Beauty, Love, Passion (CG) 
Talos: Storms, Destruction, Rebellion, Conflagrations, Earthquakes, Vortices (CE) 
Tempus: War, Battle, Warriors (CN) 
Tyr: Justice (LG) 
[edit]
Intermediate Powers
Beshaba: Random mischief, Misfortune, Bad Luck, Accidents (CE) 
Gond: Artifice, Craft, Construction, Smithwork (N) 
Helm: Guardians, Protectors, Protection (LN) 
Ilmater: Endurance, Suffering, Martyrdom, Perseverance (LG) 
Mielikki: Forest, Forest Creatures, Rangers, Dryads, Autumn (NG) 
Selûne: Moon, Stars, Navigation, Navigators, Wanderers, Seekers, Good Neutral Lycanthropes (CG) 
Tymora: Good Fortune, Skill, Victory, Adventurers, Adventuring (CG) 
Umberlee: Oceans, Currents, Waves, Sea Winds (CE) 
[edit]
Lesser Powers
Auril: Cold, Winter (NE) 
Azuth: Wizards, Mages, Spellcasters in General (LN) 
Deneir: Glyphs, Images, Literature, Literacy, Scribes, Cartography (NG) 
Eldath: Quiet Places, Springs, Pools, Peace, Waterfalls (NG) 
Lliira: Joy, Happiness, Dance, Festivals, Freedom, Liberty (CG) 
Loviatar: Pain, Hurt, Agony, Torment, Suffering, Torture (LE) 
Malar: Hunters, Bloodlust, Evil Lycanthropes, Stalking (CE) 
Mask: Thieves, Thievery, Shadows (NE) 
Milil: Poetry, Song, Eloquence (NG) 
Shaundakul: Travel, Exploration, Caravans, Portals (CN) 
Talona: Disease, Poison (CE) 
Torm: Duty, Loyalty, Obedience, Paladins (LG) 
Uthgar: Uthgardt Barbarian Tribes, Physical Strength (CN) 
Waukeen: Trade, Money, Wealth N) 
[edit]
Demipowers
Finder Wyvernspur: Cycle of life, Transformation of Art, Saurials (CN) 
Garagos: War, Skill-at-Arms, Destruction, Plunder (CN) 
Gargauth: Betrayal, Cruelty, Political Corruption, Powerbrokers (LE) 
Gwaeron Windstrom: Tracking, Rangers of the North (NG) 
Hoar: Revenge, Retribution, Poetic Justice (LN) 
Jergal: Fatalism, Proper Burial, Guardians of Tombs (LN) 
Lurue: Talking Beasts and Intelligent Animals (CG) 
Nobanion: Royalty, Lions and Feline Beasts, Good Beasts (LG) 
Red Knight: Strategy, Planning, Tactics (LN) 
Savras: Divination, Fate, Truth (LN) 
Sharess: Hedonism, Festhalls, Cats (CG) 
Shiallia: Woodland Glades, Woodland Fertility (NG) 
Siamorphe: Nobles, Rightful Rule of Nobles, Human Royalty (LG) 
Ulutiu: Glaciers, Polar Environments, Arctic Dwellers (LN) 
Valkur: Sailors, Ships, Favourable Winds, Naval Combat (CG) 
Velsharoon: Necromancy, Evil Liches, Undeath (NE) [/SBLOCK]

Once you find ones you like, let me know and I'll tell you more about them


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Don't see anything that directly floats my boat.  I remember liking Sune, Selûne seems oddly appropriate, and Lliira or Oghma could be interesting.

Oh, and how could I forget Loviatar, Malar, and Talos


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that works and still fits well with your backstory, but in fairness to you, I'll point out that you can drop one 15 and reroll it again, perhaps getting something better



Yeah, I thought about it - but if I didn't get something better I would be *so* pissed!

Besides, it _does_ match the character concept, so I'll go with the flow!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't see anything that directly floats my boat.  I remember liking Sune, Selûne seems oddly appropriate, and Lliira or Oghma could be interesting.
> 
> Oh, and how could I forget Loviatar, Malar, and Talos



 Well, at least there's more fun choices than, say, the Greyhawk pantheon   And this is just the human gods--if you like, I can include the Demihuman Deities 

Here's some info on the ones you mentioned--but I'll say now that Selune would be particularly apt considering the religion of a few of the baddies 

[SBLOCK=Sune]Sune
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
Jump to: navigation, search
Forgotten Realms Deity 

Sune

Title(s) Lady Firehair

Homeplane 

Power Level Greater

Alignment Chaotic Good

Portfolio Beauty, love, passion

Alias(es) 

Superior None

Sune is the Faerûnian deity of love and beauty in Ed Greenwood's Forgotten Realms fictional world of Abeir-Toril. Her dogma is primarily concerned with love based on outward beauty, with primary importance placed upon loving people who respond to the Sunite's appearance.

[edit]
Dogma
Sune's dogma maintains that physical beauty or lack thereof is more than simply a function of physical factors; to the Sunite, that which is beautiful is good and ugly things are undoubtedly evil, for they believe that beauty radiates from one's inner being and reflects the core nature of an individual. (This outlook when taken literally will often result in the deception of a Sunite by a fair-seeming evil creature.) Sunites are also often narcissistic, being commanded to love themselves more than anyone except Sune herself. Apart from these specifics, Sune's dogma revolves around nurturing and encouraging love and passion. (This is not to say that all Sunites are hedonists, this being the domain of Sharess rather than Lady Firehair.)

[edit]
Relationships
Sune is served by Sharess, who she rescued from the influence of Shar during the Godswar. For this, Shar considers Sune her enemy, and Selune now aids Mystra in her struggle against Shar and the Shadow Weave. She is also allied to Selûne (who once served her much as Sharess does now, but has since gone her own way), Milil, and Lathander. She dislikes the Gods of Fury (Talos and his follower deities) as well as Tempus for the destruction they cause to beautiful things. Despite this, she has no true enemies among the gods, as the Gods of Fury dislike all others and Tempus considers her too flighty and therefore irrelevant to be worth the conflict.
[/SBLOCK]

Other deities that are similar to Sune--Hanali Celanil (elven goddess of beauty) and Sharess (goddess of pleasure)

[SBLOCK=Selune]Selûne (seh-loon-ay) is a fictional goddess in the Forgotten Realms setting of Dungeons & Dragons. Also known as Our Lady of Silver and the Moonmaiden, she is the Faerûnian goddess of light, the moon, stars, navigation, navigators, wanderers, questers, and goodly lycanthropes.

Clerics of Selûne are a very diverse group, including sailors, nonevil lycanthropes, mystics, and female spellcasters. Her church's main objective is to fight evil lycanthropes and summon the Shards (blue-haired female planetar servants of Selûne) to battle the minions of her archnemesis (and twin), Shar. The temple also performs fortune-telling, healing, and practices self-reliance and humility.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Llira]In the Forgotten Realms setting of Dungeons & Dragons, Llira, also known as Our Lady of Joy, Mistress of Revels and The Joybringer, is the fictional Faerûnian goddess of Joy, happiness, dance, festivals, freedom and liberty.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Oghma]Oghma, also known as The Lord of Knowledge, Binder of what is known, is the Neutral Greater power of Bards, Inspiration, Invention, and Knowledge, in the fictional world of the Forgotten Realms Dungeons & Dragons campaign setting. Like Silvanus and Mielikki, Oghma is based on a historical Oghma from Celtic mythology (see Oghma), supposedly having been active in more than one plane of existence.

He is leader of the Deities of Knowledge and Invention (including Milil, Deneir and Gond), and his homeplane in the 3rd Edition world is the House of Knowledge. His symbol is a Black Scroll and his favourite weapon is Mortal Strike (a longsword).

He grants the Charm, Knowledge, Luck, Travel and Trickery. His worshippers are artists, bards, cartographers, inventors, loremasters, sages, scholars, scribes and wizards. They can be of any alignment, unlike most neutral gods.

After the debacle in Zhentil Keep that saw Cyric take a blow to his power, he entrusted Rinda with the Cyrinishad, a book Cyric had her pen that converted anyone who read it or heard a reading of it to a fanatically loyal follower of Cyric. Cyric then read his own book. He also gave her a diamond amulet to render her invisible to all the gods, even Oghma.

Oghma's allies are the Deities of Knowledge and Invention. His most common foes are Mask, Cyric and Bane. His old archnemesis, Leira, is now dead and an aspect of Cyric.

[/SBLOCK]

Other deities that are sort of like Oghma include his servitors Deneir and Milil.

Oh, do you want those evil ones?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought about it - but if I didn't get something better I would be *so* pissed!
> 
> Besides, it _does_ match the character concept, so I'll go with the flow!



 Okey dokey--that works for me if it works for you


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought about it - but if I didn't get something better I would be *so* pissed!
> 
> Besides, it _does_ match the character concept, so I'll go with the flow!



FYI, you're using a 23 point character.  Average suggested is 25, so you not likely to do much worse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, you're using a 23 point character.  Average suggested is 25, so you not likely to do much worse.



 25 is actually below average by a significant amount (it's the average you get if you don't think before you try to take the average over the Probability Distribution Function), but I'm cool with it either way.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 25 is actually below average by a significant amount (it's the average you get if you don't think before you try to take the average over the Probability Distribution Function), but I'm cool with it either way.



25 is what the DMG suggests for average, not the actual die roll.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 25 is what the DMG suggests for average, not the actual die roll.



 Right, and it's way below-par for average.  If you decided to say "Well, 12.5 is about average for 4d6 drop lowest, and that's 4.5 PB x 6 = 25" then you'd get 25, but that is flawed in several extreme ways


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Woho!  I have a .5 in a stat!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho!  I have a .5 in a stat!



 That's actually not one of the problems  (it can be modelled by 3 12s and 3 13s).  The biggest problem, and the most obvious one, is that you cannot take the point buy of the average roll.  You have to take the average point buy over all rolls.  Why?  Because it isn't a linear progression, so the higher stats have a nonlinearly greater point buy.  

For example, let's work with a simpler problem:  The average Point Buy of one roll of 3d6 no drops.  The average roll on that is precisely 10.5, so the "25 PB" crowd would say "Oh, that's 2.5 Point Buy".  But let's calculate the actual average:

Note: For rolls of 3 through 8, the PB is 0, so the weighted average for them is 0

18: 1/216 * 16
17: 3/216 * 13
16: 6/216 * 10
15: 10/216 * 8
14: 15/216 * 6
13: 21/216 * 5
12: 25/216 * 4
11: 27/216 * 3
10: 27/216 * 2
9: 25/216 * 1
----------------
3.00925


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

I won't pretend that I understand most of the recent posts - but I do find myself wondering just how much this character would be disadvantaged if I went ahead with the 23 PB. I have been assuming that, despite the flaws, the character will be quite playable. All the preceding comments, however, make me feel as if I'm trying to take on a football team with one leg and a broken crutch.

RA, assuming that Kelloran gets a berth, would he indeed be outclassed by all his colleagues? I don't mind taking some flaws for roleplaying verisimilitude but it's not much fun being the complete loser in the group!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> I won't pretend that I understand most of the recent posts - but I do find myself wondering just how much this character would be disadvantaged if I went ahead with the 23 PB. I have been assuming that, despite the flaws, the character will be quite playable. All the preceding comments, however, make me feel as if I'm trying to take on a football team with one leg and a broken crutch.
> 
> RA, assuming that Kelloran gets a berth, would he indeed be outclassed by all his colleagues? I don't mind taking some flaws for roleplaying verisimilitude but it's not much fun being the complete loser in the group!



 I don't think he will be totally outclassed because his stats were assigned fairly well by the random rolls for 23 PB, and I do agree that he will be playable--the only thing that even partially concerns me is 8 Con.  He will probably have slightly lower stats than others, however, and your reroll will probably be better (since if it isn't, you can likely reroll again )


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Yup, familiar with probability enough to understand the falicies, because that also doesn't account for hopeless characters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, familiar with probability enough to understand the falicies, because that also doesn't account for hopeless characters.



 Yup   But you can see how 2.5 becomes 3 in this case, just as 25 becomes around 30 for the 4d6 drop average. Then taking into account hopeless characters raises the average to about 32, which means somewhere from 28-30 PB is probably fair depending on how important you find it to be able to assign the scores at will compared to randomly


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

OK, you talked me into it!

Rolls here!

Yep, it's better!   

*16, 13, 10, 16, 13, 14, 12*

STR 12, DEX 16, CON 13, INT 16, WIS 14, CHA 12


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OK, you talked me into it!
> 
> Rolls here!
> 
> ...



 Nice!  I think that fits nicely with your concept


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> I won't pretend that I understand most of the recent posts - but I do find myself wondering just how much this character would be disadvantaged if I went ahead with the 23 PB. I have been assuming that, despite the flaws, the character will be quite playable. All the preceding comments, however, make me feel as if I'm trying to take on a football team with one leg and a broken crutch.
> 
> RA, assuming that Kelloran gets a berth, would he indeed be outclassed by all his colleagues? I don't mind taking some flaws for roleplaying verisimilitude but it's not much fun being the complete loser in the group!



Yes, he won't be unplayable, but keep in mind, that mosts people are getting low to mid 30s for their PB, meaning that they have 5-10 more attribute points than you in each ability total.

Now, if you think it's fun, then go for it.  I'm simply pointing out that you're likely to get much better, though maybe not in the same spread as that.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OK, you talked me into it!
> 
> Rolls here!
> 
> ...



Doh, already did it.

Much better, see? 

39 PB, wow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, he won't be unplayable, but keep in mind, that mosts people are getting low to mid 30s for their PB, meaning that they have 5-10 more attribute points than you in each ability total.
> 
> Now, if you think it's fun, then go for it.  I'm simply pointing out that you're likely to get much better, though maybe not in the same spread as that.



 You lose, Bront--he already rerolled for 40 PB


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, already did it.
> 
> Much better, see?
> 
> 39 PB, wow.



 Oops, looks like I lose, but at least I counted right (I think?)


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops, looks like I lose, but at least I counted right (I think?)



Nope 

STR 12 (4)
DEX 16 (10)
CON 13 (5)
INT 16 (10)
WIS 14 (6)
CHA 12 (4)

= 39


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Nope
> 
> STR 12 (4)
> DEX 16 (10)
> ...



 We were both right--he provided us with two sets of stats:

16, 13, 10, 16, 13, 14, 12  (PB 40)

and then

STR 12, DEX 16, CON 13, INT 16, WIS 14, CHA 12 (PB 39) 



For what it's worth, mine is the one he actually rolled


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 16, 2005)

Ok, here's my character. Still a bit sketchy and subject to change, but it should do until I know if he's selected:

Shan Murkly
Male Human Paladin of Ilmater 1
[sblock]
Alignment: Lawful Good
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 180 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Age: 20

Strength 16 (+3) [16 base]
Dexterity 12 (+1) [12 base]
Constitution 14 (+2) [14 base]
Intelligence 12 (+1) [12 base]
Wisdom 12 (+1) [12 base]
Charisma 14 (+2) [14 base]

Hit Dice 1d10+2
HP: 12 [10 + 2]
AC: 18 [10 base, +1 Dex, +5 Armor, +2 Shield]
Touch AC: 11, Flat-footed AC: 17
Init: +1 [+1 Dex]
BAB: +1
Melee Attack: +4 [+1 base, +3 Str]
Ranged Attack: +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Speed: 30 ft

Saves:
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis]

Feats:
Endurance [Human Bonus Feat]
Diehard [1st-level]

Skills:
Concentration +6 [4 ranks +2 Con]
Diplomacy +4 [2 ranks +2 Cha]
Heal +3 [2 ranks +1 Wis]
Knowledge (Religion) +3 [2 ranks +1 Int]
Ride +3 [2 ranks +1 Dex]
Sense Motive +5 [4 ranks +1 Wis]

Languages: Common, <one more>

Class and Racial Abilities:

Human Abilities- Bonus skillpoints, Bonus feat

Paladin Abilities- Aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/day


Equipment: 
Longsword (15 gp, 4 lb)
Chainmail (150 gp, 40 lb)
Heavy Steel Shield (20 gp, 15 lb)

Money:
55 gp left

Appearance:
Short cropped brown hair. Tall and strong. Eyes shining with determination. Almost always in armor over simple, practical clothes. Overall, Shan is naturally good looking but not doing much to enhance it.

Personality:
Seeing everything as his personal responsibility and accepting that with a smile, Shan tends to be well liked by many, although some do dislike his self-apointed martyrhood. He does however, realise that he cannot prevent all evil and accepts failure with a determination to do better next time. Shan wouldn't try to lead people other than by example, or possibly suggesting some action that he is incapable of performing himself. When meeting new people, Shan tends to give them the benefit of the doubt and think highly of them unless they prove more harm than help. Getting his respect and trust on the other hand, requires some doing.

Background:
Shan grew up in one of Ilmater's temples, where he was taken in after being found abandoned as an infant at its stairs. As he grew up and proved his potential, he was trained along with the temple clerics in matters of war as well as faith.

During his training, Shan found his calling as a paladin, and recently set out to relieve the world of some of its pains, or better yet prevent them.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Cool, good stuff.  Thanks for the submission


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kelloran, human rogue 1 - final draft*


```
[b]Name:[/b] Kelloran
[b]Class:[/b] Rogue
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] Chaotic Good (currently CN)
[b]Deity:[/b] Oghma
    
[b]Str:[/b] 12 +1 	 [b]Level:[/b] 1[b]		  XP:[/b] nil
[b]Dex:[/b] 16 +3 [b]	 BAB:[/b] +0		  [b]HP:[/b] 7 (1d6+1)
[b]Con:[/b] 13 +1 	 [b]Grapple:[/b] +1[b]		  Dmg Red:[/b] nil
[b]Int:[/b] 16 +3 [b]	 Speed:[/b] 30'		  [b]Spell Res:[/b] nil
[b]Wis:[/b] 14 +2 [b]	 Init:[/b] +7[b]		  Spell Save:[/b] n/a
[b]Cha:[/b] 13 +1 	 [b]ACP:[/b] -0[b]		  Spell Fail:[/b] 10%
    
[b]          Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]	  10	 +2	 +0     +3    +0     +0	   +0	  15
[b]Touch:[/b] 13[b]	 Flatfooted:[/b] 12
    
		[b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]		0      +1	  +1
[b]Ref:[/b]		2      +3	  +5
[b]Will:[/b]		0      +2         +2
    
[b]Weapon          Attack Damage      Critical[/b]
Dagger (melee)  +1     1d4+1       19-20/x2
Sap             +1     1d6+1 (sub) x2

Crossbow, hand  +3     1d4         19-20/x2
Dagger (thrown) +3     1d4+1       19-20/x2
    
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Draconic, Dwarven & Elven (spoken only - currently illiterate)
    
[b]Abilities:[/b] Favored class: any; Rogue weapon & armour proficiencies; Sneak attack (+1d6); Trapfinding.
    
[b]Feats:[/b] Dodge; Improved Initiative.
    
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 48	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills	               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Disable Device         2      +3         +5
Escape Artist          4      +3         +7
Gather Information     2      +1         +3
Handle Animal          2      +1         +3
Hide                   4      +3         +7
Knowledge(Local)       4      +3         +7
Listen                 4      +2         +6
Move Silently          4      +3         +7
Open Lock              4      +3         +7
Profession(Inkeeper)   1      +2         +3
Search                 3      +3         +6
Sleight of Hand        4      +3         +7
Spot                   4      +2         +6
Tumble                 4      +3         +7
    
[b]Equipment:			    Cost      Weight[/b]
Armour, leather                      10.0gp   15.00lb
Backpack                              2.0gp    2.00lb
Blanket, winter                       0.5gp    3.00lb
Bolts, crossbow, 10 (x2)              2.0gp    2.00lb
Crossbow, hand                      100.0gp    2.00lb
Dagger (x2)                           4.0gp    2.00lb
Flint & steel                         1.0gp    0.00lb
Lantern, hooded                       7.0gp    2.00lb
Oil, (1-pint flask)                   0.1gp    1.00lb
Rations, trail (per day) (x4)         2.0gp    4.00lb
Rope, silk (50 ft)                   10.0gp    5.00lb
Sap                                   1.0gp    2.00lb
Tools, thieves'                      30.0gp    1.00lb

[B]Coins:[/B]
Gold pieces (x30)                    30.0gp    0.60lb
Silver pieces (x4)                    0.4gp    0.08lb
[B]Total:[/B]                              200.0gp   41.68lb
    
			 [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]		 43    44-86 87-130 130   650
    
[b]Age:[/b] 16
[b]Height:[/b] 5'4"
[b]Weight:[/b] 138lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] blue
[b]Hair:[/b] black
[b]Skin:[/b] pale
```
*Appearance:* Nervous and wary around others, Kelloran is nevertheless eager to learn, so spends much of his time listening in on conversations at the tables he waits on. His manner is diffident and uncertain but sometimes his excitement at a new concept or a fresh discovery overcomes his caution, and he will launch into a series of questions about the matter at hand. Those who notice him - usually in response to one of his eager questions - see a short, thin young man, with a habit of running his fingers through black hair which is none too clean and tends to gather in spikes. The hair, and the blue eyes in his pale face, give him a vulnerable, surprised look. 

*Background:* Kelloran is an orphan. Taken in by Zaltan the innkeeper while still a toddler, Kelloran's childhood was brutally short. He has spent the last 13 years hiding from Zaltan's rages and dodging Zaltan's blows.

He is slight and undernourished. Continually jumpy, he is adept at keeping his distance both from drunken customers and from his "father", as Zaltan likes to call himself. Having worked mainly in the stables - although he is expected to help out wherever there is need - Kelloran has some small skill with horses and mules.

He aspires to higher things, though. He doesn't yet know what they are, but for the last few years he has been gathering funds for his escape from The Orc's Armpit. Listening to the conversations of adventurers, he has learned that one needs weapons and armour to survive on the road. He has acquired some battered, second-hand leather armour and a pair of scratched and worn daggers. Still, the armour is as clean as he can make it, and the daggers have razor-sharp edges.

Kelloran's greatest treasure, however, is a hand crossbow which he "lifted" from the pack of a guest at the inn. This fellow, who had a rather unsavoury appearance, had riled a barbarian in his cups. It was a mistake! Kelloran saw the fool hit the floor - in several pieces - and raced straight up to his room to see what he could claim. The lock was no problem - he'd had plenty of experience opening doors already - but he had to beat a hasty retreat out the window and down the drainpipe, the crossbow tucked in his shirt. He hadn't expected Zaltan to be quite as quick but the same idea that he'd had - that there might be rich pickings - lent wings to that fat bastard's feet.

Still, it was definitely worth the risk. Kelloran gloated over *his* crossbow whenever he was certain he wouldn't be disturbed - and he practised incessantly (or at least as often as he could find a moment to spare for it.)

Now there just remained the waiting - until the right moment for freedom arrived.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice, good stuff.

Hmm, the three character backgrounds I know for sure are one orphan and two abandoned--these poor characters


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

Oops - should that be in a spoiler block?


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, too late now, I suppose.

And yes, I did get the stats wrong when I assigned them - but they are corrected in the character profile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Oops - should that be in a spoiler block?



 It's okay either way--the SBLOCK just makes it quicker for people other than me to scroll by it


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay, character list updated again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, character list updated again.



 Cool, thanks!


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, sounds good--we can work it out by e-mail if you want to keep it secret   Since you weren't okayed, I'll okay you now to roll again.  Thanks, Keia!




Yeah background and stuff should be by e-mail.  Here is the approved roll!

17, 15, 14, 14, 12, 12 

I think that's the first time I've had more even rolls than odd on invisible castle.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah background and stuff should be by e-mail.  Here is the approved roll!
> 
> 17, 15, 14, 14, 12, 12
> 
> ...



 And those are a good set for a Telepath, methinks (41 PB that have been assigned very nicely--perhaps the only better assignment even if you could have done it yourself would have been to bump the 15 down to 14 and maybe a 12 to 11 in exchange for an 18)--IC likes you now


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil,

Are Flaws and Traits acceptable to you?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Are Flaws and Traits acceptable to you?



 Traits I may accept case-by-case if I think it helps make an interesting concept, but I don't allow Flaws--well to be more specific, I would be happy to allow you to take a Flaw, but I don't allow bonus feats for taking them    I was actually convinced that I shouldn't allow Flaws by playing with a GM that did--my character took three Flaws and had 8 feats at first level (if you count Alertness from her Psicrystal)


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And those are a good set for a Telepath, methinks (41 PB that have been assigned very nicely--perhaps the only better assignment even if you could have done it yourself would have been to bump the 15 down to 14 and maybe a 12 to 11 in exchange for an 18)--IC likes you now



Yeah, I might have assigned it a little bit different, but that will be handled at 4th and the rest.

E-mail sent!

Keia


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Traits I may accept case-by-case if I think it helps make an interesting concept, but I don't allow Flaws--well to be more specific, I would be happy to allow you to take a Flaw, but I don't allow bonus feats for taking them    I was actually convinced that I shouldn't allow Flaws by playing with a GM that did--my character took three Flaws and had 8 feats at first level (if you count Alertness from her Psicrystal)



LOL!  I was thinking maybe one Flaw and one Trait that complemented one another.  But no biggy.


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2005)

Given how amazingly active this recruitment thread already is, I should probably just let it go, but I noticed this bit while perusing it:



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sundaria has been in a period of peace for some time now.  The last majour incident, but one that would date your character to at least his late 30s, was not really a war but was still big enough that pretty much everyone that age remembers:  A powerful evil cult with demonic (as well as demonically-altered animals) and undead minions attempted to overthrow Sundaria 20 years ago, but they were put down by a concerted effort of Sundarian forces, the kingdom's allies, and a team of heroes of various races, including a Priestess of Yondalla, and Elven Wizard, who were killed in the fight, and a Dwarven Fighter who lost his sword arm and retired.




Sparked a concept for me, and for a class I haven't played, even. Titus was born in the hard times of a town especially hard-hit by the last takeover (perhaps it was one of the initial foothold areas?). In any case, his was the first birth free of the tyrrany, and he and the other children born since have all undergone intensive training programs instituted by the town elders to fight off such a force if they ever come back.

Problem is, there's been no one to fight except training dummies and each other, leading to an unruly bunch of teens / young adult able fighters causing a rather lot of havok in the town themselves in a bid to ease the boredom and frustration.

Basically, then, he's a frustrated Ranger (trained for a favored enemy, though I'm debating which one), itching for a fight where there is none. I've initialized an account here

I've been playing PbP here on EnWorld for five or six months. I post pretty consistently (usually more than once a day, less on weekends). I'm in one of Nonlethal's games if you want someone to vouch (at least, I think he'd vouch for me  ).

Okay. That's it for now.

jason


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2005)

*BLUNT*

Male Human Monk 1st[SBLOCK=BLUNT]
	
	



```
[b]Name:[/b] Blunt
[b]Class:[/b] Monk (Passive Way Style)
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawful Neutral
[b]Deity:[/b] ???
    
[b]Str:[/b] 18 +4 	 [b]Level:[/b] 1[b]		  XP:[/b] nil
[b]Dex:[/b] 17 +3 [b]	 BAB:[/b] +0		  [b]HP:[/b] 10 (1d8+2)
[b]Con:[/b] 14 +2 	 [b]Grapple:[/b] +4[b]		  Dmg Red:[/b] nil
[b]Int:[/b] 11 +0 [b]	 Speed:[/b] 30ft		  [b]Spell Res:[/b] nil
[b]Wis:[/b] 15 +2 [b]	 Init:[/b] +3[b]		  Spell Save:[/b] n/a
[b]Cha:[/b] 11 +0 	 [b]ACP:[/b] -0[b]		  Spell Fail:[/b] 0%
    
[b]          Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]	  10	   	        +3    +0     +2	   +0	  15
[b]Touch:[/b] 15[b]	 Flatfooted:[/b] 12
    
		[b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]		2      +2	  +4
[b]Ref:[/b]		2      +3	  +5
[b]Will:[/b]		2      +2         +4
    
[b]Weapon          Attack Damage      Critical[/b]

Unarmed Strike     +4   1d6+4       20/x2
Flurry of Blows  +2/+2  1d6+4       20/x2
Quarterstaff       +4   1d6+6       20/x2
Kama               +4   1d6+4       20/x2
Bolas (10ft)       -1   1d4+4       20/x2 Ranged touch attack for trip attack
Shuriken (10ft)    +3   1d2+4       20/x2
Sling (50ft)       +3   1d4+4       20/x2

[b]Languages:[/b] Common
    
[b]Abilities:[/b] Favored class: any.
    
[b]Feats:[/b] Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Power Attack.
    
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 20	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills	             Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Balance                4     +3         +7
Bluff (cc)             0          +2    +2
Climb                  3     +4         +7
Jump                   4     +4         +8
Knowledge (religion)   1     +2         +3
Listen                 2     +2         +4
Spot                   2     +2         +4
Tumble                 4     +3         +7
    
[b]Equipment:			   Cost  Weight[/b]

2 gp, 3sp
Quarterstaff                         -      4
Kama (2)                             4      4
Bolas                                5      2
Shuriken (20)                        4      2
Sling                                -      -
Sling Bullets (10)                 0.1      5

Backpack                             2      2
Bedroll                            0.1      5
Blanket, winter                    0.5      3
Flint and steel                      1      -
Waterskin                            1      4
    
			 [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]		 100 101-200 201-300 300  1500
    
[b]Age:[/b] 23
[b]Height:[/b] 5'10"
[b]Weight:[/b] 205lbs
[b]Eyes:[/b] brown
[b]Hair:[/b] black - but shaved smooth
[b]Skin:[/b] dark with some tattoos
```
*Appearance:* Blunt is reasonably tall, and heavily set.  His wide, round head, shaved most of the time, is a fairly intimidating sight on first glance.  But his bare muscled arms and several black tattoos only enhance the sheer physical presence of this individual.  The heavily tanned skin is only partially covered by a leather vest and loose brown linen pants.  On his feet are a pair of worn leather sandals.  Numerous exotic weapons hang from a belt.  On his back is a light backpack and in his hand is a quarterstaff constructed of some dark wood.

*Background:* Blunt, not his original name, is a reluctant adventurer.  His background is familiar to many who were raised on a farm.  Unfortunately, being the youngest of four sons, when times were tough, he was the first to go as he was not yet old enough to work the farm.  His parents were lucky in that they were able to secure him a place in a monastery known for its discipline, which was a good thing for a wayward young child.  While he adapted well to the physical training regime and strict discipline of the monks, he wasn't beyond the occasional altercation with fellow students who thought they could best him - being the new boy for a time.

It was during these early years that his name was given to him by his masters - Blunt by nature, then Blunt by name.  It was his attitude and behaviour that resulted in his name that also lead him to the adventuring life.  An altercation with one of the more domineering students resulted in serious injury after Blunt got the better of him.  As a result, the monastery masters imposed one of their harsher penalties in expelling him for a year; at which point he is free to return.

Blunt has only recently left the monastery, and is still struggling with the change in daily regime and how to cope.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## JimAde (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tyren Human Ftr 1*

Tyren
[sblock]
Human Fighter 1
Hit Points: 11 (1d10 + 1)
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Speed:      Walk 30 ft.
Languages:  Common, Elven, Halfling

Stat    Score   Mod
STR      18      (+4)
DEX      12      (+1)
CON      12      (+1)
INT      15      (+2)
WIS      12      (+1)
CHA      12      (+1)

-------------------------- Combat --------------------------
AC: 16 (+1 Dex, +5 Armor) Touch 11, FF 15
Initiative:   +1
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +1
Attack
  Guisarme +5 melee (2d4+6 S 20/x3) OR
  Dagger +5 melee (1d4+4 P 19-20/x2) OR
  Javelin +2 ranged (1d6+4 20/x2), range inc 30 ft
Full Attack same as above


```
-------------------------- Skills --------------------------
Skill                   Total   Rnk     Stat    Msc
Appraise                 2        0.0      2        0
Balance                  0        0.0      1        -1
Bluff                    1        0.0      1        0
Climb                    7        4.0      4        -1
Concentration            1        0.0      1        0
Craft (Calligraphy)      6        4.0      2        0
Craft (Untrained)        2        0.0      2        0
Diplomacy                1        0.0      1        0
Disguise                 1        0.0      1        0
Escape Artist            0        0.0      1        -1
Forgery                  2        0.0      2        0
Gather Information       1        0.0      1        0
Handle Animal            5        4.0      1        0
Heal                     1        0.0      1        0
Hide                     0        0.0      1        -1
Intimidate               1        0.0      1        0
Jump                     7        4.0      4        -1
Listen                   1        0.0      1        0
Move Silently            0        0.0      1        -1
Ride                     5        4.0      1        0
Search                   2        0.0      2        0
Sense Motive             1        0.0      1        0
Spot                     1        0.0      1        0
Survival                 1        0.0      1        0
Swim                     2        0.0      4        -2
Use Rope                 1        0.0      1        0
```
 
-------------------------- Feats ---------------------------
Combat Expertise
Improved Trip
Stand Still (psionics SRD, but not really a psionic feat)

------------------------- Equipment ------------------------

```
Name                                            QTY	LBS
Outfit (Traveler's)                              1	5lbs
Chain Mail                                        1	20lbs
 
Backpack (25 lbs.)
   Blanket (Winter)                              1	3lbs
   Ink (1 Oz. Vial)                              1	0lbs
   Inkpen                                        1	0lbs
   Sealing Wax                                 1      1lbs
   Calligraphy supplies                       1     5 lbs
   Parchment (Sheet)                             10	0lbs
   Rations (Trail/Per Day)                       10	10lbs
   Torch                                         10	10lbs
   Chalk                                         5	0lbs
   Flint and Steel                               1	0lbs
Case (Map or Scroll) (0.5 lbs.)

Javelin                                           5      10 lbs
Guisarme                                        1      12 lbs
 
Total weight caried: 50 lbs.
Current load:        Light

Cash: 44 GP in various denominations
```
------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 11"            Weight: 205 lbs.       Gender: Male	
Eyes: Brown               Hair: Brown, Short
Dominant Hand: Right
*
Background*
Tyren is the youngest son of a large farming family.  While his older brothers and sisters seemed content to replay their parents' lives, Tyren longed for something more.  As he grew up, hard farm work and natural gifts combined to make him the strongest young man in the village (and for many miles around).  But this only added to Tyren's disconent as nobody seemed to take him seriously when he tried to discuss the issues of the day.  Eventually he siezed the opportunity to study in a local temple during the winter when there was less to do on the farm.  While the religious instruction didn't do much for him, he was fascinated with the illuminated manuscripts produced by those who worked in the scriptorium.  He apprenticed himself there and was well on his way to the scholarly life he craved when disaster struck.  A fire swept through the church, razing it and several surrounding buildings to the ground.  Most of the village was spared, but the priest in charge of the church had to concentrate his efforts on re-building and getting the basics done.  There would be no scriptorium for several years.
Tyren decided it was time to leave, and bidding his family and friend a fond farewell he headed out into the world to try to find something that would satisfy him.  Again, however, he found people far more willing to accept him as a warrior than a scholar.  He eventually fell in with a mercenary company and served with them for a couple of years, but has now left and is at rather loose ends.  He has come across several talented mages and is interested in perhaps studying their art, but has not yet found one willing to teach him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I might have assigned it a little bit different, but that will be handled at 4th and the rest.
> 
> E-mail sent!
> 
> Keia



 Replied!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL!  I was thinking maybe one Flaw and one Trait that complemented one another.  But no biggy.



 Traits are cool because they have the gain and penalty tied together, whereas Flaws are more problematic because they exercise a penalty of your choice in exchange for a benefit of your choice, which can be more of a problem, particularly if it allows a big feat chain or combo that isn't a chain to be completed at lower levels


----------



## chod (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey, is there still open spaces? Cause I would be intersted in joining


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Given how amazingly active this recruitment thread already is, I should probably just let it go, but I noticed this bit while perusing it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That seems like a cool concept to me too--you're approved to roll


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> 1st draft (just starting to get something on the board)
> 
> Male Human Monk[SBLOCK=He who is yet to be named]
> 
> ...



 I assume you mean for him to be a Rogue rather than a Monk, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Tyren
> [sblock]
> Human Fighter 1
> Hit Points: 11 (1d10 + 1)
> ...



 Cool stuff--you don't see many fighters who are also calligraphers


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> Hey, is there still open spaces? Cause I would be intersted in joining



 Well, I am accepting applications, as I haven't selected the players yet (though it seems like I will be almost surely accepting 12 ).  You're welcome to apply with a character concept--see my first post for more details


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I assume you mean for him to be a Rogue rather than a Monk, right?



<grin> Yeah, just 'borrowing' Boddynock's character outline code to save reinventing the wheel.  Got as far as skills, but nearly 2am over here, so I'll complete him tomorrow.

Aiming for spiked chain trip specialist (and maybe disarm at later date), but will have to rely on quarterstaff for the meantime as max gold for monk won't even cover for a chain! (and not that he can qualify for one until 3rd level anyway because of the +1 BAB requirement for EWP feat).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> <grin> Yeah, just 'borrowing' Boddynock's character outline code to save reinventing the wheel.  Got as far as skills, but nearly 2am over here, so I'll complete him tomorrow.
> 
> Aiming for spiked chain trip specialist (and maybe disarm at later date), but will have to rely on quarterstaff for the meantime as max gold for monk won't even cover for a chain! (and not that he can qualify for one until 3rd level anyway because of the +1 BAB requirement for EWP feat).



 Ah, that explains the strange chimera of Monk and Rogue


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

EDIT:
Nevermind.  I totally missed a page of posts.  Thanks Rystil.  I figured someone should have gotten to this.

There are a lot of posts in this thread!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I hate to keeping butting my nose in ... but if you drop a 15 you'll have 15, 11, 11, 9, 8, 8.  I believe that's good enough for a hopeless character and a reroll - although only Rystil can confirm that, I'm not the DM.  [Maybe that is setting the table straight for a true "third roll."    ]



 Rystil says--see Rystil's telling him to maybe reroll, then Bront, then his actual reroll itself, then his posting the new char


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL

I can't leave this thread alone for one night without it sprouting two new PAGES!

My oh my. Well, it looks like we're gonna be doing at least two PC groups, so there's room for some overlap...

Grazing the list, I note a paucity in primary arcanists...which is a traditional love of mine. Clerics, though I'm having second thoughts about a kobold. Rystil, would a nonhuman "monster" like a kobold be limited in RP opportunities? I'd certainly try to get him a disguise item ASAP, but it'd be several levels before he could afford one...

And Aliyas is definitely still in the running, with one or two "ranger" or "archer" builds proposed, but nothing solid forthcoming yet. A question here too, Rystil. Rangers normally don't gain companions until level 4. Would taking Natural Bond earlier allow an earlier selection of companions? I realize I could just buy a horse at 1st or 2nd level and not worry about its status, but I'm curious about how you think that would (or not) work.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

> My oh my. Well, it looks like we're gonna be doing at least two PC groups, so there's room for some overlap...




Yup, plus with six per group, there's bound to be intergroup overlap, and that's okay too 



> Grazing the list, I note a paucity in primary arcanists...which is a traditional love of mine. Clerics, though I'm having second thoughts about a kobold. Rystil, would a nonhuman "monster" like a kobold be limited in RP opportunities? I'd certainly try to get him a disguise item ASAP, but it'd be several levels before he could afford one...




Individuals from monstrous races that aren't too outlandish are generally tolerated at least as individuals, even an Azer in my face-to-face game, so monstrous races should be able to RP--obviously, if you pick a good-aligned (for sure) or neutral-aligned (sometimes, depending) monstrous race, there will be even less to worry about than a traditionally evil race.



> And Aliyas is definitely still in the running, with one or two "ranger" or "archer" builds proposed, but nothing solid forthcoming yet. A question here too, Rystil. Rangers normally don't gain companions until level 4. Would taking Natural Bond earlier allow an earlier selection of companions? I realize I could just buy a horse at 1st or 2nd level and not worry about its status, but I'm curious about how you think that would (or not) work.




The Natural Bond feat adds +3 to effective class level, to a maximum of the full character level, for the purpose of animal companions, but this only helps if you already have the Animal Companion ability, which a Ranger only picks up at level 4 on her chart of abilities.  So a Ranger with Natural Bond as her level 3 feat would gain a companion at level 4, but the companion would immediately be selectable from the chart of 4th-level Druid companions


----------



## JimAde (Dec 16, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Aiming for spiked chain trip specialist (and maybe disarm at later date), but will have to rely on quarterstaff for the meantime as max gold for monk won't even cover for a chain! (and not that he can qualify for one until 3rd level anyway because of the +1 BAB requirement for EWP feat).




Just a heads-up that I was planning to go there as well.  Since there will apparently be two groups there should be plenty of room for 2 trip monkeys (there probably is in one group in fact) but I just wanted to let you know.  I've got Improved Trip and a guisarme at the moment.  I couldn't afford the money or the feat yet either. 

Which brings me to a silly question.  I forgot to check the starting wealth for a fighter last night and don't have my books here.  Can anybody help?  If not, I'll just double-check my equipment/gold over the week-end.  Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil, how do you feel about ranger substitution levels from Races of the Wild? Specifically, the elf ranger substitution that allows selection of a cooshee as a companion.


----------



## chod (Dec 16, 2005)

Im thinking on a dody half-elf fighter, or some kind of sorcerer. I can post at least 1 times pr day, and maybe more.
I will write some character background out tomorrow, right now I have to prepare my adventure that I'm gonna DM tomorrow 

And I live in Norway, so I post on very different times then you from USA.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 16, 2005)

240gp is max starting gold for a fighter JimAde. 


   Hmmm... this thread more than doubled in size overnight. 

  Anyhow, I have to go to work in about 20 minutes and won't be back until past midnight, so I guess I won't have a character done tonight. I'll post my character up over the weekend though, for sure. 

 I'm leaning away from my cloistered cleric idea, because the stats I rolled are horrible for it - a prime spellcasting stat of 15 just doesn't really cut it for a pure caster. The wanderer idea, too, doesn't really work for me with those stats now that I think about it. So I guess I'm finding myself drawn to the dwarf... he'll probably be a ranger.

 My preliminary ideas for a background are that he was raised in a clan that was in a state of unceasing war against some kind of evil enemies or another. I'm open to who/what precisely they might have been. He fought in the wars once he was old enough to heft a sword, and by that time the dwarves were slowly driving their foes back and my character spent most of his active service hunting their stragglers as they retreated. He eventually left his own lands entirely in pursuit of one of their leaders, and the trail led him on to wherever the adventure starts, and was the bait that led him to munch on the adventure hook and get pulled in. 

 Of course, I have no clue if that will work with the story you have planned. I'm just throwing it out there to get some feedback and work towards something that will work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Rystil, how do you feel about ranger substitution levels from Races of the Wild? Specifically, the elf ranger substitution that allows selection of a cooshee as a companion.



 I don't have RotW in front of me, but I don't particular remember it as being unbalanced, so I would almost certainly allow it.  If you could give me the details to refresh my memory, I could say for sure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> Im thinking on a dody half-elf fighter, or some kind of sorcerer. I can post at least 1 times pr day, and maybe more.
> I will write some character background out tomorrow, right now I have to prepare my adventure that I'm gonna DM tomorrow
> 
> And I live in Norway, so I post on very different times then you from USA.



 Okay, Fighters and Sorcerers are fun.  And I'm from the USA, but if you take a look at the times I was posting over the past day or so, there's probably some prime Norway post times among there


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> 240gp is max starting gold for a fighter JimAde.
> 
> 
> Hmmm... this thread more than doubled in size overnight.
> ...



 Hmm...a Ranger with Favoured Enemy of something other than the adventure's focus whose main goal is to kill those enemies would probably have trouble biting the adventure, I think.  The dwarves' main enemy is probably the dark elves, who only really showed up briefly the last time I ran this adventure when one of the NPCs not related to the main adventure tried to get Lolth to send an aspect to attack an aspect of Sehanine Moonbow, the PC Barbarian killed the aspect, and the drow decided to kill him 

Hmm...well, if you don't like 15s, you'll love the pregen characters for the Post-Arthurian game  (picking one at random, Oisin has Str 18, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 6, Cha 16)


----------



## JimAde (Dec 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> 240gp is max starting gold for a fighter JimAde.




Thanks, Eluvan.

I have updated my character to reflect my newfound wealth (I thought it was something like 150...).  So now I have chain mail!  Woo hoo! 

Still no strength-bonus bow, though.  So I switched from shortbow to javelins.  I only get 5 shots, but Tyren's mostly a melee guy anyhow.  And now instead of 1d6 he does 1d6+4.  Much better.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...a Ranger with Favoured Enemy of something other than the adventure's focus whose main goal is to kill those enemies would probably have trouble biting the adventure, I think.  The dwarves' main enemy is probably the dark elves, who only really showed up briefly the last time I ran this adventure when one of the NPCs not related to the main adventure tried to get Lolth to send an aspect to attack an aspect of Sehanine Moonbow, the PC Barbarian killed the aspect, and the drow decided to kill him
> 
> Hmm...well, if you don't like 15s, you'll love the pregen characters for the Post-Arthurian game  (picking one at random, Oisin has Str 18, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 6, Cha 16)




 Ah... right. Might need to rethink then. 

 And you don't need to sell me on the post-Arthurian game - that's already my first choice if it gets run. Everything you've said about it sounds awesome! Especially Oisin. I so want to play Oisin.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 16, 2005)

sblocked for page length

[sblock]You mentioned an alternate prime as a possible source for the viking-type.  This got me thinking, I'm not entirely sure what your cosmology is but, as opposed to an alternate prime how about simply an alternate plane.  An elven viking-type from Alfheim would fit the bill.  It would probably look like this:

"Viking" Elf
Humanoid (Extraplanar, Elf)
+2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma. 
Medium size. 
An elf’s base land speed is 30 feet. 
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light vision. 
Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, battleaxe, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
+2 racial bonus to Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan. 
Favored Class: Ranger 

Changes in Green

How's that look?  I modifed it a bit to fit the concept better, no rapier proficiency and Cha penalty instead of Con, added +2 to survival.  I considered dropping the ability modifiers entirely, also considered additional skill points as human cause that whole vulnerable to banishing thing is mean.


Probably use Scout as initial class and possibly multiclass into Ranger at latter time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2005)

Love to play another Magister, probably elven.  But if you are not wanting AE casters (whom I feel are more balanced that Wizards) then its a dwarven warmain for me.  Can you tell us anything more about the dwarven lands?


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2005)

*Titus Farrab*

Character submission below. Comments following the sblock:

[sblock=Character details (cut for length)]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Titus Farrab
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2       [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2       [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1       [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1       [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1       [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Kukri....................+3.....1d4+2.........18-20/x2 
Heavy Pick...............+3.....1d6+2.........x4 
Sling....................+3.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50 ft.

situational bonus: +2 damage vs. humans


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Abyssal

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* Extra feat 1st level
* Extra skill points (4 at 1st, 1 ea. level thereafter)
* All languages available
* Any favored class

--Ranger--

* Simple and martial weapon proficiency
* Light armor and shield proficiency (no tower)
* Favored enemy: Humans
           +2 Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival vs. favored
           +2 bonus damage vs. favored

* Wild Empathy +2 (Ranger lvl 1, +1 Cha)


[B]Feats:[/B] 
Track (bonus Ranger)
Eyes in the Back of Your Head (1st level)
Unquenchable Flame of Life (bonus human)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class--
Climb......................0....+2....-2*...+0
Heal.......................4....+1..........+5
Hide.......................4....+2....-2*...+4
Jump.......................0....+2....-2*...+0
Knowledge
    nature.................2....+1..........+3
Listen.....................4....+1..........+5 (+7 vs. humans)
Move Silently..............4....+2....-2*...+4
Spot.......................4....+1..........+5 (+7 vs. humans)
Survival...................4....+1..........+5 (+7 vs. humans)
Swim.......................0....+2....-4*...-2

--Cross Class--
Balance....................0....+2....-2*...+0
Bluff......................0....+1..........+1 (+3 vs. humans)
Escape Artist
Knowledge
    religion...............1....+1..........+2
Sense Motive...............0....+1..........+1 (+3 vs. humans)

* Armor Check penalty



[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

Kukri......................8gp....2lb
Heavy Pick.................8gp....6lb
Sling.......................--....--
Sling Bullets (10).........1sp....5lb
Chain shirt..............100gp...25lb
Backpack...................2gp....2lb
Block and tackle...........5gp....5lb
Caltrops...................1gp....2lb
Fishhook...................1sp....--
Fishing net................4gp....5lb
Flint and steel............1gp....--
Belt pouch.................1gp..1/2lb
Rations x2.................1gp....2lb
Signal whistle.............8sp....--
Waterskin..................1gp....4lb
Holy water (flask)........25gp....1lb
Sunrod x3..................6gp....3lb
Explorer's Outfit..........--.....--
Potion CLW................50gp..1/10lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]62.6lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 26gp 


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                66   133   200   400  1000

[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 240lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark Tan
```

[sblock=Eyes in the Back of your Head]_Complete Warrior, p. 98_. Prereq Wis 13, BAB +1. Attackers who are flanking you do not receive a +2 attack bonus. You still are considered Flanked, so you can still be Sneak Attacked. This ability does not apply if you are Flat-Footed or deprived of your Dex.[/sblock]

[sblock=Unquenchable Flame of Life]_Libris Mortis p. 31_. +2 bonus on saving throws vs. the Extraordinary and Supernatural abilities of Undead. If you have Undead as a Favored Enemy, your saving throw bonus is instead equal to your Favored Enemy bonus.[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]Titus, like most of his fellows, looks very slapdash and wild. Both his nose and his ears have hoops pierced into them. His hair is short but messy from cutting it himself, his face perpetually covered in thick stubble he never quite shaves. His armor looks like something he found (it is), and his weapons oddly random, especially the large pick he bears. His height and thick muscle make him look older than he is, so where his fellows would be "wild children," he looks much more the wild man.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Titus was born during hard times for Salienne, which was in the initial foothold region of the demonic cult invasion, and had only just shrugged that off. Titus was the first birth free of demonic / undead tyrrany, and he and the other children born since have all undergone intensive training programs instituted by the town elders to fight off any such force if they ever come back.

The problem is, there's been no one to fight except training dummies and each other, and as the children grew into their more aggressive teen years, the town's defenders became one of its biggest problems. They co-opted their parents tools for their weapons (Titus' father finds working much more difficult since he's lost his pick), tied up the local blacksmith in working their armor and fashioning other weapons that caught their fancy. They organized skirmish exercises, fake invasions, geurrilla ambushes, seiges, and in general have turned the town into a mock war zone. There is no invading force, but for all the disruption and damage the young warriors do, there might as well be.

Finally the town had enough, and demanded that its youth settle down, nice and proper like, or leave town. Most of the children did just that. Titus, disgruntled by how easily they all gave in, and still possessed of the idea that he was destined to battle invading hordes of one kind or another, stomped off in a huff, out into the world.[/sblock][/sblock]

Okay, I used the "roll stats" feature not realizing I couldn't add that 7th roll, so here are the first 6: 14, 15, 11, 12, 12, 13 and here's the seventh: 13. Dropped the 11, obviously. If you need to check up on me, you can search the recent rolls on the name "Titus Farrab." Sorry about that.

On favored enemy: While I realize Titus has been trained to fight off demon-cults that use undead, the fact is all his training's actually been in fighting people _pretending to be_ undead, so I picked humans as the favored enemy, reflecting the demon / undead training elsewhere (languages, know: religion, and the feats).

Feats: There's a compilation I look at online ( PDF here ) since I don't own any books. I got book names and page numbers (as well as descriptions) from there. Eyes in the Back of your Head seemed to make sense for training against undead hordes (and crowds of kids, for that manner), and Unquenchable Flame of Life was another of those "I am prepared for the undead invasion!" feats. I can swap either or both out with something else, though, if you don't like them.

I had enough money for a CLW potion, but I wasn't sure if you'd allow them. I'll just swap that out with a Healer's kit (same price, not much more weight) if you decide against that.

I think that covers it. If there was a specific area / town first hit by the cult invasion, I can plunk that in my background, too.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> <grin> Yeah, just 'borrowing' Boddynock's character outline code to save reinventing the wheel.  Got as far as skills, but nearly 2am over here, so I'll complete him tomorrow.
> 
> Aiming for spiked chain trip specialist (and maybe disarm at later date), but will have to rely on quarterstaff for the meantime as max gold for monk won't even cover for a chain! (and not that he can qualify for one until 3rd level anyway because of the +1 BAB requirement for EWP feat).



Hah!  I "borrowed" the format from another character of mine, who *is* a monk, and hankers to be a specialist in spiked chain (see Brother Eusebius in my sig). Small world.  

'Nock


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Hah!  I "borrowed" the format from another character of mine, who *is* a monk, and hankers to be a specialist in spiked chain (see Brother Eusebius in my sig). Small world.



Small world indeed!  I think a Monk wielding a spiked chain has obvious style synergies, even if not a powergamer's first choice.  With the multiple stat dependence, I still couldn't find enough Int to qualify for Combat Expertise.  That was until I found the 'martial art combat styles' on the SRD, where one style grants Cbt Expertise as the bonus 1st level feat and Improved Trip at 2nd level.  Alas, without the 13 Int, no Improved Disarm for me


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2005)

Mind you, spiked chain is a less than optimal choice for Br E - he has a vendetta against undead, and piercing weapons are not the most effective way to go vs the life-challenged.  

And now back to your advertised viewing!


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Oops - should that be in a spoiler block?



The only reason I sblocked mine was because there's some fairly private character only information in it.  RA and I have been exchanging e-mails.  Obviously, it's going to be out there in public eventualy, but still Sblocked.  as with any sblock, it's simply asked that you respect the privacy, or don't use what's in it if you choose not to.

I'm generaly one that doesn't like to hide backgrounds and such, because I put a lot of work in them and hope others can enjoy the reading, but it just made too much sense for this character.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Feats: There's a compilation I look at online ( PDF here ) since I don't own any books.



Interesting, but the very first feat listed they have described completely wrong, so I wouldn't trust it completely


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Mind you, spiked chain is a less than optimal choice for Br E - he has a vendetta against undead, and piercing weapons are not the most effective way to go vs the life-challenged.



Hah! Just found a weapon in Oriental Adventures that would meet your needs (actually, there are a couple) as they still have reach, +2 to disarm, and can be used to trip:

chain 1d6 bludgeoning - okay, so it averages 1.5 hit points less damage than a spiked chain, but also only 5gps... so I can afford that!  But still can't take EWP due to crappy BAB   

kawanaga (1d3 slashing or bludgeoning) - and a one-handed weapon to boot

kusari-gama - 1d6 slashing or 1d4 bludgeoning


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 17, 2005)

*Brother Richard Asking If Warmage Is Good*

I told you about the warmage idea, but I could easily think of something else.  Should I expand on my warmage idea or should I think of something else?


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2005)

The third draft of Kelloran's character profile is up (under the original post).

When I've finished fiddling I'll post it again.

'Nock


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Thanks, Eluvan.
> 
> I have updated my character to reflect my newfound wealth (I thought it was something like 150...).  So now I have chain mail!  Woo hoo!
> 
> Still no strength-bonus bow, though.  So I switched from shortbow to javelins.  I only get 5 shots, but Tyren's mostly a melee guy anyhow.  And now instead of 1d6 he does 1d6+4.  Much better.



 Ah, yes--that's much better damage.  Of course, javelin range is fairly short, so hopefully they aren't flying, or if they are, he could probably borrow a ranged weapon from someone else (those pesky casters usually buy one, but they don't know one end of a crossbow from the other )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> sblocked for page length
> 
> [sblock]You mentioned an alternate prime as a possible source for the viking-type.  This got me thinking, I'm not entirely sure what your cosmology is but, as opposed to an alternate prime how about simply an alternate plane.  An elven viking-type from Alfheim would fit the bill.  It would probably look like this:
> 
> ...



 Hmm...that could work.  My only concern is that +2 Dex -2 Cha is not really balanced (I know Dwarves get +2 Con -2 Cha, but they shouldn't, and Dex is arguably the most useful stat out there, though you can make do without it).  In theory, we'd need to knock out two mental stats, like Shifter, to balance out a Dex raise with no physical penalty, but maybe if it was a -2 Int or Wis, I think it would still be okay (like a Wild Elf)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Love to play another Magister, probably elven.  But if you are not wanting AE casters (whom I feel are more balanced that Wizards) then its a dwarven warmain for me.  Can you tell us anything more about the dwarven lands?



 I actually agree with you that AE casters are more balanced overall.  The main concern is that they are more powerful in some areas than Wizards and weaker in others, which in a self-contained world is perfectly fine, and they are balanced quite well (this is also true if you replace all casters with AE casters), but is very problematic when you allow them to cross-pollinate with Wizards because this allows the Magister to add on the new things they do better than Wizards while the Wizards back them up by casting the things they do better than Magisters, causing all sorts of trouble (just a random example off the top of my head, and not the biggest one--the Magister uses his Greater Ability Boost spell to give the party a long-lasting larger-than-+6 bonus to their highest stats, and the Wizard fills in with their animal buffs as needed).

Lessee, Dwarves--the two distinct groups among the local dwarves are those who choose to live on the surface, often in human kingdoms, and those who live in Dvarnhold, their kingdom under the mountain.  The surface-dwelling dwarves are staunch allies to their human neighbours and respected smiths and warriors, though some are turned away by their gruff nature.  The dwarves under the mountain are strong traditionalists engaged in a longstanding war with the drow for their territory, one that neither side is winning decisively, although the nod goes to the dwarves for the moment, as they have managed to push the drow away from their interests except for minor incursions and the occasional battle.  The drow, for their part, put the spin on it that they simply aren't interested anymore.  Dwarven love of axes and good ale is legendary, and for leisure they sometimes engage in 'ground-splitting' contests, where they descend upon the ground from above with an axe-attack and see who can cause the mightiest blow.  Dwarves worship the dwarf pantheon, with Moradin, Clangeddin, and all the rest of the dwarven gang.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

jkason--Salienne, that town to north of the capital, was hit early from the cult's hidden fortress in the country's north.  They now also have a noted monastery where monks, paladins, and good-aligned ascetics across faiths train, considering it to be a holy site.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Brother Richard said:
			
		

> I told you about the warmage idea, but I could easily think of something else.  Should I expand on my warmage idea or should I think of something else?



 Sure, go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> The third draft of Kelloran's character profile is up (under the original post).
> 
> When I've finished fiddling I'll post it again.
> 
> 'Nock



 Okay, cool.  Thanks


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 17, 2005)

*Julian Hemlock*

I've decided on an elven bard as my submission.  I am considering changing him to a half elf to give him more class flexibility.  Currently, I see him aspiring to Arcane Archer.  It's possible the half elf might fit his background better as well.  

I see him as a diplomat, or ex-diplomat.  Would there be an elven nation that would have diplomats in Sundaria?  Or would a Sundarian diplomat be an elf (or halfelf?)?  Would being an active diplomat make participating in the adventure a problem?  Could he be assigned to be involved by his superiors?  He would take speak language ranks in the languages he would be dealing in.  These might include other human languages.  Do you have any suggestions here?  Any other feedback welcome as well.


non-confidential Stats: [sblock]


```
[B]Name:[/B]Julian Hemlock  
[B]Class:[/B] Bard 160 gp
[B]Race:[/B] High Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1      [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  

Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Long bow                  +3     1d8       20x3   100'
Long sword                +2     1d8+3     19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, elven, Sylvan, Dwarven, Gnome, Halfilng, orc, 

goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bardic music, bardic knowledge, countersong, 

fascinate, inspire courage +1

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                         2    +3             +5
Bluff                           4    +1             +5
Diplomacy                       2    +1             +3
Gather Information              2    +1       -     +3
Hide                            2    +3       -     +5
Knowledge (Geography)           1    +2             +3
Knowledge (History)             4    +2             +6
Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty)  4    +2             +6
Listen                          1    +1       +2    +4
Perform (sing)                  4    +1             +5
Sense Motive                    4    +1             +5
Speak Languages(4)              4    NA


[B]Equipment:               Cost(gp)  Weight(lbs)[/B]
Studded Leather          25       20
Long Bow                 75        3
20 arrows in quiver       1        3
Long sword               15        4
backpack                  2        2
waterskin                 1        4 
signal whistle             .8      0
3 days rations            1.5      3
empty sack                 .5      .1
50 feet silk rope        10        5 

[B]Total Weight:[/B]44.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 28gp 6sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[b]Spells known[/b] (2 spells/day) Dancing Lights, message, Know Direction, Flare

[B]Age:[/B] 125
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Wavy dark brown, down to his shoulders
[B]Skin:[/B] light brown, smooth and clear
```



*Appearance:* Julian smiles easily.  He has a job to do, sure, but 

what's the hurry?  He likes to talk and ask questions.  His calm, open 

demeanor, as well as his hansome face, make most people willing to 

answer.  He always wears his sword, and takes up his armor and bow 

whenever he expects danger.

*Background:* As the son of Aramil Amakiir Hemlock, Julian was grew up as a 

diplomat.  He had accompanied his father for decades in his diplomatic 

posts for Sil'derr'an, ever since his mother died in an unfortutate 

accident when Julian was still a child.

Julian had proved an able learner, picking up languages quickly, and 

acquainting himself with the customs of different lands.  He did not 

neglect his training in the bow and blade, either.  For the last 30 

years, his father has been the ambassador to Sundaria.  Julian came of 

age during this time, and has taken a job as one of his fathers clerks. 

 His father is an exacting man, but also a patient one.  He evidently 

feels allowing Julian free time to explore the lands and pursue his own 

interests, as long as they in some way further the interests of 

Sil'derr'an, is acceptable.  As the youngest son, Julian has always 

been given more freedom and forgiveness than his older siblings.

Julian has taken particular interst in demonic uprising that occured 

soon after he arrived in Sundaria. It was a scary time, but also a 

heady one.  His father had been active in recruiting help for the 

kingdom, and was acquainted with the elven wizard who was so key in 

defeating the cult.  Julian has taken it upon himself to research this 

cult more closely, in order to prevent other such uprisings in the 

future.  This is a long term project, and just the sort of thing his 

father is willing to let him do.

Julian is a gifted singer by human standards, though he hasn't 

practiced much.  He is naturally gifted with the beautiful elven voice 

that inspires his friends.  His spells, minor things, also seem to come 

naturally.  His archery is serious business, though, and he practices 

daily.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I've decided on an elven bard as my submission.  I am considering changing him to a half elf to give him more class flexibility.  Currently, I see him aspiring to Arcane Archer.  It's possible the half elf might fit his background better as well.
> 
> I see him as a diplomat, or ex-diplomat.  Would there be an elven nation that would have diplomats in Sundaria?  Or would a Sundarian diplomat be an elf (or halfelf?)?  Would being an active diplomat make participating in the adventure a problem?  Could he be assigned to be involved by his superiors?  He would take speak language ranks in the languages he would be dealing in.  These might include other human languages.  Do you have any suggestions here?  Any other feedback welcome as well.
> 
> ...



 Okay, let's see:  Sil'derr'an has diplomats in Sundaria, and there is a small temple to the elven pantheon in the capital city for the visiting elves and the few who live in human lands.  It is quite possible that a Sundarian diplomat would be a half-elf, though an elf would certainly be more unusual.  Being an active diplomat would not be a problem so long as his active duty is loose enough that he wouldn't be upset going off on an adventure in the midst, and it would be particularly useful for him to have his own authority to pursue goals that he considers to be important, since while the threat is something everyone can agree on, it often takes nobles and diplomatic authorities a long time to agree that a threat exists, unfortunately.  As for languages, I've gone crazy with lots of languages in my Spelljamming setting, and eveeryone is always running off to learn more thanks to my not giving a Common tongue  but here, although there are indeed regional dialects and tongues among humans and racial dialects as well, the normal rule of automatic acquisition of Common makes Diplomacy much easier.  However, later in the game there might be encounters with unknown languages where the ability to assign languages easily and for a low cost will serve you well 

Looks like an interesting character concept--I have both heard and seen that bardic archers were more successful than melee bards, but I've actually never thought of using Bard to qualify for Arcane Archer before.  Elf is a good choice as well, since it gives you the Longbow


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2005)

Note to Rystil:

Haven't forgotten about this game.  Today was busy - entertained about a dozen people this evening for a few hours ... then had to take care of the games I DM first.  Those always come first when I get online.  But now I am on - checking up on things, and am going offline to type up my character history.  When I get that all done ... I think that I'll be able to post a full character sheet and background - for your approval, of course.

And ... just a rant here ... anyone ever notice that druids who don't take the wolf animal companion really can get hosed in the combat thingy?   I plan on not taking the wolf - as you probably guessed.  My character's badger is really only good after it gets hit and rages!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Note to Rystil:
> 
> Haven't forgotten about this game.  Today was busy - entertained about a dozen people this evening for a few hours ... then had to take care of the games I DM first.  Those always come first when I get online.  But now I am on - checking up on things, and am going offline to type up my character history.  When I get that all done ... I think that I'll be able to post a full character sheet and background - for your approval, of course.
> 
> And ... just a rant here ... anyone ever notice that druids who don't take the wolf animal companion really can get hosed in the combat thingy?   I plan on not taking the wolf - as you probably guessed.  My character's badger is really only good after it gets hit and rages!



 I usually take a young bear instead of a Wolf, if I can.  That way, I can keep it longer as it grows up


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 17, 2005)

I edited Julian to add spells, description and background.  I may edit a bit more, and I'm still open to feedback from anyone, but I'm mostly done.  Hope it all works out and he gets into a game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I edited Julian to add spells, description and background.  I may edit a bit more, and I'm still open to feedback from anyone, but I'm mostly done.  Hope it all works out and he gets into a game.



 Cool, looks like a nice background that incorporates the elements you wanted while still leaving him in an excellent position to adventure


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2005)

RA,

On rereading the description of the world on page 1 of this thread, I see that Thuldyria is a city where "knowledge is the currency". That would appeal to Kelloran, so I would assume that he'll want to head that way at some stage - what better place to set up for research, after all? Does that seem a reasonable goal?

Given that our characters are most likely native Sundarians, what languages is Kel likely to have heard in the inn where he worked? I'm assuming that it's by listening in and asking questions of the visitors that he's picked up his bonus languages.

I also imagine him as illiterate - not through choice but through circumstance - so one of the roleplay aspects will be finding someone to teach him to read. Does that fit with your world?

Alternatively, I can have him learn the basics from a traveller who stays at the inn. After that, of course, he has to duck out at odd times to improve his skills at one of the local temples ... and keep out of Zaltan's way if the inkeeper notices his absences.

'Nock


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

> Given that our characters are most likely native Sundarians, what languages is Kel likely to have heard in the inn where he worked? I'm assuming that it's by listening in and asking questions of the visitors that he's picked up his bonus languages.




He is most likely to have heard mainly Common, although Dwarven is the next most common, since Halflings are loath to share their language with others, and Elven might have come up a bit.  The Gnome language is extremely unlikely to have come up in a tavern--you'd probably have to be a trader or diplomat to have a good chance to deal with the gnomes at all. 



> I also imagine him as illiterate - not through choice but through circumstance - so one of the roleplay aspects will be finding someone to teach him to read. Does that fit with your world?




That definitely works for a character with Kel's background--perhaps he's always wanted to learn read ever since he was an impressive-looking Wizard come to the inn, and he might have picked up Draconic or something else exotic and Wizardly there too 



> On rereading the description of the world on page 1 of this thread, I see that Thuldyria is a city where "knowledge is the currency". That would appeal to Kelloran, so I would assume that he'll want to head that way at some stage - what better place to set up for research, after all? Does that seem a reasonable goal?




Absolutely--Travel to Thuldyria became necessary for the characters in my face-to-face game to gain access to ancient knowledge, so this may well be a dream that can come true for Kel


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2005)

Well then, Kelloran speaks the following languages:
Common, Dwarven, Elven & Draconic.

He is illiterate but understands the power of the written word and desperately wants to learn to read. He has some coin in hand - and will hold onto as much of it as he can to pay for lessons, if necessary.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Absolutely--Travel to Thuldyria became necessary for the characters in my face-to-face game to gain access to ancient knowledge, so this may well be a dream that can come true for Kel



Oh, cool!


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> And ... just a rant here ... anyone ever notice that druids who don't take the wolf animal companion really can get hosed in the combat thingy?   I plan on not taking the wolf - as you probably guessed.  My character's badger is really only good after it gets hit and rages!



Riding Dogs are good, particularly war trained ones, which is reasonable for an animal companion to be.

Puddles has served Vasha well (Yes, that's the dog's name)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Well then, Kelloran speaks the following languages:
> Common, Dwarven, Elven & Draconic.
> 
> He is illiterate but understands the power of the written word and desperately wants to learn to read. He has some coin in hand - and will hold onto as much of it as he can to pay for lessons, if necessary.
> ...



 Sounds good


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2005)

What would starting gold for a first level troll?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> What would starting gold for a first level troll?



 Good question!  I'd say as per Barbarian, so 160 gold.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kelloran - human male rogue 1 - final draft*

[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[b]Name:[/b] Kelloran
[b]Class:[/b] Rogue
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] Chaotic Good (currently CN)
[b]Deity:[/b] Oghma
    
[b]Str:[/b] 12 +1 	 [b]Level:[/b] 1[b]		  XP:[/b] nil
[b]Dex:[/b] 16 +3 [b]	 BAB:[/b] +0		  [b]HP:[/b] 7 (1d6+1)
[b]Con:[/b] 13 +1 	 [b]Grapple:[/b] +1[b]		  Dmg Red:[/b] nil
[b]Int:[/b] 16 +3 [b]	 Speed:[/b] 30'		  [b]Spell Res:[/b] nil
[b]Wis:[/b] 14 +2 [b]	 Init:[/b] +7[b]		  Spell Save:[/b] n/a
[b]Cha:[/b] 13 +1 	 [b]ACP:[/b] -0[b]		  Spell Fail:[/b] 10%
    
[b]          Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]	  10	 +2	 +0     +3    +0     +0	   +0	  15
[b]Touch:[/b] 13[b]	 Flatfooted:[/b] 12
    
		[b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]		0      +1	  +1
[b]Ref:[/b]		2      +3	  +5
[b]Will:[/b]		0      +2         +2
    
[b]Weapon          Attack Damage      Critical[/b]
Dagger (melee)  +1     1d4+1       19-20/x2
Sap             +1     1d6+1 (sub) x2

Crossbow, hand  +3     1d4         19-20/x2
Dagger (thrown) +3     1d4+1       19-20/x2
    
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Draconic, Dwarven & Elven (spoken only - currently illiterate)
    
[b]Abilities:[/b] Favored class: any; Rogue weapon & armour proficiencies; Sneak attack (+1d6); Trapfinding.
    
[b]Feats:[/b] Dodge; Improved Initiative.
    
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 48	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills	               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Disable Device         2      +3         +5
Escape Artist          4      +3         +7
Gather Information     2      +1         +3
Handle Animal          2      +1         +3
Hide                   4      +3         +7
Knowledge(Local)       4      +3         +7
Listen                 4      +2         +6
Move Silently          4      +3         +7
Open Lock              4      +3         +7
Profession(Inkeeper)   1      +2         +3
Search                 3      +3         +6
Sleight of Hand        4      +3         +7
Spot                   4      +2         +6
Tumble                 4      +3         +7
    
[b]Equipment:			    Cost      Weight[/b]
Armour, leather                      10.0gp   15.00lb
Backpack                              2.0gp    2.00lb
Blanket, winter                       0.5gp    3.00lb
Bolts, crossbow, 10 (x2)              2.0gp    2.00lb
Crossbow, hand                      100.0gp    2.00lb
Dagger (x2)                           4.0gp    2.00lb
Flint & steel                         1.0gp    0.00lb
Lantern, hooded                       7.0gp    2.00lb
Oil, (1-pint flask)                   0.1gp    1.00lb
Rations, trail (per day) (x4)         2.0gp    4.00lb
Rope, silk (50 ft)                   10.0gp    5.00lb
Sap                                   1.0gp    2.00lb
Tools, thieves'                      30.0gp    1.00lb

[B]Coins:[/B]
Gold pieces (x30)                    30.0gp    0.60lb
Silver pieces (x4)                    0.4gp    0.08lb
[B]Total:[/B]                              200.0gp   41.68lb
    
			 [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]		 43    44-86 87-130 130   650
    
[b]Age:[/b] 16
[b]Height:[/b] 5'4"
[b]Weight:[/b] 138lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] blue
[b]Hair:[/b] black
[b]Skin:[/b] pale
```
*Appearance:* Nervous and wary around others, Kelloran is nevertheless eager to learn, so spends much of his time listening in on conversations at the tables he waits on. His manner is diffident and uncertain but sometimes his excitement at a new concept or a fresh discovery overcomes his caution, and he will launch into a series of questions about the matter at hand. Those who notice him - usually in response to one of his eager questions - see a short, thin young man, with a habit of running his fingers through black hair which is none too clean and tends to gather in spikes. The hair, and the blue eyes in his pale face, give him a vulnerable, surprised look. 

*Background:* Kelloran is an orphan. Taken in by Zaltan the innkeeper while still a toddler, Kelloran's childhood was brutally short. He has spent the last 13 years hiding from Zaltan's rages and dodging Zaltan's blows.

He is slight and undernourished. Continually jumpy, he is adept at keeping his distance both from drunken customers and from his "father", as Zaltan likes to call himself. Having worked mainly in the stables - although he is expected to help out wherever there is need - Kelloran has some small skill with horses and mules.

He aspires to higher things, though. He doesn't yet know what they are, but for the last few years he has been gathering funds for his escape from The Orc's Armpit. Listening to the conversations of adventurers, he has learned that one needs weapons and armour to survive on the road. He has acquired some battered, second-hand leather armour and a pair of scratched and worn daggers. Still, the armour is as clean as he can make it, and the daggers have razor-sharp edges.

Kelloran's greatest treasure, however, is a hand crossbow which he "lifted" from the pack of a guest at the inn. This fellow, who had a rather unsavoury appearance, had riled a barbarian in his cups. It was a mistake! Kelloran saw the fool hit the floor - in several pieces - and raced straight up to his room to see what he could claim. The lock was no problem - he'd had plenty of experience opening doors already - but he had to beat a hasty retreat out the window and down the drainpipe, the crossbow tucked in his shirt. He hadn't expected Zaltan to be quite as quick but the same idea that he'd had - that there might be rich pickings - lent wings to that fat bastard's feet.

Still, it was definitely worth the risk. Kelloran gloated over *his* crossbow whenever he was certain he wouldn't be disturbed - and he practised incessantly (or at least as often as he could find a moment to spare for it.)

Now there just remained the waiting - until the right moment for freedom arrived.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lessee, Dwarves--the two distinct groups among the local dwarves are those who choose to live on the surface, often in human kingdoms, and those who live in Dvarnhold, their kingdom under the mountain.  The surface-dwelling dwarves are staunch allies to their human neighbours and respected smiths and warriors, though some are turned away by their gruff nature.  The dwarves under the mountain are strong traditionalists engaged in a longstanding war with the drow for their territory, one that neither side is winning decisively, although the nod goes to the dwarves for the moment, as they have managed to push the drow away from their interests except for minor incursions and the occasional battle.  The drow, for their part, put the spin on it that they simply aren't interested anymore.  Dwarven love of axes and good ale is legendary, and for leisure they sometimes engage in 'ground-splitting' contests, where they descend upon the ground from above with an axe-attack and see who can cause the mightiest blow.  Dwarves worship the dwarf pantheon, with Moradin, Clangeddin, and all the rest of the dwarven gang.




I'll work on a dwarf from Dvarnhold.

[sblock=Rystil]One of an elite group of trained soldiers in the war against the drow, Magorrym Vormundrak has been exiled from the kingdom under the mountain for crimes against the people.  He wanders the lands above ground looking for redemption in foreign eyes.  A nasty drunk, he has sworn off the heavy dwarven ales but things are getting desparate again and he may turn to his solace in a pint.  When at peace he is quite the artist, creating wonderfully detailed rune carvings.  Though he has no love of violence when sober, he knows that he is good at it.  Perhaps making a mark as a hero and adventurer will help bring him around.  He'll start off LE, but move towards LN and hopefully in the end LG provided things don't slide any further. 24hps at 1st![/sblock]

Are we all going to be starting in the same place, or will there be a period of sblocked prelude?  Sorry if it has come up already, but with 8 pages in 3 days I might have missed a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I'll work on a dwarf from Dvarnhold.
> 
> [sblock=Rystil]One of an elite group of trained soldiers in the war against the drow, Magorrym Vormundrak has been exiled from the kingdom under the mountain for crimes against the people.  He wanders the lands above ground looking for redemption in foreign eyes.  A nasty drunk, he has sworn off the heavy dwarven ales but things are getting desparate again and he may turn to his solace in a pint.  When at peace he is quite the artist, creating wonderfully detailed rune carvings.  Though he has no love of violence when sober, he knows that he is good at it.  Perhaps making a mark as a hero and adventurer will help bring him around.  He'll start off LE, but move towards LN and hopefully in the end LG provided things don't slide any further. 24hps at 1st![/sblock]
> 
> Are we all going to be starting in the same place, or will there be a period of sblocked prelude?  Sorry if it has come up already, but with 8 pages in 3 days I might have missed a bit.



 Background stuff--cool, that looks interesting and it makes it easy to tie him in   Also, wow on the HP!  That's like 6 Wizards-worth   It's that double-Con thing warmains get at level 1, right? 

As for Preludes--I'm planning on not having a Prelude, but there will probably be a brief period of SBLOCKed posting like in Viridian Plague (if you don't think it's brief, see my other games  ).  Last time I ran this, I actually managed to get all but one of the players to meet in a tavern, so it worked out well with little pre-meeting build-up, so we'll see if I can do it again


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Background stuff--cool, that looks interesting and it makes it easy to tie him in   Also, wow on the HP!  That's like 6 Wizards-worth   It's that double-Con thing warmains get at level 1, right?
> 
> As for Preludes--I'm planning on not having a Prelude, but there will probably be a brief period of SBLOCKed posting like in Viridian Plague (if you don't think it's brief, see my other games  ).  Last time I ran this, I actually managed to get all but one of the players to meet in a tavern, so it worked out well with little pre-meeting build-up, so we'll see if I can do it again



No, no VP is definitely brief, it only took 2 RL days to get most people together.  I tried looking at one of your earlier games and it was many many pages of sblocks.

Yeah Sturdy = 2*con bonus on top of the regular 1d12+con you get for being a warmain.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...that could work.  My only concern is that +2 Dex -2 Cha is not really balanced (I know Dwarves get +2 Con -2 Cha, but they shouldn't, and Dex is arguably the most useful stat out there, though you can make do without it).  In theory, we'd need to knock out two mental stats, like Shifter, to balance out a Dex raise with no physical penalty, but maybe if it was a -2 Int or Wis, I think it would still be okay (like a Wild Elf)




I only kept the Dex as a holdover from standard elf, I arrived upon Cha penalty because:
The elf is from a warrior culture where hefting an axe is highly important.
Only the physically tough survived exposure to the environs.
The vikings valued cleverness and reasoning as much as skill with the bow and sword hence a lack of either probably would of gotten the kid left in the snow or used on the initial wave against a heavily defended stronghold.

I believe dropping the Ability adjusts would be the best alternative.  On the other hand we could make the adjusts +2 Str, +2 Dex and add bonus skill points to make it worth +1 adjust.
What do you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> No, no VP is definitely brief, it only took 2 RL days to get most people together.  I tried looking at one of your earlier games and it was many many pages of sblocks.
> 
> Yeah Sturdy = 2*con bonus on top of the regular 1d12+con you get for being a warmain.



 Did they change that in AE?  Because my AE book is away, but my AU book says under Sturdy "She adds double her Constitution modifier *(rather than just her Constitution modifier)*" which seems to me that you should only be increasing 12+con to 12+2*con instead of 12+3*con.  At least that's the way we've always played it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> I only kept the Dex as a holdover from standard elf, I arrived upon Cha penalty because:
> The elf is from a warrior culture where hefting an axe is highly important.
> Only the physically tough survived exposure to the environs.
> The vikings valued cleverness and reasoning as much as skill with the bow and sword hence a lack of either probably would of gotten the kid left in the snow or used on the initial wave against a heavily defended stronghold.
> ...



 When you say 'make it worth the +1 adjust' do you mean Level Adjustment?  If so, I'm willing to work out giving them a little bit more even for a Level Adjustment (although what you'd do is start out with a level in your class ans some racial abilities and then take level 2 as the LA level and get all the others).  Otherwise, having no stat mods is cool too


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2005)

AE said:
			
		

> Sturdy [General]
> You are particularly hardy and tough.
> Benefit: For the level when the character takes this feat, she
> adds double her Constitution bonus to her hit point total. This
> ...




There's cut and pasted from the AE book.  The AU one was kind of vague and caused many questions on the boards.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm thinking no ability adjustments, a matter of personal preference.

The updated version would then be:
[sblock]"Viking" Elf
Humanoid (Extraplanar, Elf)
No ability adjustments. 
Medium size. 
An elf’s base land speed is 30 feet. 
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light vision. 
Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, battleaxe, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
+2 racial bonus to Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan. 
Favored Class: Ranger 

Changes in Green
[/sblock]

I think I may include these in my campaign world.  Norse Elves and Saxon Orcs


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There's cut and pasted from the AE book.  The AU one was kind of vague and caused many questions on the boards.



 Oh, neat.  It does indeed add double--which means it has been changed from the AU one


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> I'm thinking no ability adjustments, a matter of personal preference.
> 
> The updated version would then be:
> [sblock]"Viking" Elf
> ...



 Cool, works for me.  Ah, yes, Saxons.  Brings back fond memories of my face-to-face running of my Post-Arthurian campaign.  Lots of Saxons


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

It would explain why the Vikings are always raiding England later on.  Now its no longer different religions, its actively opposed religions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> It would explain why the Vikings are always raiding England later on.  Now its no longer different religions, its actively opposed religions.



 Ethelred the Unready the Eye of Gruumsh


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lots of Saxons



Careful, this is a public board, what would Eric's Grandma say?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Careful, this is a public board, what would Eric's Grandma say?



 Come on.  At least it isn't as dirty as your slutty (by board censor standards) noble who was always cocking her head


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Last time I ran this, I actually managed to get all but one of the players to meet in a tavern, so it worked out well with little pre-meeting build-up, so we'll see if I can do it again



Hey, great! I know an inn where they can meet.  

Of course, it is a bit of a dive.  

Yeah - perfect for intrepid adventurers!  

[TITLE][SMALLCAPS]The Orc's Armpit - where the drinks are strong but the pong is stronger[/SMALLCAPS][/TITLE]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Hey, great! I know an inn where they can meet.
> 
> Of course, it is a bit of a dive.
> 
> ...



 Yup, I was thinking of that a bit myself


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2005)

RA, do you have Transcendence?  I am looking around for a feat tree to shoot for and there is one in there that I'd like to try.  If you dont have it but are open, can I email it to you?

Edit: email sent anyways.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> RA, do you have Transcendence?  I am looking around for a feat tree to shoot for and there is one in there that I'd like to try.  If you dont have it but are open, can I email it to you?
> 
> Edit: email sent anyways.



 I may get access to Transcendence during the holidays (I would say more, but my little brother recently started reading the boards ), so we'll see what happens--responded to the e-mail though, looks like a good feat--I'm thinking it would be really good with a Dwarven Defender too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Announcement:  As of this point, if you haven't posted in this thread at least once declaring interest, I will not accept your character (with one exception--if you posted in my poll thread but have a good excuse, you're okay.  It's in the holiday spirit, right?)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2005)

Figures that I get the honor of posting after that post above.   

Hope all the formatting works.  If not, I'll be editing it.

Character Sheet:
[Sblock]

```
Name: [B]Rhaka Silver Born[/B]
Class: Fey Druid
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: NG
Deity: Nature

Age: 22
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 105lb
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: White with Silver Highlights
Skin: Pale/Pink

[B]STR[/B]: 9  -1    [B]Level[/B]: 1        [B]XP[/B]: 0/1,000
[B]DEX[/B]: 16 +3    [B]BAB[/B]: +0         [B]HP[/B]: 8 (1d8+0)
[B]CON[/B]: 11 +0    [B]Grapple[/B]: -1     [B]Dmg Red[/B]: XX/XXXX
[B]INT[/B]: 9  -1    [B]Speed[/B]: 30'      [B]Spell Res[/B]: XX
[B]WIS[/B]: 16 +3    [B]Init[/B]: +3        [B]Spell Save[/B]: +X
[B]CHA[/B]: 17 +3    [B]ACP[/B]: -0         [B]Spell Fail[/B]: XX%

                   [B][U]Total[/U]  [U]Base[/U]  [U]Exalted[/U]  [U]Deflection[/U]  [U]Dex[/U]  [U]Size[/U]  [U]Natural[/U]  [U]Misc[/U] [/B]
AC:                 [B]17[/B]     10     +4         +0       +3   +0     +0      +0
 Touch:             [B]13[/B]
 Flatfooted:        [B]14[/B]

[B]Saves[/B]:                  [U][B]Total[/B][/U]  [U][B]Base[/B][/U]  [U][B]Mod[/B][/U]  [U][B]Misc[/B][/U]
Fort:                     2*    2     +0   +0
Ref:                      3*    0     +3   +0
Will:                     5*    2     +3   +0
*NOTE: +1 to all saves vs. spells and spell like effects

[B][U]Weapon[/U][/B]             [B][U]Attack[/U][/B]  [B][U]Damage[/U][/B]  [B][U]Critical[/U][/B]  [B][U]Type[/U][/B]
  Sickle              -1    1d6-1    20x2    Slashing

Languages: Common, Druidic

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Human Racial Abilities:
-Bonus Feat
-Bonus Skill Points
Vow of Poverty
-+4 Exalted Bonus to AC
-Bonus Exalted Feats
Druid:
-Animal Companion(Badger)
-Nature Sense
-Wild Empathy

[B]Feats:[/B]
1: Sacred Vow (+2 Diplomacy, May take Vows)
1H: Vow of Poverty (See Abilities section above)
1V: Nymph’s Kiss (+1 Skill point/Level, +2 bonus to all CHA related checks, +1 to all saves vs spells and spell like effects)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Total  Ranks  Mod  Misc
Bluff                      [B]4[/B]      +0    +3   +1   - (Feat: Nymph’s Kiss)
Diplomacy                 [B]10[/B]      +4    +3   +3   - (Feats: Nymph’s Kiss, Sacred Vow)
Disguise                   [B]4[/B]      +0    +3   +1   - (Feat: Nymph’s Kiss)
Gather Information         [B]4[/B]      +0    +3   +1   - (Feat: Nymph’s Kiss)
Handle Animal              [B]8[/B]      +4    +3   +1   - (Feat: Nymph’s Kiss)
Intimidate                 [B]4[/B]      +0    +3   +1   - (Feat: Nymph’s Kiss)
Knowledge (Nature)         [B]5[/B]      +4    -1   +2   – (Ability: Nature Sense)
Listen                     [B]7[/B]      +4    +3   +0
Perform                    [B]4[/B]      +0    +3   +1   – (Feat: Nymph’s Kiss)
Survival                   [B]9[/B]      +4    +3   +2   – (Ability: Nature Sense)

[U][B]Equipment:[/B][/U]               [U][B]Cost[/B][/U]  [U][B]Weight[/B][/U]
Sickle                    6gp    2lb
Belt Pouch                1gp   .5lb
-Day Trail Ration         5sp    1lb
-Waterskin                1gp    4lb
Total Weight:                  7.5lb

Money: None
                 Lgt  Med  Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:       30   60   90   180   450

[B]Spells Prepared/Day:[/B]
[U]0-Level:[/U] 3
Create Water
Detect Magic
Resistance

[U]1-Level:[/U] 2
Faerie Fire
Goodberry
```
[/Sblock]

Appearance:
[Sblock]
Rhaka is one of those people that at first glance appears stunningly out of place.  She is clearly not normal in appearance, but her differences do not detract from her ability to catch the attention of people that she desires to interact with.  Rhaka enters a room with all the beauty of a white tiger pouncing through several feet of snow and landing on its brown furry prey.

Rhaka stands 5’4” tall and is thin for her height.  At first glance, one might swear she is albino as her skin lacks pigment and her hair is white as snow.  However, upon closer inspection her eyes do not glow with the typical pink of a true albino.  Instead her eyes are a dark brown, hinting at the fact that there might be more behind Rhaka’s looks than a mere physical or genetic explanation.  In the sunlight, her hair glistens with silver highlights – especially on those rare days in which she does not bind her hair in a tight braid.  Left free, her hair is thick and passes just below her shoulder blades.  Upon close examination of her face, even her pale lips take on a silvery hue and her eyebrows are white.

Rhaka is almost always found wearing clothing made out of leather and animal fur.  She has never confided in anyone what kind of animal fur it is, but the fur has a striking resemblance to her badger animal companion.  The clothing is in the form of a shirt with very short sleeves, and pants that pass just below her knees.  She will travel barefoot when allowed, but in civilized lands she has moccasins made out of the same dark brown leather that adorns her body.  The dark brown fur covered leather provides a stark contrast to her very pale skin.  Rhaka carries no shield or bow.  Besides Kinjon, her animal companion, she only travels with a sickle, a belt pouch, a few pieces of food, and a skin to keep her water in.
[/Sblock]

Background:
[Sblock]
“By the gods … what is it?”  These were the first words spoken at Rhaka’s birth.  They were spoken by her natural father.  Those were the only words spoken as her mother cried.  Those were the last words her father ever spoke in her presence.  Of course Rhaka does not remember them.  That was the last time Rhaka’s father laid eyes upon her.  Of course Rhaka does not remember him.

Her mother cried from the pain of childbirth – and for the oddity that was her daughter.  Rhaka’s twin brother – although to see them one could never guess they were twins – was born perfectly normal.  In fact, he was one of the healthiest babies to have been known to be born.  His color was vibrant and full of life.  His skin had a deep complexion that made his father proud.  His lips were big and full, and they have always attracted women to his face – even as a cute and cuddly baby.  But enough about Rhaka’s brother.

As extraordinary as Rhaka’s brother was, Rhaka was pale.  It was almost as if Rhaka’s brother stole all the pigment from Rhaka as she developed inside her mother.  He burst forth with vibrant life while Rhaka perpetually appeared cold, pale, and fragile.  This is why her father never spoke to her.  This is why her father never permitted her mother to see Rhaka once she had found a proper wet nurse.  This is why Rhaka’s father demanded Rhaka be given away to anyone who could put up with such a serious deformity.

Rhaka grew up in the home of her wet nurse.  Of course, once Rhaka was weaned and put onto solid food she immediately took to walking about.  Her adoptive mother cared for her and loved her deeply as she progressed through the stages of life.  To this day, Rhaka’s adoptive mother has never told Rhaka that she is adopted.  She has never told Rhaka that her parents did not keep her.  Rhaka has no need to know such things about her past.  She was always too happy of a child to ruin with such a sad story.

As Rhaka grew, everywhere she went she was noticed.  Rhaka became accustomed to people pointing, staring, or even insulting her.  As a result, it eventually drove her away from living among the major civilized areas.  Her mother, however, needed to be near a town to find work and support herself and Rhaka.  Soon they found themselves living on the outskirts of town, moving from one lord’s estate to the next trying to find any work that could be done.

One day, about the time that Rhaka was eight years old, she begin to wander through the forest.  She was happily chasing the world’s largest grasshopper and having an absolute blast of it all.  The cricket leapt around and seemed to always be just beyond Rhaka’s grasp.  Suddenly Rhaka stopped chasing.  She was hopelessly lost.  She had run so hard and focused so intently on the grasshopper that she had no clue where she had gone!  And to make matters worse, so swore she began to hallucinate!  As she began to cry, the grasshopper turned around and spoke to her!

Of course, this was no ordinary grasshopper.  Although Rhaka didn’t know it at the time, it was Bierri, a Grig.  Rhaka also didn’t realize this at the time, but Bierri had been following Rhaka around her whole life.  Bierri was fascinated by humans and loved the innocence and playfulness that came with youth.  Besides, children always seemed interested in jokes and games.  Bierri explained that he had always wanted a child to call his own.

Over the years, Bierri and Rhaka grow in a quiet friendship.  Rhaka didn’t dare tell her mother about her relationship with the fey – because she knew her mother wouldn’t dare trust Bierri.  But their relationship continued.  As Rhaka grew and became more able to understand the complexities of life, Bierri explained how it was him who cast a spell during her mother’s pregnancy to give Rhaka her unique looks.  Of course Rhaka struggled with this for a long while and it put quite a strain upon their relationship.  However, in the end Rhaka couldn’t blame Bierri.  Sure, her condition set her apart from other children – and any hope of living amidst the townsfolk for that matter – but she had grown to like who she was.  She had grown confident in her looks and her appreciation for nature.  For that appreciation she owed Bierri many thanks.  In the end, Bierri was forgiven by Rhaka.  In the end, however, Bierri knew better than to let Rhaka know the her mother was only an adoptive mother and that somewhere in the world she had a healthy twin.  Bierri knew he was fortunate to be forgiven and needn’t press his luck any further with any unnecessary truth.

Bierri taught Rhaka all she knows about the forest.  In many things, she is wise about life.  She knows about the trees, how to find found, and how to survive.  But her adoptive mother could not educate her well – nor provide formative training.  Bierri could only teach her so much himself.  Thus, Rhaka never learned the subjects of education deeply.  Sure, Rhaka can read, write, and even do simple math.  But information is not her game.  

Bierri taught her about goodness, purity, and beauty.  For the most part, that is what drives Rhaka.  Bierri also taught her about the animals.  For one reason or another, Rhaka has always felt a kinship to those of the weasel kin.  Rhaka loves ferrets, weasels, badgers, and wolverines.  She considers it a great honor to be partnered with one such badger.  Kinjon is loyal to Rhaka, and for the most part listens to her.  Kinjon protects her fiercely, as fiercely as she would protect one of her own young.[/Sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

The Alfar, more or less complete.

[sblock]*Alfar*

Alfar are a subrace of elves hailing from the plane of Alfheim.  While little is known of the plane they call home it is rumored to be a land much like the Prime Material.  The Alfar rule the northern section of their plane and make raids into the warmer lands to the south on great "dragon ships".  The appearance of a Alfar on the Prime material is a rare event and often caused by a magical anomaly of some sort.

*Personality*: Alfar present themselves as a dour people to outsiders, they have a love of combat and strong drink that often proves the better of them.  While within the confines of one of their camps they are somewhat more jovial but always remain on guard, theirs is a harsh land and they have learned many hard lessons.

*Physical Description*: Alfar resemble their Elf cousins in physical appearance but are of much larger build.  They average 5'10" and can get up to 6'6" while weighing up to 250 lbs.

*Relations*: Alfar do not trust other races easily and rarely associate with them if possible.  They best get along with Dokkalfar, their cousins in Alfheim, Dwarves, and some humans.  They have hostile relations with the Orcs of the Prime Material but the Orcs of Alfheim are decidedly less strained in such affairs.

*Alignment*: Alfar tend toward neutral ethical alignments, not leaning heavily toward law or chaos.  While good and evil alignments are not unheard of most Alfar tend not to lean heavily in that regard either, although there are more good than evil Alfar. 

*Religion*: Alfar worship their own pantheon whose head diety is Woden.  They do not worship other dieties almost as a rule, those who do worship others only exist within elven communities of the Prime Material and they are exceedingly rare.

*Language*: Alfar speak a form of Elven, altered over their millenia in Alfheim.  Many also learn the languages of forest creatures, perhaps a carry over from their elven heritage.

*Names*: Alfar names are closer to Orcish names than Elven in that they take the name of their father as a second name, although they do not carry out the geneology as far as the orcs of their realm.

*Adventurers*: Alfar take up adventuring as often as any other race, perhaps more so.  The spread out nature of their holdings on Alfheim and the difficulties involved in getting from one settlement to another causes them to take up adventuring, or at least the training involved, as a matter of survival.

Racial Abilities:
Humanoid (Extraplanar, Elf)
No ability adjustments. 
Medium size. 
An elf’s base land speed is 30 feet. 
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light vision. 
Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, battleaxe, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
+2 racial bonus to Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan. 
Favored Class: Ranger 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting, so she is almost twice a Changeling (the real kind of Changeling and not the Eberron kind--I always hated that Keith Baker used that name for the ones in Eberron, someone who wrote a PDF on fey should know better )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Interesting, so she is almost twice a Changeling (the real kind of Changeling and not the Eberron kind--I always hated that Keith Baker used that name for the ones in Eberron, someone who wrote a PDF on fey should know better )




Almost twice a changeling?  I'm not sure I follow.  Of course, I know naught about changelings or Eberron for that matter.  I am a simple man, really....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Almost twice a changeling?  I'm not sure I follow.  Of course, I know naught about changelings or Eberron for that matter.  I am a simple man, really....



 Not Eberron--a real changeling: 

In European folklore and folk belief, a changeling is the offspring of a fairy, troll, elf or other legendary creature, left secretly in exchange for a human child. The motivation for this conduct stems from the desire to have a human servant, the love of a human child, or from malice. 

The reality behind many changeling legends was often the birth of deformed or retarded children.

According to some legends, it is possible to detect changelings, as they are much wiser than human children.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> According to some legends, it is possible to detect changelings, as they are much wiser than human children.




Some of the legends have them talking from birth, in others they are elder fey creatures who desired the pampering associated with human children.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2005)

Huh.  Well, that certainly fits - almost.  Except that retarded part.  I mean, I know shes not got much brains upstairs ... but ...   

Actually, that's pretty cool.  I had never heard any of that before.  I guess I just got lucky with my stream-of-consciousness background writing!

....


So, how many more character sheets do you have to analyze?  [See ya in the morning for that answer.  I'm goin' ta bed!]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Some of the legends have them talking from birth, in others they are elder fey creatures who desired the pampering associated with human children.



 Yup


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Huh.  Well, that certainly fits - almost.  Except that retarded part.  I mean, I know shes not got much brains upstairs ... but ...
> 
> Actually, that's pretty cool.  I had never heard any of that before.  I guess I just got lucky with my stream-of-consciousness background writing!
> 
> ...



 Well, a lot of people haven't finished characters yet, and that's fine--they have plenty of time.  My post above was just for people who haven't even posted in the thread yet


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

Are you fine with the background info I wrote for the Alfar?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Are you fine with the background info I wrote for the Alfar?



 Yup, seems to make sense to me


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool.  I'll start statting out my character.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay that's everyone I think, unless someone gets in under the Christmas clause.  

Well we currently have 19 applications all up consisting of (sorry if some of these ideas have changed, but I was only looking for submitted characters or new applicants):
Lord Wyrm: human rogue // elf or orc viking-type // killoren totemist // desert nomad
Legildur: human monk (submitted, post #243)
Strahd_Von_Zarovich: goblin warlock
Bront: changeling recaster or rogue (submitted, post #198)
Jolmo: Shan Murkly human paladin of Ilmater (submitted, post #226)
JimAde: Tyren human fighter (submitted, post #243)
Keia: ? psion (telepath)
Shayuri: ranger // barbarian/sorcerer // psion // changeling warlock
Manzanita: Julian Hemlock high elf bard (submitted, post #283)
Nonlethal Force: Rhaka Silver Born human druid (fey) (submitted, post #316)
Eluvan: human or half elf troubadour or rogue or bard // cloistered cleric of Oghma // dwarven ranger or fighter
Tailspinner: troll
Erekose13: dwarf warmain
unleashed: high elf swashbuckler/wizard/fighter/bladesinger
Lord_Raven88: warlock // psionic
Brother Richard: sea gnome warmage
Boddynock: Kelloran human rogue/wizard (submitted, post #296)
jkason: Titus Farrab human ranger (submitted, post #268)
chod: half-elf fighter or sorcerer


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks unleashed   I'm relieved--I thought it might have been more.  This way, I'll be able to keep over half of all applicants, yay!


----------



## chod (Dec 17, 2005)

If I join, is it ok if I use one of the sorceres from DnD for dummies. Just changing the name, background, some skills etc.
Cause this is my first time playing someone who can handle magic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> If I join, is it ok if I use one of the sorceres from DnD for dummies. Just changing the name, background, some skills etc.
> Cause this is my first time playing someone who can handle magic.



 Sure, but since I don't have that book, you'll need to post your character here.  And of course you're welcome to make little changes to the character too


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks unleashed   I'm relieved--I thought it might have been more.  This way, I'll be able to keep over half of all applicants, yay!




Yes it certainly looked like it would be a lot more with over 300 posts already, guess there were a lot of questions...and I didn't even ask mine here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes it certainly looked like it would be a lot more with over 300 posts already, guess there were a lot of questions...and I didn't even ask mine here.



 If ~20 people each send 8 posts and I answer them, that's already enough


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, but since I don't have that book, you'll need to post your character here.  And of course you're welcome to make little changes to the character too



What?  No D&D for Dummies?

I know what you need in your stocking


----------



## chod (Dec 17, 2005)

Woha! Quick answer!
Ok, but I just read the 1 first page, I can't use it cause the stat is all ready rolled out, but if I can, here is the stats without any changes:


```
Valanthe, Elf Sorcerer
Good
Str: 8 -1
Dex: 16 +3
Con: 13 +1
Int: 10 
Wis: 12 +1
Cha: 13 +1


Initative +3
Speed 6
AC 13
Hp 8

Spear d20-1 DMG: d8-1
Light Crossbow d20+3 DMG: d8

Spells:
0-level:
Detect Magic, Flare, Read Magic, Resistance.
1-Level:
Magic Missile, Magic Weapon

Skills:
Consentration +3
Diplomacy +2
Heal +2
Listen +3
Search +2
Spot +4

Saving Throws:
Fort: +1
Reflex: +3
Will : +3

Feats:
Toughness

GP: X   XP: X

Equipment:
Spear, Light Crossbow, 20 bolts, backpack, 2 torches,
flint and steel, and a pouch of spell components.
```

How do I make a spoiler? As fast as someone tell me, I will make the character a spoiler, so it don't take that much space


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What?  No D&D for Dummies?
> 
> I know what you need in your stocking



 Ummm....no.  I don't think the Atheistic Holiday Pirate-Ninja will be bringing me that one this year


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

chod, you can use (SBLOCK) your stuff here (/SBLOCK) with brackets instead of parentheses.  If I typed it with brackets, you wouldn't see it


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

26 point buy, not unreasonable to just let in RA, or I could help him with rolled stats if you'd like.  Easy to replace most things.

Wait, the D&D for dummies had your Sorcerer with a 13 Charisma?  Ugh.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 17, 2005)

Initial Layout

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Rethel
[B]Class:[/B] Scout
[B]Race:[/B] Alfar
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Woden

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2            [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0            [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +2    +0    +0    +X    XX
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Skirmish (+1d6), Trapfinding
Racial Abs: [sblock]Humanoid (Extraplanar, Elf)
No ability adjustments. 
Medium size. 
An elf’s base land speed is 30 feet. 
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light vision. 
Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, battleaxe, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
+2 racial bonus to Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan. 
Favored Class: Ranger [/sblock]

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Hide                       4    +2          +6
Knowledge(Geography) 4    +1          +5
Knowledge(Nature)     4    +1          +5
Listen                       4    +1      +2  +7
Move Silently            4    +2          +6
Ride                       4    +2          +6
Search                     4    +1     +2   +7
Survival                    4    +1     +2   +7
Swim                       4    +1          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 200gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               43    86    130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 140
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Silvery Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Caucasion
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 26 point buy, not unreasonable to just let in RA, or I could help him with rolled stats if you'd like.  Easy to replace most things.
> 
> Wait, the D&D for dummies had your Sorcerer with a 13 Charisma?  Ugh.



 Oh I agree, it isn't overpowered--heck, it's the standard array.  Indeed, I was also surprised that D&D for Dummies suggested 13 Cha, but I think they want you to have as few spells as possible for it to be simpler?  They chose the minimum possible Charisma to be able to play to level 13 and still be able to cast all your spells on time (barely).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 26 point buy, not unreasonable to just let in RA, or I could help him with rolled stats if you'd like.  Easy to replace most things.
> 
> Wait, the D&D for dummies had your Sorcerer with a 13 Charisma?  Ugh.



 Oh, and I think you got the Point Buy wrong--it's 25 PB (you counted 10 for the 16 that was really a 14 and counted 5 for the 13 that was really a 15, am I right?)


----------



## chod (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok, so does this mean that the sorcerer is bad, if so, I would really appriciate some help with it from you experienced players =)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> Ok, so does this mean that the sorcerer is bad, if so, I would really appriciate some help with it from you experienced players =)



 I would say rather than bad that the Sorcerer is built to give abilities that are simple and easy for beginning players to manage (like better AC and HP instead of more spells) but will still help, rather than being optimised in general.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think you got the Point Buy wrong--it's 25 PB (you counted 10 for the 16 that was really a 14 and counted 5 for the 13 that was really a 15, am I right?)



Bah, racial mods, who uses those? 


			
				chod said:
			
		

> Ok, so does this mean that the sorcerer is bad, if so, I would really appriciate some help with it from you experienced players =)



I'll help, assuming RA doesn't mind.

You want Elf or Human?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

> I'll help, assuming RA doesn't mind.
> 
> You want Elf or Human?




Bah, if you help him, he'll wind up as a Warforged Noble 

Just kidding--of course I don't mind, and I can try to help too.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Chod's Character Roll #1
4d6.takeHighest(3)=18
4d6.takeHighest(3)=12
4d6.takeHighest(3)=10
4d6.takeHighest(3)=14
4d6.takeHighest(3)=9
4d6.takeHighest(3)=15
4d6.takeHighest(3)=15 
Ok, next time I roll stats, i'm going to say I'm rolling them for someone else.  This is a cool set. 

18 in Charisma, 15 in Dex and Con, 14, 12, and 10 in Int, Str or Wis, depending on if you want a strong, wise, or smart character.

With the elf mods, that's still a hearty character, hard to hit with a good dex, and a great sorcerer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Chod's Character Roll #1
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12
> 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10
> ...



 It's basically the character they have above++

[joke]Oh, and to mimic the D&D for Dummies style, you should swap the 18 into Strength and take feat Weapon Specialisation: Net [/joke]


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's basically the character they have above++
> 
> [joke]Oh, and to mimic the D&D for Dummies style, you should swap the 18 into Strength and take feat Weapon Specialisation: Net [/joke]



Sweet, sept he can't because his BAB isn't high enough to get weapon focus, so have to wait till 3rd for get that first 

I'll plug those numbers into a sheet shortly.  I'll keep similar spells, those are generaly good ones.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet, sept he can't because his BAB isn't high enough to get weapon focus, so have to wait till 3rd for get that first
> 
> I'll plug those numbers into a sheet shortly.  I'll keep similar spells, those are generaly good ones.



 Yep, they did pick useful spells, I'll admit (btw, I chose Weapon Specialisation: Net because it is the most useless feat in the entire game, no contest )


----------



## chod (Dec 17, 2005)

I think going for a wise elf dodgy elf sorcerer had been cool. You people are so amazing! This beats rpol.net soo badly!
Thanks again  
And again a question, does magic missile always hit?
And since I can cast 4 1lvl spells a-day, does that mean I can cast both of them twice, or cast one spell one time, and the other 3 times?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> I think going for a wise elf dodgy elf sorcerer had been cool. You people is so amazing! This beats rpol.net soo badly!
> Thanks again
> And again a question, does magic missile always hit?
> And since I can cast 4 1lvl spells a-day, does that mean I can cast both of them twice, or cast one spell one time, and the other 3 times?



 The answer to both of your questions is 'yes'.  

In fact, some people consider the auto-hit non-elemental nature of Magic Missile to be overpowered, but it's a staple of the game now


----------



## chod (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok, thanks, I found a little video called "Magic Missile"
Don't know if you have seen it before, and I don't know if they are acting, but if they are they are good.
Magic Missile


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks, I found a little video called "Magic Missile"
> Don't know if you have seen it before, and I don't know if they are acting, but if they are they are good.
> Magic Missile



 Is that the one of the Dead Alewives where he shoots the darkness with magic missile?  That's a classic


----------



## chod (Dec 17, 2005)

Nope it's not that one, it's from where some guy has shot his friend with a arrow when they play live rpg   So it doesn't have so much with Magic Missile to do, but funny even though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> Nope it's not that one, it's from where some guy has shot his friend with a arrow when they play live rpg   So it doesn't have so much with Magic Missile to do, but funny even though.



 Oh, that one with the policeman?  That's from a show on Comedy Central.  It was awesome--except everyone knows that Magic Missile isn't an enchantment for normal arrows


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

[sblock=Valanthe, Elf Sorcerer]
Valanthe, Elf Sorcerer
Neutral Good
Str: 12 +1
Dex: 17 +3
Con: 13 +1
Int: 10 
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 18 +4

Initative +3
Speed 30'
AC 13
Hp 5

TBD

Spells:
0-level:
Detect Magic, Flare, Read Magic, Prestidigitation
1-Level:
Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeblement

Skills:
TBD

Saving Throws:
Fort: +1
Reflex: +3
Will : +4

Feats:
Point Blank Shot

GP: X   XP: X

Equipment:
Dagger, Longsword, Longbow, 20 Arrows, backpack, 2 torches,
flint and steel, and a pouch of spell components. [/sblock]
Ok, infinately better, and still need to finish.

You might consider swaping Wis and Str, but you wanted to be the wise elf.  With this elf, you're actualy fairly good at combat, and the Bow, Archery feats, and Ranged touch spells have a nice synergy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront--with PBS, you may also want to have him take a ranged touch spell, though perhaps it is best to wait for Scorching Ray


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm interested. 
Thinking of throwing out a bard for this, unlike my originial intent. 
I'm pretty sure give the amount of possible players that bard would actually be useful. 
Would a changling bard be acceptable? If not what about a dwarven artificer?
Let me know thanks.

-Blood


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Ray of Enfeblement(Sp?) is a ranged touch spell.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ray of Enfeblement(Sp?) is a ranged touch spell.



 I meant one that did damage that was buffed by PBS, but at least you do get the +1 to hit


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I meant one that did damage that was buffed by PBS, but at least you do get the +1 to hit



Yeah, but replacing Magic Missle is a nono, since the ones that are ranged touch don't do much more, and don't ever get better.  He can wait for Scorching Ray at 2nd.

I'll do gear and skills for you, but you should think of a background.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I'm interested.
> Thinking of throwing out a bard for this, unlike my originial intent.
> I'm pretty sure give the amount of possible players that bard would actually be useful.
> Would a changling bard be acceptable? If not what about a dwarven artificer?
> ...



 Well, you did post in the other thread, so as per my amnesty above, I'll allow you to put your hat in the ring even after my post of no more applications.

Changelings are extremely rare--unlike in Eberron where they are a known race with a name that everyone knows, people in this setting aren't aware of the existance of Changelings--but they are playable as descendants of Dopplegangers and humans.  Artificers, however, are not allowed.

That's 20 now.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you did post in the other thread, so as per my amnesty above, I'll allow you to put your hat in the ring even after my post of no more applications.
> 
> Changelings are extremely rare--unlike in Eberron where they are a known race with a name that everyone knows, people in this setting aren't aware of the existance of Changelings--but they are playable as descendants of Dopplegangers and humans.  Artificers, however, are not allowed.
> 
> That's 20 now.



Yet you're oddly heading to having 4-6 of them submitted. (Changelings)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yet you're oddly heading to having 4-6 of them submitted. (Changelings)



 I know   I'm okay at least with a Changeling in each game, so it should be fine


----------



## chod (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll do gear and skills for you, but you should think of a background.




Was that one for me? If so I will think on a good one


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh, and importantly for all players of Changeling characters (or anyone talking about the Changeling race)--in this setting, they are not called Changelings, and nobody will be calling them Changelings, so don't use that term   The race isn't common enough to really have a common name among most, and those few who have heard of them just call them names like 'The Formless' or 'Shapechangers'.

Characters are, however, allowed and encouraged to call Nonlethal Force's human character a Changeling


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok, here's Val, Changeling Rogue er Valerie Leirass, Human Handmaiden

Got to add a bit to the appearance, but got the background done, subject to your approval.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, here's Val, Changeling Rogue er Valerie Leirass, Human Handmaiden
> 
> Got to add a bit to the appearance, but got the background done, subject to your approval.



 Looks good to me


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, I've finally got to knocking up the additional details for my character.

Rystil, 'Blunt' (male human Monk 1) is at post #242.  Rather than repost him, I thought I'd just point you at it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Okay, I've finally got to knocking up the additional details for my character.
> 
> Rystil, 'Blunt' (male human Monk 1) is at post #242.  Rather than repost him, I thought I'd just point you at it.



 Cool, thanks for the heads-up


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Interesting, but the very first feat listed they have described completely wrong, so I wouldn't trust it completely




Thanks for the heads up. I wondered if there might not be some errors. It's why I tend to avoid the Dragon Magazine cited feats, since the feats from books would seem to be more easily verified with folks with a better rules library than me. 

What does the Able Learner feat really look like, then?

jason


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> jkason--Salienne, that town to north of the capital, was hit early from the cult's hidden fortress in the country's north.  They now also have a noted monastery where monks, paladins, and good-aligned ascetics across faiths train, considering it to be a holy site.




Sounds good. The monastery could have provided some of the religious training for the town's kids, too, so it works out well with the background. I think he should be all set, then. Hopefully, he'll make it through the selection process. 

thanks,

jason


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2005)

Visual: "The Scream" by Van Gogh.

Egad! Am I too late? I checked in on Friday, and thought...

Oh MAN. Well, I had ideas for another slew of characters based on what was "missing" from the current crop of submissions...but it looks like I'd better stop waffling and SUBMIT something, lest I lose my place!

In particular, there's a curious lack of primary spellcasters, both arcane and divine. I was gonna do Meepo, but the massive Kobold racial penalties made him tough with my stat array...too many holes to plug. Not to mention, his personal agenda might compete with the party's, so... There's already a ranger, but only one, so Aliyas is probably still good. I also have an idea for a snooty High Elf wizard...perhaps a member of a royal clan or somesuch, out on a rebellious fling to have the adventure her even snootier parents would deny her.

Also, could a warlock's powers derive from some other source than "vague lower planar references?" Could a warlock be, say, half-fey? A "changeling" in the historical mythological sense...a fey baby substituted for human at birth? Warlocks have some appeal, since they can serve via wands as both arcane and divine 'casters.'

And if it's too late for my maundering...then thank you for your consideration. I hesitate only because I want a character that will suit the developing groups.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up. I wondered if there might not be some errors. It's why I tend to avoid the Dragon Magazine cited feats, since the feats from books would seem to be more easily verified with folks with a better rules library than me.
> 
> What does the Able Learner feat really look like, then?
> 
> jason



 It really lets you take cross-class skills for only 1 point each, but skill with the usual limit of 1/2 max ranks of class skills.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Sounds good. The monastery could have provided some of the religious training for the town's kids, too, so it works out well with the background. I think he should be all set, then. Hopefully, he'll make it through the selection process.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jason



 Yup, seems like he's all set


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

> Visual: "The Scream" by Van Gogh.
> 
> Egad! Am I too late? I checked in on Friday, and thought...




Oh no, no.  Let me reiterate this for anyone out there:  You don't need to have had a complete submission!  You just need to have posted in this thread once before my moratorium posts.  This is so no one randomly appears today who never showed up before


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

> There's already a ranger, but only one, so Aliyas is probably still good. I also have an idea for a snooty High Elf wizard...perhaps a member of a royal clan or somesuch, out on a rebellious fling to have the adventure her even snootier parents would deny her.




Both of those work quite well.



> Also, could a warlock's powers derive from some other source than "vague lower planar references?" Could a warlock be, say, half-fey? A "changeling" in the historical mythological sense...a fey baby substituted for human at birth? Warlocks have some appeal, since they can serve via wands as both arcane and divine 'casters.'




Yup, they definitely can.  In fact, my Enchantress and Magician base classes specifically derive power from fey blood, and I have my own +2 LA half-fey templates for most of the fey (plus Dark Sidhe, because Dark Sidhe are cool!)


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up. I wondered if there might not be some errors. It's why I tend to avoid the Dragon Magazine cited feats, since the feats from books would seem to be more easily verified with folks with a better rules library than me.
> 
> What does the Able Learner feat really look like, then?
> 
> jason



It allows you to purchase cross class skills a 1 skill point per rank instead of 1 skill point per 1/2 rank, but does not change the maximum.

Unlike how it's worded in the PDF, which says you treat all skills as class skills.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2005)

*gasp of relief*

Thanks for clearing that up.

+2 LA is quite a bit, but I love fey...I don't suppose I could get you to post the Half Fey template here?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

> *gasp of relief*




I just hope nobody else got this idea and left without saying anything 



> +2 LA is quite a bit, but I love fey...I don't suppose I could get you to post the Half Fey template here?



Sure!  I don't have access to the exact write-ups of any of them except Half-Siren, but the others are on similar power levels (Half-Nymph gets +Cha bonus to AC, Half-Dark-Sidhe gets a Caster-Level and DC boost to shadow spells):

[SBLOCK=Half-Siren]–2 Str, –2 Con, +4 Dex, +4 Int, +8 Cha, Damage Reduction 10/cold-wrought iron, Siren's Song, +2 bonus to Perform, Bluff, and Diplomacy checks that use her voice, type Fey, Fey Traits like Low-Light Vision[/SBLOCK]

The racial levels would look something like this:
[SBLOCK=Half-Siren]
Level 0 (This is where you take your first level in a PC class and don't have any levels in the Racial Class yet): -2 Str, -2 Con, +2 Dex, +2 Cha, +2 to Perform, Bluff, and Diplomacy checks that use her voice, type Fey, Fey traits like Low-Light Vision
Level 1: +4 Cha, +2 Int, Siren's Song
Level 2: +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Cha, DR 5/cold iron
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

I agree, Shayuri, there does seem to be a lack of casters - especially divine to be honest with you.  Has there even been a cleric mentioned?  Perhaps by Eluvan ... if I am remembering correctly.

You know, for all the guff that clerics get about being the most overpowered class there is - you sure don't see many of them being played.  In fact, in my Elysium Squad game it was a game designed around worship of Pelor and I still only have 1 cleric playing (ot of 7 submissions - 6 actual players!)

Anyway ... Shayuri ... You stole my background!      Just kidding of course....

Oh, and just for other player's (& DM's) knowledge should I be selected: Rhaka is really interested in exploring many facets of life.  I don't plan on playing her as the stereotypical "stuck-up & only cares about the trees" type druid.  She is more like a relatively sheltered girl who has spent the majority of her time around the woods and animals.  But she is definately keen on other people.  I think I wouldn't even mind exploring a romantic (PC or NPC) interest in her life should such a plot element be acceptable to the DM.  But, she is inherently NG, too....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

> Has there even been a cleric mentioned? Perhaps by Eluvan ... if I am remembering correctly.




Yup, Cloistered too 



> You know, for all the guff that clerics get about being the most overpowered class there is - you sure don't see many of them being played. In fact, in my Elysium Squad game it was a game designed around worship of Pelor and I still only have 1 cleric playing (ot of 7 submissions - 6 actual players!)




I see a lot of clerics in my FtF games, and they are indeed powerful (only Druids can rival them, at least without using weird combos).



> But, she is inherently NG, too....




Not just Neutral Good--Neutral Exalted, so no mean evil guys need apply


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I agree, Shayuri, there does seem to be a lack of casters - especially divine to be honest with you.  Has there even been a cleric mentioned?  Perhaps by Eluvan ... if I am remembering correctly.
> 
> You know, for all the guff that clerics get about being the most overpowered class there is - you sure don't see many of them being played.  In fact, in my Elysium Squad game it was a game designed around worship of Pelor and I still only have 1 cleric playing (ot of 7 submissions - 6 actual players!)
> 
> ...




Doh! I didn't know you were fey. Of course, it might be cool too.  

And I did/do have the idea for a kobold cleric...but that -4 Str and -2 Con is just brutal on my rolled stats. There are other possibilities though. Maybe a cleric that focuses on summons and planar connections, heading for Thaumaturge...

And a warlock with good UMD and creation feats can do a lot of 'clerical' magic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Doh! I didn't know you were fey. Of course, it might be cool too.
> 
> And I did/do have the idea for a kobold cleric...but that -4 Str and -2 Con is just brutal on my rolled stats. There are other possibilities though. Maybe a cleric that focuses on summons and planar connections, heading for Thaumaturge...
> 
> And a warlock with good UMD and creation feats can do a lot of 'clerical' magic.



 Don't worry, Rhaka isn't fey, she's a human who was affected by a fey in the womb and thus has strange qualities


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Rhaka isn't fey, she's a human who was affected by a fey in the womb and thus has strange qualities




Well when you put it that way....

Seriously, though Shayuri, Rhaka isn't fey at all.  She is tied to fey roots, but not as far as racial stuff goes.  If you went with the fey racial stuff you'd be all original.  I just thought it was funny how you came up with the traditional "changeling" concept only a day after we spoke of it in this forum!

Besides - no saying we're both selected, and no saying we'd even be selected to the same game even.  So no worries at all!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not just Neutral Good--Neutral Exalted, so no mean evil guys need apply




Yep.  That's what the animal companion is for.  Insta-chaperone!  Of course, Rhaka better have fun before she plans on taking Exhalted Companion (if allowed) from the BoED.  Nothing like trying to meet guys with a celestial dire weasel hanging around sniffing the guys out first!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yep.  That's what the animal companion is for.  Insta-chaperone!  Of course, Rhaka better have fun before she plans on taking Exhalted Companion (if allowed) from the BoED.  Nothing like trying to meet guys with a celestial dire weasel hanging around sniffing the guys out first!



 I do allow Exalted Companion   It should work out unless the weasel wants to take a bite out of crime.  Then the man might not have the Constitution to keep up


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Magorrym Vormundrak*

[sblock=First Draft]*Magorrym Vormundrak; *  
*dwarf warmain 1;* 
medium humaniod (dwarf);
*Init * +1; *Senses * Listen +1, Spot +1;
*Languages*: Common, Dwarven, Undercommon.
*Alignment*: LE
----------------------------
*AC * 18, flat footed 17, touch 11. acp
*HP * 24 (HD 1d12+12)  
*Fort * +6, *Ref * +1, *Will * +1; 
----------------------------
*Spd * 20'; 
*Melee*: dwarven waraxe +3 (1d10+2/x3) or flail +3 (1d8+2/x3);
*Ranged*: light crossbow +2 (1d8/19-20/x2) Range ', 20 bolts; 
*Attack Options*: 
*Base Atk * +1, Grapple +3; 
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 15, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 9.
*XP*: 0
*Feats*: Expertise
*Skills*: Craft (stonecarving) +8 (4 ranks), Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +4 (2 ranks), Knowledge (History) +4 (2 ranks), Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +4 (2 ranks), Climb +4 (2 ranks), Jump +4 (2 ranks), Intimidate +1 (2 ranks)  
*Possessions*: combat gear, scale mail (50gp, 50lbs), heavy steel shield (20gp, 15lbs), backpack (2gp, 2lbs), flint and steel (1gp), more.
*Money*: 93 gp.
*Encumbrance*:  lbs; Load: Medium (armor)
[sblock=Racial Traits]#
Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).

Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.

Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.

Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.

Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.

+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.

+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.

+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.

+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
[/sblock]
---------------------------- 
*Description*:  

*Personality*: 

*History*: 
Magorrym Vormundrak is from from Dvarnhold. One of an elite group of trained soldiers in the war against the drow, Magorrym Vormundrak has been exiled from the kingdom under the mountain for crimes against the people. He wanders the lands above ground looking for redemption in foreign eyes. A nasty drunk, he has sworn off the heavy dwarven ales but things are getting desparate again and he may turn to his solace in a pint. When at peace he is quite the artist, creating wonderfully detailed rune carvings. Though he has no love of violence when sober, he knows that he is good at it. Perhaps making a mark as a hero and adventurer will help bring him around. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool!  Another submitted character.  Is that 9 now?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmm...perhaps some kind of linked background, Nonlethal? Maybe our characters are related somehow...sisters, maybe. One of us was swapped out with a changeling, the other one was left alone, but the magic caused changes... Or maybe it would be more fun to explore that during the game rather than have it take place before the scenes...

Thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm...perhaps some kind of linked background, Nonlethal? Maybe our characters are related somehow...sisters, maybe. One of us was swapped out with a changeling, the other one was left alone, but the magic caused changes... Or maybe it would be more fun to explore that during the game rather than have it take place before the scenes...
> 
> Thoughts or ideas?



 Well, Rhaka's background actually did have a twin brother who was like a foil for her as the result of the magic, extremely healthy and physically perfect to compare to Rhaka's unusual and sickly appearance.

As for a linked background, as long as it was separated at birth or something like that, it would be best because that allows me to accept both characters in either the same or different games as need be (more flexibility in that can help )


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, Rhaka's background actually did have a twin brother who was like a foil for her as the result of the magic, extremely healthy and physically perfect to compare to Rhaka's unusual and sickly appearance.
> 
> As for a linked background, as long as it was separated at birth or something like that, it would be best because that allows me to accept both characters in either the same or different games as need be (more flexibility in that can help )



Is that kind of like the other 15 changeling orphans out there my mother bore (at your suggestion)?


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

What's max gold for a Sorcerer?

Chod, drop me an e-mail at some point, and I'll e-mail you the character sheet once I'm done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that kind of like the other 15 changeling orphans out there my mother bore (at your suggestion)?



 Huh, I don't follow--I never said she bore any others


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What's max gold for a Sorcerer?
> 
> Chod, drop me an e-mail at some point, and I'll e-mail you the character sheet once I'm done.



 120 GP


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh, I don't follow--I never said she bore any others



No, but how many changelings?  How many orphans? You have to wonder... 

Thanks for the gold


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, but how many changelings?  How many orphans? You have to wonder...
> 
> Thanks for the gold



 Hmmm...that's a good point.  Between like three Eberron Changelings (Which I still hate that they call them Changelings ), one human that's sort of like a classical Changeling, and then maybe a real classical fey Changeling, we've got a wide assortment of Changelings.  Add to that the orphans, people who were banished, and extraplanar visitors, and we've got a bunch of very neat and interesting characters


----------



## chod (Dec 18, 2005)

I sent you a mail Bront (hopefully).


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool.  I'll get it when i get home 

And RA, I ment the Ebberon Changeling.  Feel free to call them something different in your world if you want.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'll get it when i get home
> 
> And RA, I ment the Ebberon Changeling.  Feel free to call them something different in your world if you want.



 I already did   (I posted it somewhere up there, let me check)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah, here we go, post 366 







> Oh, and importantly for all players of Changeling characters (or anyone talking about the Changeling race)--in this setting, they are not called Changelings, and nobody will be calling them Changelings, so don't use that term  The race isn't common enough to really have a common name among most, and those few who have heard of them just call them names like 'The Formless' or 'Shapechangers'.


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I already did   (I posted it somewhere up there, let me check)



You said they should have, you never decreed "All Eberron Changelings are henseforth called X"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You said they should have, you never decreed "All Eberron Changelings are henseforth called X"



 Oh yeah? 



> in this setting, they are not called Changelings, and nobody will be calling them Changelings, so don't use that term


----------



## chod (Dec 18, 2005)

Bront, I just clicked on your username and then send mail to Bront, I hope it works out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> Bront, I just clicked on your username and then send mail to Bront, I hope it works out.



 Yup, that'll send it to his gmail, which he can check at home


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup, that will Chod.



> in this setting, they are not called Changelings, and nobody will be calling them Changelings, so don't use that term



Yeah, but that doesn't tell us what to put down as race. 

No biggie.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, that will Chod.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that doesn't tell us what to put down as race.
> ...



 What about 







> those few who have heard of them just call them names like 'The Formless' or 'Shapechangers'





You can write Changeling on your character sheet, you just can't say "I'm a Changeling" when someone asks your race (not that you'd want to give that away anyways  )


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmmm! What about a changeleing changeling?

Or rather, a changey critter from Eberron, fey warlock?

The idea being that the self-change power comes not from doppleganger blood, but from fey.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmmm! What about a changeleing changeling?
> 
> Or rather, a changey critter from Eberron, fey warlock?
> 
> The idea being that the self-change power comes not from doppleganger blood, but from fey.



 I could see that being an alternate background for a changeling--changelings in stories could sometimes assume alternate forms (although not really like dopplegangers).  Of course, it wouldn't be fair to allow type Fey though.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 18, 2005)

Second Layout

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Rethel
[B]Class:[/B] Scout
[B]Race:[/B] Alfar
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Woden

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2            [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0            [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +1          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Battle Axe                +2     1d8+2            20x3
Shortbow                 +2     1d6               20x3      60ft Range Inc.
Dagger                    +2     1d4+2        19-20x2      10ft Range Inc.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Skirmish (+1d6), Trapfinding
Racial Abs: [sblock]Humanoid (Extraplanar, Elf)
No ability adjustments. 
Medium size. 
An elf’s base land speed is 30 feet. 
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-light vision. 
Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, battleaxe, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
+2 racial bonus to Survival checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan. 
Favored Class: Ranger [/sblock]

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge(Geography) 4    +1          +5
Knowledge(Nature)     4    +1          +5
Listen                       4    +1     +2   +7
Move Silently            4    +2          +6
Ride                         4    +2          +6
Search                     4    +1     +2   +7
Spot                       4    +1      +2   +7
Survival                    4    +1     +2   +7
Swim                       4    +2          +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor          10gp   15lb
Battle Axe               10gp    6lb
Shortbow                30gp    2lb
x40 Arrows               2gp     6lb
Dagger                     2gp    1lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
-Bedroll                    1sp    5lb
-Winter Blanket          5sp    3lb
-Flint and Steel         1gp
-Grappling Hook         1gp    4lb
-x5 Pints Oil              5sp    5lb
-Silk Rope               10gp    5lb
-x5 Torches             1cp    5lb
-Waterskin               1gp    5lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]64lb      [B]Money:[/B] 12pp  9gp  8sp  9cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               66    133    200   400   1000

[B]Age:[/B] 140
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Silvery Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Caucasion
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Here you go Chod
[sblock=chod's character]Valanthe, Elf Sorcerer
Neutral Good
Level: 1
Experience: 0 / 1000

Str: 12 +1
Dex: 17 +3
Con: 13 +1
Int: 10 
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 18 +4

HP: 5 / 5
HD: 1d4+1
Base Speed 30'

*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1
Reflex: +3
Will : +4

*Combat:*
Initative +3
AC:13, Touch: 13, Flatfoot: 10
Base Attack Bonus: 0
Grapple: +1
Melee: Longsword, Att: +1, Dmg: 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20 x2
Melee: Dagger, Att: +1, Dmg: 1d4+1, Crit: 19-20 x2
Melee: Spell, Att: +1, all else per spell
Ranged:* Dagger, Att: +3, Dmg: 1d4+1, Crit: 19-20 x2, Range: 10'
Ranged:* Longbow, Att: +3, Dmg: 1d8, Crit: 20 x3, Range: 100'
Ranged:* Spell, Att: +3, all else per spell
* +1 Att and Dmg if within 30' of target.

*Abilities:*
Elven Racial abilities:
-Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. 
-Low-Light Vision 120'
-+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
Summon Familiar

*Spells:*
0-level: Known: 4 Per Day: 5: 
Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic
1-Level: Known: 2 Per Day: 4: 
Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement

*Skills:*
Bluff +6 (2 Ranks + 4 Chr)
Concentration +3 (2 Ranks + 1 Con)
Knowledge: Arcana (2 Ranks + 0 Int)
Listen +4 (+2 Wis +2 Racial)
Search +4 (+2 Wis +2 Racial)
Spellcraft +2 (2 Ranks + 0 Int)
Spot +2 (+0 Int +2 Racial)

*Feats:*
Martial Weapon Proficiency (longsword, rapier, longbow, and shortbow)
Simple Weapon Proficiency (All)
Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit and damage with ranged attacks at 30' or less)

*Equipment:*
Longbow, 75 GP, 3 lbs
Longsword, 20 GP, 4 lbs
Dagger, 2 GP, 1 lbs
20 Arrows 3 GP, 3 lbs
Backpack, 2 GP, 2 lbs
Spell component pouch, 5 GP, 2 lbs
2 Sunrods, 4 GP, 2 lbs
Flint and Steel, 1 GP, - lbs

Wt Carried: 17 lbs
GP: 8

Light Load: 43 lbs
Medium Load: 86 lbs
Heavy Load: 130 lbs
Max Lift: 260 lbs
Max Push: 750 lbs

*Other:*
Heigth: 5'5"
Weight: 118 lbs
Age:  112
Eyes:
Skin:
Hair:
Appearance:
Background:[/sblock]
I added links to www.d20srd.org so you can look up spells, skills, and such.  I gave you a height, weight, and age, but left other stuff blank.  Give him a background, some appearance, and you should be good.

What do you think RA?


----------



## chod (Dec 18, 2005)

That looks good Bront. Looks like she can be pretty stable in CC if that occurs. Too bad he don't have that much hp. And again thanks a lot Bront, what you have done is just fantastic! 
O and I don't have time to put up the background story, have to read to the last test at school, but then it is holiday


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I agree, Shayuri, there does seem to be a lack of casters - especially divine to be honest with you.  Has there even been a cleric mentioned?  Perhaps by Eluvan ... if I am remembering correctly.




 Yeah, I was planning on a Cloistered Cleric of Oghma... but the ability scores I rolled killed that idea pretty quickly, sadly. I really would like to play a cleric, but... with no scores higher than 15, I just can't seem to scare up any enthusiasm in myself for any kind of caster type. 

 I was thinking about races with a bonus to Wis, but they're pretty few and far between, at least as far as ECL+0 races go. The only ones I've found so far are weird things like anthropomorphic bats, which get +6 to Wis. But... I don't wanna be some weird little bat thing.


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was planning on a Cloistered Cleric of Oghma... but the ability scores I rolled killed that idea pretty quickly, sadly. I really would like to play a cleric, but... with no scores higher than 15, I just can't seem to scare up any enthusiasm in myself for any kind of caster type.
> 
> I was thinking about races with a bonus to Wis, but they're pretty few and far between, at least as far as ECL+0 races go. The only ones I've found so far are weird things like anthropomorphic bats, which get +6 to Wis. But... I don't wanna be some weird little bat thing.



Aasimar's get +2 to Wis I believe and are only LA+1, you'll get some of your racial bonuses at L2, but that's not that bad.


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> That looks good Bront. Looks like she can be pretty stable in CC if that occurs. Too bad he don't have that much hp. And again thanks a lot Bront, what you have done is just fantastic!
> O and I don't have time to put up the background story, have to read to the last test at school, but then it is holiday



You're better off in ranged, but yeah, you can hold your own for a sorcerer in close combat.

Got plenty of offensive punch with the spells.  I'd think about picking up Mage Armor when you can get a 3rd 1st level spell, as that would help a lot (It's much more useful at 3rd than at 1st, with a 1 hour per level duration)


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah... I did consider Aasimar, but I guess I'm having trouble picturing my character in that light. 

 I guess I could reconsider though, and maybe drop my Cloistered Cleric idea for a standard warrior-priest type. In fact thinking about it, my stats would lend themselves very nicely indeed to an Aasimar cleric. Hmmm... yeah, that definitely bears thinking about. A cleric of Tyr perhaps? Yeah... yeah, I can see a concept starting to form up around that. Watch this space.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm...perhaps some kind of linked background, Nonlethal? Maybe our characters are related somehow...sisters, maybe. One of us was swapped out with a changeling, the other one was left alone, but the magic caused changes... Or maybe it would be more fun to explore that during the game rather than have it take place before the scenes...
> 
> Thoughts or ideas?




I'd be game - but this really only makes sense if we are both selected and both in the same game.  If this should happen, and Rystil allows it, we could work something out later.  Oh, and assuming Rystil doesn't object - go ahead and check out my background so you know exactly how my character is linked to fey.  It might not really work at all, depending...



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> I was thinking about races with a bonus to Wis, but they're pretty few and far between, at least as far as ECL+0 races go. The only ones I've found so far are weird things like anthropomorphic bats, which get +6 to Wis. But... I don't wanna be some weird little bat thing.




[sarcastic voice on] 
Well, Rhaka is a druid .... she'd have no problems talking to a bat that could talk back!
[/sarcastic voice off]


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> You know, for all the guff that clerics get about being the most overpowered class there is - you sure don't see many of them being played.  In fact, in my Elysium Squad game it was a game designed around worship of Pelor and I still only have 1 cleric playing (ot of 7 submissions - 6 actual players!)




I actually do have a fondness for clerics, but I've been trying to give the other classes a shot in PbP. I have considered multi-classing Titus with cleric at some point. Turn undead would certainly make a lot of sense given his background. And "finding religion" might go some way to channeling all that mischief he seems keen on making. 

jason


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

Alright... I believe I've finally settled, on an Aasimar Cleric of Selune. Rystil, do you think you could let me know how you'll handle staggering the abilities of an Aasimar?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Alright... I believe I've finally settled, on an Aasimar Cleric of Selune. Rystil, do you think you could let me know how you'll handle staggering the abilities of an Aasimar?



 Okey dokey.  Even though I believe that based on literal interpretation the Aasimar does not get automatic martial weapon proficiencies as an Outsider Trait like most other outsiders (see the Rules Forum threads), I don't find it unbalanced to let them have it.  So...

Level 0(This is when you take your first level in a class level and have no levels in Aasimar): 
Darkvision 60 ft, +2 to Spot and Listen, Resistance to acid, cold, OR electricity 5 (your choice), proficiency with all martial weapons

Level 1: +2 Wis, +2 Cha, Daylight 1/day CL = cleric level, Resistance to acid, cold, AND electricity 5


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

Okay, lovely, thanks. Character will be shortly forthcoming.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Okay, lovely, thanks. Character will be shortly forthcoming.



 No problem


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

RA, comments on Chod's character?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, comments on Chod's character?



 Seems well-built for me, except a tiny nitpick that you got Spot and Search mixed up for Int and Wis.  I'll hold off on commenting on the rest until it's up, of course.  Very nice of you, Bront


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

This thread is huge   

Anywho I've been thinking over the weekend about some strange character concepts, so far I have come up with a Winged Feral Human* Ranger(partiallly I was inspired by the events of what happened 20 years ago in the campaign setting, i.e. some sort of magical breeding by a big nasty wizard) or a Homunculus (possibly Incarnate or awakened ) Warlock.

*The Winged Template is a +2 LA and the Feral template is +1 LA, both of these are from 'Savage Species'.

I haven't read all 11 pages of this thread so I don't know if you're still accepting submissions, or if either of these would fit into your setting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Yup, definitely huge 

The Winged thing is kind of weird, but the Feral template part actually fits in very very closely with one of the participants in the cult 20 years ago (she likes adding the Dire prefix to things).  If you switched it to a Feral Avariel (naturally winged elf), this would make even more sense.  Didn't bring Savage Species with me, but it is 3.0, so I have to check it for balance (you can post the basics here), though if I find it too strong or weak, I'll just modify the abilities instead of saying 'No' straight up.

Homunculus Warlock is cool too.  Perhaps he was awoken a few years ago from magical stasis in an ancient ruin like the ruins of Old Thuldyria by adventurers who stumbled across a warding magic.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, definitely huge
> 
> The Winged thing is kind of weird, but the Feral template part actually fits in very very closely with one of the participants in the cult 20 years ago (she likes adding the Dire prefix to things).  If you switched it to a Feral Avariel (naturally winged elf), this would make even more sense.  Didn't bring Savage Species with me, but it is 3.0, so I have to check it for balance (you can post the basics here), though if I find it too strong or weak, I'll just modify the abilities instead of saying 'No' straight up.
> 
> Homunculus Warlock is cool too.  Perhaps he was awoken a few years ago from magical stasis in an ancient ruin like the ruins of Old Thuldyria by adventurers who stumbled across a warding magic.



Thanks for the quick reply, in regards to the Feral, I seriously thought about being a Feral Avariel.  But if you'd allow it, I'd rather go the Homunculus, I'd happily reduce the HD from 2 to 1 as well as dropping the Poison, if it meant he could be a Warlock at first level.

I like the idea of waking from the 'magical stasis' idea, perhaps his master was conducting a magical experiment with creating independant intelligent constructs, it would make sense to practice on a small scale (such as a homunculus) instead of going straight to the bigger Golems.

Let me know your thoughts on how this would work in your setting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply, in regards to the Feral, I seriously thought about being a Feral Avariel.  But if you'd allow it, I'd rather go the Homunculus, I'd happily reduce the HD from 2 to 1 as well as dropping the Poison, if it meant he could be a Warlock at first level.
> 
> I like the idea of waking from the 'magical stasis' idea, perhaps his master was conducting a magical experiment with creating independant intelligent constructs, it would make sense to practice on a small scale (such as a homunculus) instead of going straight to the bigger Golems.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on how this would work in your setting.



 The main problem is that Homunculi are supposed to be only extensions of their master, so they didn't give the LA, but as you may have guessed from my comments that I would give Warforged LA, I think that Construct traits plus Flight and Poison would give some decent LA (and the hit dice are also balancing factors).  Maybe he was an incarnate construct or whichever the one is that makes them become alive, and that is how he became independent?  I don't remember exactly what Incarnate Construct did, but if it strips away all those nasty Construct Traits, probably 2 HD of Construct +1 LA (compare to Pseudodragon) will be fair


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The main problem is that Homunculi are supposed to be only extensions of their master, so they didn't give the LA, but as you may have guessed from my comments that I would give Warforged LA, I think that Construct traits plus Flight and Poison would give some decent LA (and the hit dice are also balancing factors).  Maybe he was an incarnate construct or whichever the one is that makes them become alive, and that is how he became independent?  I don't remember exactly what Incarnate Construct did, but if it strips away all those nasty Construct Traits, probably 2 HD of Construct +1 LA (compare to Pseudodragon) will be fair



According to the Savage Species rules on determining LA's, the Homunculus would have the following LA factors:
Tiny Size: -1 LA
Construct:+1
Flight(50'(good)):+2 (it would be +1 if the manuverability was less than good)
Poison: +1
Which equates to a LA of +3, which is what the Savage Species puts it at.

If the Homunculus is Incarnate (type changed from construct to humanoid) then the following LA's would apply:

Tiny -1LA
Flight:+2 LA

Also becoming Incarnate has the following effects:
HD changed from d10 to d8
SA: Lose all special attacks (poison)
SQ: Lose all special qualities (Construct traits, darkvision, lowlight vision)
Skills: no skills (normally has skills points based on Int)
Feats: no feats (normally has 1 feat)
LA:-2 (+3 normal LA -2 = +1 LA)

I'm happy for my Homunculus to lose the construct and poison abilities, what I propose is that my Homunculus was a prototype for converting constructs into living creatures, as such his creator created a lesser type of construct, one with the usual abilities but with only 1HD, this would then allow me to exchange the 1 humanoid level with a class level, so that my homunculus has skills and feats as a 1st level character, and has a +1 LA adjustment due to the ability to fly.

Perhaps we could drop the manueverability class to Average at 1st level, and allow it to improve to good at 2nd level, This would then spreadout the +1 LA over 2 levels.

Let me know what you think, then I'll post my completed character sheet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> According to the Savage Species rules on determining LA's, the Homunculus would have the following LA factors:
> Tiny Size: -1 LA
> Construct:+1
> Flight(50'(good)):+2 (it would be +1 if the manuverability was less than good)
> ...



 Sure, if you drop the Poison, I agree with LA of +1 and 1 hit dice that can be switched for a class level.  Here's how it would go with the Homunculus Class Levels:

Level 0 (You have your first Warlock level, and this is before you take a level in Homunculus):

-2 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Wis, -4 Cha

Level 1: Flight 50 ft (good)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, if you drop the Poison, I agree with LA of +1 and 1 hit dice that can be switched for a class level.  Here's how it would go with the Homunculus Class Levels:
> 
> Level 0 (You have your first Warlock level, and this is before you take a level in Homunculus):
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me, to clarify is the homunculi still a construct or is it an Incarnate Homunculi, in regards to the level where the homunculi can fly is that a psuedo level (i.e no other benefits like HD, saves, skills etc), and lastly how do you feel about the Homunculi keeping darkvision


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me, to clarify is the homunculi still a construct or is it an Incarnate Homunculi, in regards to the level where the homunculi can fly is that a psuedo level (i.e no other benefits like HD, saves, skills etc), and lastly how do you feel about the Homunculi keeping darkvision



 It would be an Incarnate Construct, that level is for the LA, so no HD etc, and I would think that no special vision makes sense (based on Warforged).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

Way back a while you posted a list of dieties.  I have a couple of questions about:


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Chauntea: Agriculture, Farmers, Gardeners, Summer (NG)
> Silvanus: Wild Nature, Druids (N)
> Mielikki: Forest, Forest Creatures, Rangers, Dryads, Autumn (NG)
> Eldath: Quiet Places, Springs, Pools, Peace, Waterfalls (NG)
> ...




1. Do druids in your homebrew just worship nature and leave it at that?  Or, as I suspect since druids are mentioned in the listing of Silvanus, do druids have the desire to name their gods and worship them in congunction with the nature they represent?  

2. Now, assuming that the answer to 1 is that they name their deities, how do you feel about a character paying homage to a pantheon?  Any special restrictions?

3. Assuming 2 is answered that a character can worship a pantheon, I was interested in the above deities in this order: Mielikki (NG), Shiallia (NG), Lurue (CG), Eldath (NG), Silvanus (N), Nobanion (LG), and Chautea (NG).  [The last 3 are primarily just in there in case the others don't work out.  If allowed a pantheon and the first 3 or four would not be a conflict of interest I would not use Silvanus to the end.]

I'll take any answer without preference, just wondering how to RP "spirituality" through Rhaka - because divine stuff is part of who she is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Way back a while you posted a list of dieties.  I have a couple of questions about:
> 
> 
> 1. Do druids in your homebrew just worship nature and leave it at that?  Or, as I suspect since druids are mentioned in the listing of Silvanus, do druids have the desire to name their gods and worship them in congunction with the nature they represent?
> ...



 Some druids just worship nature and leave it at that.  Many, however, particularly those who aren't quite True Neutral, find it to be preferrable to venerate nature through a deity that represents the manifestation of nature in which the druid believes.  

As for the deities you picked, those first four are basically the entirity of the list of the servitor deities of Silvanus (the last one is Gwaerom Windstrom, ascended god of rangers, but he's not too druidic), and thus the aspects of nature, so they are a very good choice and certainly work well in conjunction (heck, legends say that when Mielikki rides into battle, she rides on her good friend and ally Lurue).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (heck, legends say that when Mielikki rides into battle, she rides on her good friend and ally Lurue).




Good piece of info to know.  I've been thinking about her ability score division and thinking that reverence to the divine (not like a cleric, though) would really explain the high WIS but low INT.  If she knew the "myths" of the forest/animal deities and was able to talk to others through that genre - she could seem wise but not mentally quick.  That was what I was going for.  If you have any more nuggets of information like that (generalities, not specific stories - although I'll take those too!) and I am picked to play, I'd appreciate the knowledge.  No need to put it up until after the selection happens.

Speaking of which ... anyone ever read the book "The Lottery?"

Edit: Oh, and I picked Mielikki because she is forest - but also because she is revered by rangers.  I've noticed more than one ranger concept put up here.  That can't hurt ...


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2005)

If I recall my FR lore correctly, there are several deities explicitly connected with druidism...

You have:

Miellikki is probably the most common and most archetypical good druid goddess.
Silvanus is mainly for elves; I believe he's in the Seldarine. Rillifane also fits this mold.
Chauntea is popular for druids, as she represents the world itself, and is a very old goddess.
Selune is the moon, and is one of the two primordial goddesses, so she's got a following.
Malar's big with evil lycanthropes, but any evil druid who enjoys bestial ferocity can apply.
Talos is for the 'stormy' druids, who like teaching the unfaithful rather destructive lessons about revering nature's fury.

You have a few others, like Umberlee for nastier-tempered aquatic druids, Auril for "arctic" druids...etc. But those are fairly narrow and minor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

> Silvanus is mainly for elves; I believe he's in the Seldarine. Rillifane also fits this mold.




That is not correct about Silvanus.  He is a human god.  In fact, (here's another one for you Nonlethal!) myths of Mielikki cause her to be revered by half-elves due to being thought to be the daughter of the human deity Silvanus and the elven goddess Hanali Celanil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

> Good piece of info to know. I've been thinking about her ability score division and thinking that reverence to the divine (not like a cleric, though) would really explain the high WIS but low INT. If she knew the "myths" of the forest/animal deities and was able to talk to others through that genre - she could seem wise but not mentally quick. That was what I was going for. If you have any more nuggets of information like that (generalities, not specific stories - although I'll take those too!) and I am picked to play, I'd appreciate the knowledge.




Makes sense to me   (See little tidbit above)


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seems well-built for me, except a tiny nitpick that you got Spot and Search mixed up for Int and Wis.  I'll hold off on commenting on the rest until it's up, of course.  Very nice of you, Bront



I did? Oops   

I think I know what happened, got a little too copy and sort happy.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It would be an Incarnate Construct, that level is for the LA, so no HD etc, and I would think that no special vision makes sense (based on Warforged).



What are your thoughts on a 1 HD Awakened Homunculi which doesn't have a poisonous bite or the ability to fly.

Going by the Savage Species that would have a LA of 0 due to the size (-1) and the construct traits (1).  

The reason I ask is I really don't want to have to waste a psuedo level to get flight   too be honest I'm in two minds about having the construct type, as that would mean no natural healing, but would make him hardy versus some types of attack.

Anyway I thought I'd ask, and find out what options are available to me before I complete the character sheet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> What are your thoughts on a 1 HD Awakened Homunculi which doesn't have a poisonous bite or the ability to fly.
> 
> Going by the Savage Species that would have a LA of 0 due to the size (-1) and the construct traits (1).
> 
> ...



 I don't usually agree with Savage Species guidelines (and they do say they are guidelines and not formulas that always work), so it was actually random luck that we got the same number before.  Usually, I actually give extra abilities for the LA cost because I think they've underestimated the utility, but not here.  To keep type construct and all the entailed immunities, with no Poison or Flight, you would need to take 2 construct HD with an LA of +1.  Construct type is extremely powerful and is worth far more than a +1 LA (compare a Human with Construct type to a Tiefling), though Tiny helps cancel it out.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't usually agree with Savage Species guidelines (and they do say they are guidelines and not formulas that always work), so it was actually random luck that we got the same number before.  Usually, I actually give extra abilities for the LA cost because I think they've underestimated the utility, but not here.  To keep type construct and all the entailed immunities, with no Poison or Flight, you would need to take 2 construct HD with an LA of +1.  Construct type is extremely powerful and is worth far more than a +1 LA (compare a Human with Construct type to a Tiefling), though Tiny helps cancel it out.



Thanks for that, I think I'll stick with the 1 HD Incarnate Homunculi as is, as he's basically a tiny humanoid with without any other benefits I'd better keep the flight so he at last has something to look forward to, beside in the long run Flight is very cool.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, I think I'll stick with the 1 HD Incarnate Homunculi as is, as he's basically a tiny humanoid with without any other benefits I'd better keep the flight so he at last has something to look forward to, beside in the long run Flight is very cool.



 Well, he does get advantageous stat boosts that I would not have allowed for a Medium-sized character of LA +0, but agreed, the flight is nice.  Course, Warlocks can pick up Fell Flight, but Homunculus Flight is significantly better


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, he does get advantageous stat boosts that I would not have allowed for a Medium-sized character of LA +0, but agreed, the flight is nice.  Course, Warlocks can pick up Fell Flight, but Homunculus Flight is significantly better



Due to the no flying ability at 1st level, I'm tempted to choose Spiderclimbing for his first least power. 

In regards to his stats (-2 Str, +4 Dec, +2 Wis & -4Chs) I thought they would be balanced, saying that I haven't read the section in the DMG on balancing stat recently.

I more meant that compared to humans (feats and skills bonus) and the other races, that there are no added extra's for him changing from construct to humanoid.

Overall I'm happy with the concept and the leeway you have given me, the only hard thing for me now is to find a suitable name for him, maybe Nix, also if I get chosen I hope that one of the other adventurers won't mind making some space in there backpack for a 10 pound runt who can fire blast of energy  over their shoulders, while they act as his meat shield.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

No worries 



> In regards to his stats (-2 Str, +4 Dec, +2 Wis & -4Chs) I thought they would be balanced, saying that I haven't read the section in the DMG on balancing stat recently.




Well, according to the DMG (which isn't a perfect indicator anyways), -2 Str for +2 Dex is a fair trade (I agree), +2 Wis for -2 Cha is a fair trae (I disagree, it is slightly over-advantageous, but not enough to cause LA on its own), but even the DMG agrees that -2 Cha for the other +2 Dex is problematic (not to mention the net +4 to Dex). 



> Overall I'm happy with the concept and the leeway you have given me, the only hard thing for me now is to find a suitable name for him, maybe Nix, also if I get chosen I hope that one of the other adventurers won't mind making some space in there backpack for a 10 pound runt who can fire blast of energy over their shoulders, while they act as his meat shield.




I'm sure they'll be glad to help.  And of course, if you peek out of the backpack from heavy cover, it will give additional AC and Ref save bonuses--I'd look into getting a caster friend to Reduce Person you now that you're a humanoid.  Size Diminutive with a total of +6 Dex starts getting crazy crazy crazy on AC and ranged attacks


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps he should talk like Yoda too.

"A meatshield you must be"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Perhaps he should talk like Yoda too.
> 
> "A meatshield you must be"



 And what if he only spoke in long-dead languages plus Draconic?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And what if he only spoke in long-dead languages plus Draconic?



 

Actually being fluent in that ancient tongue might be handy.

Bongo the Meatshield: "Hey Nix what does that sign say"
Nix: After reading the sign 'treasure vault', um it says "Beware certain death awaits all who enter"
//a few minutes later//
Bongo the Meatshield: "Hey has anyone seen Nix?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Actually being fluent in that ancient tongue might be handy.
> 
> Bongo the Meatshield: "Hey Nix what does that sign say"
> Nix: After reading the sign 'treasure vault', um it says "Beware certain death awaits all who enter"
> ...



 Yes, that could be funny.  He'll just need to watch out for NPCs who think that he's a familiar and that therefore his rider is a multiclassed wizard or sorcerer 

"Door leads to Anger. Anger leads to Hate. Hate leads to suffering"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, that could be funny.  He'll just need to watch out for NPCs who think that he's a familiar and that therefore his rider is a multiclassed wizard or sorcerer
> 
> "Door leads to Anger. Anger leads to Hate. Hate leads to suffering"



As long as my rider is providing me cover, I see no problem, also I get to sample the goodies in his backpack


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And what if he only spoke in long-dead languages plus Draconic?



"Oh, I speak Draconic. _Vvar na'chalezmin isssh._ No, wait - that should be _Az vvar na'ha'chalzmauniyu esssharr._ Oh, well ... hi!  "


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Oh, I speak Draconic. _Vvar na'chalezmin isssh._ No, wait - that should be _Az vvar na'ha'chalzmauniyu esssharr._ Oh, well ... hi!  "



 See!  Then he could talk to you even if he only knew long-dead languages and Draconic


----------



## chod (Dec 19, 2005)

[sblock=chod's character]Valanthe, Elf Sorcerer
Neutral Good
Level: 1
Experience: 0 / 1000

Str: 12 +1
Dex: 17 +3
Con: 13 +1
Int: 10 
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 18 +4

HP: 5 / 5
HD: 1d4+1
Base Speed 30'

*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1
Reflex: +3
Will : +4

*Combat:*
Initative +3
AC:13, Touch: 13, Flatfoot: 10
Base Attack Bonus: 0
Grapple: +1
Melee: Longsword, Att: +1, Dmg: 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20 x2
Melee: Dagger, Att: +1, Dmg: 1d4+1, Crit: 19-20 x2
Melee: Spell, Att: +1, all else per spell
Ranged:* Dagger, Att: +3, Dmg: 1d4+1, Crit: 19-20 x2, Range: 10'
Ranged:* Longbow, Att: +3, Dmg: 1d8, Crit: 20 x3, Range: 100'
Ranged:* Spell, Att: +3, all else per spell
* +1 Att and Dmg if within 30' of target.

*Abilities:*
Elven Racial abilities:
-Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. 
-Low-Light Vision 120'
-+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
Summon Familiar

*Spells:*
0-level: Known: 4 Per Day: 5: 
Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic
1-Level: Known: 2 Per Day: 4: 
Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement

*Skills:*
Bluff +6 (2 Ranks + 4 Chr)
Concentration +3 (2 Ranks + 1 Con)
Knowledge: Arcana (2 Ranks + 0 Int)
Listen +4 (+2 Wis +2 Racial)
Search +4 (+2 Wis +2 Racial)
Spellcraft +2 (2 Ranks + 0 Int)
Spot +2 (+0 Int +2 Racial)

*Feats:*
Martial Weapon Proficiency (longsword, rapier, longbow, and shortbow)
Simple Weapon Proficiency (All)
Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit and damage with ranged attacks at 30' or less)

*Equipment:*
Longbow, 75 GP, 3 lbs
Longsword, 20 GP, 4 lbs
Dagger, 2 GP, 1 lbs
20 Arrows 3 GP, 3 lbs
Backpack, 2 GP, 2 lbs
Spell component pouch, 5 GP, 2 lbs
2 Sunrods, 4 GP, 2 lbs
Flint and Steel, 1 GP, - lbs

Wt Carried: 17 lbs
GP: 8

Light Load: 43 lbs
Medium Load: 86 lbs
Heavy Load: 130 lbs
Max Lift: 260 lbs
Max Push: 750 lbs

*Other:*
Heigth: 5'5"
Weight: 118 lbs
Age:  112
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Light
Hair: Dark
Appearance: Valenthe is calm, nice and doesn't talkt when not needed. She likes to analyze the situation before rushin into anything.
Background:Valanthe grew up with a mother and father. From early days she knew that she had magical powers, and she got them without even studying magic. But in the part she was born, elves meant that to get magical powers, you have to study to become a wizard. Her parents fast discovered her magical abilities, but rather helping her somehow, they made her start practicing the bow as they were afraid of the magical powers that they even didn't know where was coming from. They ment that magic only could be achieved trough hard work and study to become a wizard. Even though she was forced to train on the bow, she enjoyed it quit much, and fast forgot about the magic. But then both of her parents died in a tragically work accident, at first she grieved and grieved. But then she saw it as an opportunity to expend her magical powers. She went to the neighbour village, which she knew was the home of an old elf sorcerer. He taught him everything he could, but he was getting older, and could not teach much. Therefore Valanthe travelled out, seeking adventures and opportunities to increase her magical powers. [/sblock]

Ok, I have the background now, sorry if it is a bad language ( norwegian english ). RA, if it is very bad, or if it doesn't fit in. Pleas let me know, and I will try to fix it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> [sblock=chod's character]Valanthe, Elf Sorcerer
> Neutral Good
> Level: 1
> Experience: 0 / 1000
> ...



 Well, elves are known for their love of magic, so having them hate it doesn't quite fit.  However, it is admittedly true that high elves are typically of the snooty opinion that sorcerers are worthless idiots and that wizardry is the one true path to magic, so maybe it was anti-sorcerer bias rather than anti-magic sentiment that caused her to hide her powers?


----------



## chod (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, the village people was afraid of the sorcerers, since they ment that the only way could be gain, is trough hard study, and work to become a wizard. That is better, should I fix the post above? Or is this enough?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Nix 'the Destroyer' Voltarn, Incarnate Lesser Homunculi Warlock*

Semi-completed character sheet attached, does anyone know how much money a 1st level Warlock gets, also any suggestions on a least invocation would be appreciated, at this stage I'm trying to decide between Baleful Utterance and Summon Swarm.
[sblock]
Nix 'the Destroyer' Voltarn
Incarnate Lesser Homunculi Warlock

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: 
Size: Tiny
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 20' 50'(average)

STATS
Str:  9 (-1) -2 Racial
Dex: 17 (+3) +4 Racial
Con: 12 (+1) 
Int: 13 (+1) 
Wis: 14 (+2) +2 Racial
Cha: 13 (+1) -4 Racial

HP: 7 (1d6+1)

AC: 18 (10 base +3 Dex +2 Size +3 Arm)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +1 (0 Base +1 Con)
Reflex: +3 (0 Base +3 Dex)
Will: +4 (2 Base +2 Wis)

Init: +7

Base attack bonus: +0

Attacks: 
+5 (+3 Dex +2 size) Eldricth Blast 1d6


Skills
Hide 13 (2 ranks(cc) +3 Dex +8 Size)
Intimidate 5 (4 ranks +1 Cha)
Use Magical Device 5 (4 ranks +1 Cha)

Feats
Improved Initiative

Languages: Thuldyrian, Common

Equipment
Studded Leather Armour 25 gp (1lb)

Treasure:  gp (gp xp)
Weight Carried:  lbs

Incarnate Homunculi super special abilities[sblock]
1st Level: Nothing, *Nix*   Nil   
2nd Level: Flight 50'(good)
3d Level and Beyond: Nada  [/sblock]

Warlock Abilities[sblock]
Eldritch Blast (Ex) 1d6 
[/sblock]

Invocations
Least:
Summon Swarm

Height: 1'
Weight: 10 lbs
Eyes: Cobolt
Hair: Hairless
Skin: Dark Brown

Appearance:
With his hunched shoulders, small horns, protruding tusk, bat-like wings and bony ridges along
his back, Nix could easily pass for an Imp of some discription, that is until you notice his 
earth coloured skin and his cobolt blue eyes. (basically Nix looks like this with wings)

Background:
Nix was created a long time ago by his Thuldyrian master Zanzabar during the great war, Zanzabar 
hoped to create a more intelligent type of construct to help in the losing battle, unfortuanetly 
Nix was the result. To Zanzabar's shock, Nix was not only intelligent, but he was opinionated 
about his rights of freewill and self determination, writing the experiment off as a mistake
Zanzabar placed Nix into a stasis box for further examination and study once the war was over.

Nix was latter discovered in the ancient ruined tower of his master by a group of adventures, 
since they weren't sure what to do about the strange angry little being, they decided to take Nix 
back to their employer Professor Plume at the Sundarian University of Antiquities.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Nix 'the Destroyer' Voltarn, Incarnate Lesser Homunculi Warlock*

double post


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Semi-completed character sheet attached, does anyone know how much money a 1st level Warlock gets, also any suggestions on a least invocation would be appreciated, at this stage I'm trying to decide between Baleful Utterance and Summon Swarm.
> [sblock]
> Nix 'the Destroyer' Voltarn
> Incarnate Lesser Homunculi Warlock
> ...



 I think the Complete classes never got the money listed, but it may be in an errata or just somewhere I didn't see.  Lessee: For Invocations, both of the ones you're lookingat are fun, as is Eldritch Spear, since that gives you a much longer range, and Essences are nice too.  Language:  Does he know Thuldyrian or Old Thuldyrian?  Background:  Sundaria doesn't have any unviersities, but it does have guilds as well as a few guild-sponsored academies.  Thuldyria has a university, of course.  As for the rest, it works nicely.  Old Thuldyria actually was not destroyed by war, but the war that Nix sees as the 'great war' could have been any number of lesser conflicts, so that's cool


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 19, 2005)

Alright, here we go... finally got a character finished. I'm quite pleased with how she turned out, though she's never gonna be a combat monster. 

[sblock]Leina
Aasimar Female
Cleric 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Selûne
Current Experience: 0
Next Level: 1,000

12 Strength (+1)
12 Dexterity (+1)
14 Constitution (+2)
12 Intelligence (+1)
15 Wisdom (+2)
14 Charisma (+2)

Initiative: +1
Speed: 20’ Move (-10’ from Armour)

BAB: +0
Grapple: +1

Melee Attack Bonus: +1
Damage: 1d8+1 (Heavy Mace)
AC: 17 (+1 Dex, +4 Armour, +2 Shield), touch 11, flat-footed 16

Ranged Attack Bonus: +1 (Range 60’)
Damage: 1d6 (Shortbow)
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 Armour), touch 11, flat-footed 14

Hit Points: 10
Fortitude Saves: +4
Reflex Saves: +1
Will Saves: +4

Feats:
Light Armour Proficiency
Medium Armour Proficiency
Heavy Armour Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Scribe Scroll 

Abilities:
Darkvision 60’
Resistance to Electricity 5
+2 on Spot and Listen checks
Aura (Faint Good and Chaos)
Spontaneous Casting (Cure)
Turn Undead (5/day as Cleric 1) 
Moon Domain (Turn Lycanthropes 5/day as Cleric 1)
Travel Domain (Freedom of Movement against magical effects for 1 round/day, Survival is a Cleric class skill)

Cleric Spells:
Level 0 Spells: (3/day, DC 12)
Create Water
Guidance
Mending

Level 1 Spells: (2+1 Spells/day, DC 13)
Longstrider (Domain: Faerie Fire/Longstrider)
Magic Weapon
Obscuring Mist

Skills: 
+6 Concentration [4]+2 (Con)
+4 Diplomacy [2]+2 (Cha)
+5 Heal [3]+2 (Wis)
+4 Knowledge (Religion) [3]+1 (Int)
+4 Listen [0]+4 (Wis, Racial)
+4 Spot [0]+4 (Wis, Racial)

Languages: Common, Celestial

Weapons and Armour: (58 lbs)
Heavy Mace (1d8, x2, 8 lbs)
Shortbow (1d6, x3, range 60’, 2 lbs)
 20x Arrow (3 lbs)
Scale Mail (+4 AC, +3 Max Dex Bonus, -4 Armour Check Penalty, 30 lbs)
Heavy Steel Shield (+2 AC, -2 Armour Check Penalty, 15 lbs)

Equipment: (13.5 lbs)
Silver Holy Symbol of Selûne (1 lb)
Backpack (2 lbs)
*Bedroll (5 lbs)
*Ink 
*Inkpen
*20x Paper
Waterskin (4 lbs)
Belt Pouch (0.5 lbs)
*3pp, 10gp, 17sp, 10cp (1 lb)

Total Equipment Weight: 71.5 lbs (Medium Load; Max Load = 130 lbs)

Description:
 Leina is a young girl, appearing much too slight and delicate to be clad as she is for battle, in heavy metal armour and with a mace hanging at her side. Her face is strikingly pretty, with pale, smooth skin, a button nose, and deep brown doe-eyes all framed by fair blonde hair that reaches no further than the top of her neck. On a second glance, her hair is not quite blonde – in fact, it’s distinctly bluish. Perhaps the most striking features of her appearance, though, are the long tufts of white feathers that sprout from her shoulder blades almost like vestigial wings. She makes no attempt to hide them, and judging by the way that her clothes and armour have clearly been made specially to allow for their visibility it seems likely that she is in fact rather proud of them. She comes across as somewhat fickle and flighty at first, inclined to flit rapidly between cheery exuberance and moodiness, but that demeanour belies a deeper constancy – to her goddess, and to those she cares about. 

Height: 5’3”
Weight: 110 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Very pale blue
Age: 16

Background:
 Every year, the clergy of Selûne take part in a ritual known as the Conjuring of the Second Moon. The Shards, blue-haired female planetars in the service of the Moonmaiden, are called to the Prime by her clerics, and they request a service of their summoners. Upon completion, one of the priests who took part in the rite ascends and is added to the ranks of the Shards, transformed into a planetar. Leina’s grandmother, Sarienne, was one of those who took part in the ritual fifty years ago, and she was the one chosen to ascend. She was humbled by the honour that had been granted her, and of course she accepted. Yet her heart was torn, for she had only recently taken a lover, a young man who made his living as a wandering minstrel and had crossed her path by chance one night. They had fallen utterly for each other, and Sarienne was loathe to leave him behind. And so, she did not. Though she had entered into the ranks of the Shards, whenever her responsibilities allowed she went to her lover and lay with him for a time. The relationship didn’t last even long enough for the immortal Sarienne to see him grow old, but it lasted long enough for her to bear him a son. She named him Ardin, and gave him to be raised in the temple of Selûne where she had once served. Ardin grew up to be strong in the Moonmaiden’s service, and in time he took a wife from among the clergy there, a fiery and wilful woman named Theia. 

 Leina is the child of Theia and Ardin, and the blood of a Shard runs true in her, if not as strongly as in her father. Ardin has always seemed more Celestial than human to Leina, and took little real part in her upbringing. It was her mother who did most to raise her, and most to instil into her a deep reverence and love for Selûne. Leina has always known that she would be a priestess one day, and has never chafed under the yoke of that destiny. In fact she’s spent long years willing closer the day that she would become a priestess in her own right and be allowed to roam freely doing Selûne’s work. She’s possessed of an inquisitive and restless nature, and wanderlust has long compelled her to beg her elders in the temple to allow her to leave and find her own path. It is a request they are very sympathetic to, and persistent pleading has finally earned her a measure of independence now that she has turned sixteen. She has finally left, with much stern advice from her mother and the other clerics and a promise to report back often.[/sblock]

 I had a little think on how best to rationalise the fact that she doesn't get her Aasimar ability adjustments until she's gained some experience, and I figured the best way to do it was to just make her very young, and roleplay her coming fully into her heritage in the process of the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Alright, here we go... finally got a character finished. I'm quite pleased with how she turned out, though she's never gonna be a combat monster.
> 
> [sblock]Leina
> Aasimar Female
> ...



 Cool.  Nice background and I like how she picked the favoured weapon of her goddess even though I gave her full martial proficiencies


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 19, 2005)

Of course! Who needs a sword when you can cave skulls with your Goddess' favoured weapon? 

 I'm at least getting some kinda mileage out of the Martial Weapon Proficiency by having her keep a bow in reserve. Never have liked crossbows, so that's something at least.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think the Complete classes never got the money listed, but it may be in an errata or just somewhere I didn't see.  Lessee: For Invocations, both of the ones you're lookingat are fun, as is Eldritch Spear, since that gives you a much longer range, and Essences are nice too.  Language:  Does he know Thuldyrian or Old Thuldyrian?  Background:  Sundaria doesn't have any unviersities, but it does have guilds as well as a few guild-sponsored academies.  Thuldyria has a university, of course.  As for the rest, it works nicely.  Old Thuldyria actually was not destroyed by war, but the war that Nix sees as the 'great war' could have been any number of lesser conflicts, so that's cool



I've checked the errata and sadly it doesn't mention the starting gold so you'll have to let me know how much money I have to play with. 

In regard to the invocations, I'm very tempted to take Eldritch Spear, although I do what Nix to be more versatile than just a plain ranged blaster type.

Thanks for the help on the background, I think I got your campaign background mixed up with another, I'll update my character sheet accordingly with your suggestions.

Also I wonder if you should create a temporay RG to host all of the characters who want to be in your campaign, due to the size of this thread it might get cumbersome for yourself and others to peruse to see what others are going for.


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

I think the Warlock should get starting gold as a Sorcerer, but I'm not sure.  Makes sense, as it seems to have a similar paralell.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think the Warlock should get starting gold as a Sorcerer, but I'm not sure.  Makes sense, as it seems to have a similar paralell.



 That would be my guess too (though maybe they would get it as Rogue due to light armour proficiencies).  I was about to say that, but then there was this weird period where the board stopped working   What did I say Sorcerer was, 120?


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

chod said:
			
		

> Yes, the village people was afraid of the sorcerers, since they ment that the only way could be gain, is trough hard study, and work to become a wizard. That is better, should I fix the post above? Or is this enough?



I would suggest fixing your post.  Shouldn't take much, just a few word changes.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would be my guess too (though maybe they would get it as Rogue due to light armour proficiencies).  I was about to say that, but then there was this weird period where the board stopped working   What did I say Sorcerer was, 120?



My gut reaction was for Rogue starting money.  Or maybe Bard or Druid.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

I would concur with sorcerer for starting gold.  Just makes common sense, anyway.

As for an invocation - if the character is going to melee some (which I doubt but with the AC you are going to have it might wor out, too!), Miasmic Cloud is nice.  grants concealment and fatigues those people who enter it and grants -2 to STR and DEX.  granted, it isn't like real fatigue in that it only lasts for one round after they leave ... but nice if they have to stay in the cloud and fight.

As my players in Elysium Squad found out, Miasmic Cloud can also be nice to lay down to cover a retreat.  Or ... to use right before you lead the bad guys into an ambush.

On the downside, Miasmic Cloud isn't real friendly to your fellow party members ...


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 20, 2005)

*Brother Richard Char History*

Barrin Darkshadow was at an early age, selected to become a wizard.  Barrin didn't like the long hours of study, so they through him out.  Ashamed by his excommunication, Barrin did not return to his family, but when into hiding.  There, Barrin learned that the gnome island wasn't as much like paradise than most people thought.  He was then found by an underground group called the Armifer.  They were a group of gnomes that loved the magic of battle and most gnomes do not approve of their sentiments that brute force is the best.  Ironically, this sent the organization into hiding, which forced the Armifer to learn social skills.  Barrin found his true love there, war magic, but he soon learned that the Armifer had no integrity.  They did what they wanted when they wanted regardless of concequences.  This led chaotic good Barrin to a difficult decision.  After joining the Armifer, you can not leave.  He chose to run away to the greedy big folk, which he bears contept towards.  Barrin realized that the underworld of the humans couldn't be much worse than in his island.  He was wrong.  Barrin was disgused with all society and now travels as an adventurer to hone is skills and to hopefully find an exalted and excepting home.

How do you like it?
Is it good?


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 20, 2005)

*Brother Richard Char History*

Barrin Darkshadow was at an early age, selected to become a wizard.  Barrin didn't like the long hours of study, so they through him out.  Ashamed by his excommunication, Barrin did not return to his family, but when into hiding.  There, Barrin learned that the gnome island wasn't as much like paradise than most people thought.  He was then found by an underground group called the Armifer.  They were a group of gnomes that loved the magic of battle and most gnomes do not approve of their sentiments that brute force is the best.  Ironically, this sent the organization into hiding, which forced the Armifer to learn social skills.  Barrin found his true love there, war magic, but he soon learned that the Armifer had no integrity.  They did what they wanted when they wanted regardless of concequences.  This led chaotic good Barrin to a difficult decision.  After joining the Armifer, you can not leave.  He chose to run away to the greedy big folk, which he bears contept towards.  Barrin realized that the underworld of the humans couldn't be much worse than in his island.  He was wrong.  Barrin was disgused with all society and now travels as an adventurer to hone is skills and to hopefully find an exalted and excepting home.

How do you like it?
Is it good?


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 20, 2005)

*Brother Richard Char History*

Barrin Darkshadow was at an early age, selected to become a wizard.  Barrin didn't like the long hours of study, so they through him out.  Ashamed by his excommunication, Barrin did not return to his family, but when into hiding.  There, Barrin learned that the gnome island wasn't as much like paradise than most people thought.  He was then found by an underground group called the Armifer.  They were a group of gnomes that loved the magic of battle and most gnomes do not approve of their sentiments that brute force is the best.  Ironically, this sent the organization into hiding, which forced the Armifer to learn social skills.  Barrin found his true love there, war magic, but he soon learned that the Armifer had no integrity.  They did what they wanted when they wanted regardless of concequences.  This led chaotic good Barrin to a difficult decision.  After joining the Armifer, you can not leave.  He chose to run away to the greedy big folk, which he bears contept towards.  Barrin realized that the underworld of the humans couldn't be much worse than in his island.  He was wrong.  Barrin was disgused with all society and now travels as an adventurer to hone is skills and to hopefully find an exalted and excepting home.

How do you like it?
Is it good?


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 20, 2005)

*Brother Richard Char History*

Barrin Darkshadow was at an early age, selected to become a wizard.  Barrin didn't like the long hours of study, so they through him out.  Ashamed by his excommunication, Barrin did not return to his family, but when into hiding.  There, Barrin learned that the gnome island wasn't as much like paradise than most people thought.  He was then found by an underground group called the Armifer.  They were a group of gnomes that loved the magic of battle and most gnomes do not approve of their sentiments that brute force is the best.  Ironically, this sent the organization into hiding, which forced the Armifer to learn social skills.  Barrin found his true love there, war magic, but he soon learned that the Armifer had no integrity.  They did what they wanted when they wanted regardless of concequences.  This led chaotic good Barrin to a difficult decision.  After joining the Armifer, you can not leave.  He chose to run away to the greedy big folk, which he bears contept towards.  Barrin realized that the underworld of the humans couldn't be much worse than in his island.  He was wrong.  Barrin was disgused with all society and now travels as an adventurer to hone is skills and to hopefully find an exalted and excepting home.

How do you like it?
Is it good?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

Brother Richard said:
			
		

> Barrin Darkshadow was at an early age, selected to become a wizard.  Barrin didn't like the long hours of study, so they through him out.  Ashamed by his excommunication, Barrin did not return to his family, but when into hiding.  There, Barrin learned that the gnome island wasn't as much like paradise than most people thought.  He was then found by an underground group called the Armifer.  They were a group of gnomes that loved the magic of battle and most gnomes do not approve of their sentiments that brute force is the best.  Ironically, this sent the organization into hiding, which forced the Armifer to learn social skills.  Barrin found his true love there, war magic, but he soon learned that the Armifer had no integrity.  They did what they wanted when they wanted regardless of concequences.  This led chaotic good Barrin to a difficult decision.  After joining the Armifer, you can not leave.  He chose to run away to the greedy big folk, which he bears contept towards.  Barrin realized that the underworld of the humans couldn't be much worse than in his island.  He was wrong.  Barrin was disgused with all society and now travels as an adventurer to hone is skills and to hopefully find an exalted and excepting home.
> 
> How do you like it?
> Is it good?



 Okay, that can work.  I guess you quad-posted due to the technical difficulties the site has been having today--if any mods want to snip three of these, please do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

> Also I wonder if you should create a temporay RG to host all of the characters who want to be in your campaign, due to the size of this thread it might get cumbersome for yourself and others to peruse to see what others are going for.




This is a good idea--I'll open a RG and post a link after this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

Okey dokey guys.  Everyone please post your character submissions here.  I'll make two new threads for the accepted characters later.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey guys.  Everyone please post your character submissions here.  I'll make two new threads for the accepted characters later.




Done. 

Does this mean the selection day is comming soon?  I'd call it the culling of the herd, but I'm not sure that would be looked on too favorably!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> Does this mean the selection day is comming soon?  I'd call it the culling of the herd, but I'm not sure that would be looked on too favorably!



 Relatively soon.  For I am a kind taskmaster and I want to give people time to make their characters as well as a general amnesty over the holidays.  I'm thinking a call for finished characters by the New Year might be fair?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey guys.  Everyone please post your character submissions here.  I'll make two new threads for the accepted characters later.




 Done, and since everybody else seems to be using the Living EnWorld format, or something based on it, I went ahead and put mine in it too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Done, and since everybody else seems to be using the Living EnWorld format, or something based on it, I went ahead and put mine in it too.



 Sure, it's good to me in any format I can read, really


----------



## JimAde (Dec 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey guys.  Everyone please post your character submissions here.  I'll make two new threads for the accepted characters later.



 Done.  Man, I can't believe how active this thread is.  By the way, RA, you mentioned in another post that the halflings don't generally share their language.  I had picked halfling as one of my languages, but actually I'd prefer something strange and academic.  Draconic could work or even Celestial (if I picked it up in the temple).  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2005)

RA,

I've got a couple more questions, most likely sent via e-mail.

Thank,
Keia


----------



## chod (Dec 20, 2005)

My character is posted.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2005)

I realized when posting Titus that I never selected a deity for him. It's not essential at the moment, but I'm thinking he might take some levels of cleric at some point, and I might as well set up his theological allegiences now than later. 

In any case, given his not entirely rational drive to battle the evil hordes all but single handed and whatnot, I was thinking Tempus looked good. Or, of course, if you have any suggestions, I'm open to them, too. 

jason


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Done.  Man, I can't believe how active this thread is.  By the way, RA, you mentioned in another post that the halflings don't generally share their language.  I had picked halfling as one of my languages, but actually I'd prefer something strange and academic.  Draconic could work or even Celestial (if I picked it up in the temple).  Any other suggestions?



 There's some dead languages such as Old Thuldyrian or obscure elf dialects or ancient dwarven runes that are rather academic, as are the ones you mentioned.  Just let me know for what sort of language you are looking.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> RA,
> 
> I've got a couple more questions, most likely sent via e-mail.
> 
> ...



 I've got some answers, also most likely sent via e-mail   Hmm...gotta go to my next exam soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I realized when posting Titus that I never selected a deity for him. It's not essential at the moment, but I'm thinking he might take some levels of cleric at some point, and I might as well set up his theological allegiences now than later.
> 
> In any case, given his not entirely rational drive to battle the evil hordes all but single handed and whatnot, I was thinking Tempus looked good. Or, of course, if you have any suggestions, I'm open to them, too.
> 
> jason



 Tempus, god of war, is always a good choice for warlike folks   For military strategists, Red Knight, goddess of tactical combat, is pretty cool too.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tempus, god of war, is always a good choice for warlike folks   For military strategists, Red Knight, goddess of tactical combat, is pretty cool too.




Titus (at least the way I'm thinking of him at the moment. Gameplay could certainly see him develop in a different direction) strikes me as more of an efficient brawler than a tactician, so I think I'll stick with Tempus for now. I toyed with the idea of having him worship Garagos, as it strikes me Titus' quest is very much a conflict he's seeking to initiate. But the part where Garagos' clerics run around covered in blood they won't wash off seemed a bit too extreme. 

jason


----------



## JimAde (Dec 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's some dead languages such as Old Thuldyrian or obscure elf dialects or ancient dwarven runes that are rather academic, as are the ones you mentioned. Just let me know for what sort of language you are looking.




I'm thinking of something that he might have studied in the temple.  I think Celestial would be a good choice.  Especially ironic since Tyren isn't all that religious.  He just think the language is beautiful.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 20, 2005)

Character sheet updated and posted to RG


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Almost finished with Verra.  Looking for a last name with a flavor of her heritage, if oyu hvae any ideas.  I was thinking Saefael (sounded as in Raphael), though it likely isn't her real name.

Does point blank shot work on energy ray attacks within 30'?

Thought I would go with psionic talent (which was originally Wild Talent for her).  Though not as useful as the overchannel/Talented combo - this is more in line with her heritage.  

Then again, I'm sure you'll have fun with whatever in up in there that she isn't aware of.

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of something that he might have studied in the temple.  I think Celestial would be a good choice.  Especially ironic since Tyren isn't all that religious.  He just think the language is beautiful.



 Makes sense


----------



## Brother Richard (Dec 20, 2005)

*Brother Rcihard*

Sorry about the mass posting.  My computer was slow and I thought it didn't work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

Brother Richard said:
			
		

> Sorry about the mass posting.  My computer was slow and I thought it didn't work.



 It wasn't just you--the whole site was slow at that point of the day.  Search reindexing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Keia]Name sounds good.  Yes, PBS works on energy rays and other ranged touch attack powers, such as Crystal Shard.  If you want to take Wild Talent, I'll let you take the Hidden Talent one instead where you add an extra general non-discipline power to your powers known in addition to the 2 PP.  It fits with her background, and the Psychic Chirurgery can help explain the extra power, even.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Name sounds good.  Yes, PBS works on energy rays and other ranged touch attack powers, such as Crystal Shard.  If you want to take Wild Talent, I'll let you take the Hidden Talent one instead where you add an extra general non-discipline power to your powers known in addition to the 2 PP.  It fits with her background, and the Psychic Chirurgery can help explain the extra power, even.



That sounds great!  Where is Hidden talent from? 

Currently I'm a telepath with no real telepathic abilities - but I wanted to survive to become a better telepath.  The dominate person power is just so much better than charm.  I had telepathic projection on there to help accent her skills a bit more - but I didn't like that it was targeted and there was a save involved.

For languages I have Common and Elven as base, with Celestial as an additional languages.  Is there a general common language?  Is star elf and other tongues different?  I was also thinking of having a language that was from else where - either Star Elf if I need to take it separate or something else?  What languages could she learn from Mindbender?

I'll have to think a bit on the power.  Hope your exams went well!!

Keia[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

Finally, character finished and submitted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Keia]Hidden Talent is an optional variant of Wild Talent in a sidebar of the XPH.  

For Level 1 Telepath powers, I like Attraction with the increasing skill bonus and Charm is fun too sometimes (you can affect more and more things and by the time you have Dominate you can probably Reform Charm out).  There's lots of non-Telepath specific winners at level 1 Psion though--level 1 Psion powers rock 

Star Elves have their own language that can be taken separately, but since she never knew her homeworld on the alternate material except in dreams, she probably didn't learn it.  Alucinor Mindbender knows Common, Illithid, Gith, Kaorti, Undercommon, Draconic, and Sylvan.

For the exams, I shall find out soon enough...

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll throw mine up there in a bit.  going to finish the minor details (a few descriptions).


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok, posted, but didn't add the final touches, though it should be approvable from there (Missing a physical description).

BTW, you should put a link to the Gods in the first post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, posted, but didn't add the final touches, though it should be approvable from there (Missing a physical description).
> 
> BTW, you should put a link to the Gods in the first post.



 Okey dokey--wow, we've got lots of characters so far.

As for the gods, I don't know where they went   There's also separate racial pantheons too--those were just the humans.


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

yeah, I went looking for it can couldn't find it.  It's somewhere in the first 5 pages I think


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> yeah, I went looking for it can couldn't find it.  It's somewhere in the first 5 pages I think




Just missed it Bront, page 6 (post #203), here's a link to the gods post though.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hidden Talent is an optional variant of Wild Talent in a sidebar of the XPH.
> 
> For Level 1 Telepath powers, I like Attraction with the increasing skill bonus and Charm is fun too sometimes (you can affect more and more things and by the time you have Dominate you can probably Reform Charm out).  There's lots of non-Telepath specific winners at level 1 Psion though--level 1 Psion powers rock
> 
> Star Elves have their own language that can be taken separately, but since she never knew her homeworld on the alternate material except in dreams, she probably didn't learn it.  Alucinor Mindbender knows Common, Illithid, Gith, Kaorti, Undercommon, Draconic, and Sylvan.




Found the Hidden talent - that's neat.  Is Metaphysical Weapon a possibility for that power?  Those targeted spells with saves are alway tough at 1st level - I think I'll take attraction at 2nd and build from there.

As for languages, I took Common and Elven as base, Celestial, Undercommon, and Draconic as bonus.

Thanks for all your help - I usually build egoists or nomads so this will be a welcome change!

Keia [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Keia]Well Alucinor _does_ inexplicably have several powers that are now Egoist-only or Psychic Warrior-only, and when anyone asks, he grumbles and says he isn't going to change his powers just because people want to make some stinking revision   I don't think metaphysical weapon is one of them, but by the feat's wording you can definitely take it--the wording allows you to take Psion or Psywar powers, but not Discipline powers, and Metaphysical Weapon is a normal Psywar power, so it'll work.

Several things that I just realised I forgot to mention about Psionics--Psionics are different (except that most SR works against Psionics, but Antimagic Field and other stuff like Detect Magic does not) and Psionic casters can roll 1d20+mods to set their DC, though they are welcome to take 10 and be like a normal caster (rolling 1d20 gives a higher result on average though)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Alucinor _does_ inexplicably have several powers that are now Egoist-only or Psychic Warrior-only, and when anyone asks, he grumbles and says he isn't going to change his powers just because people want to make some stinking revision   I don't think metaphysical weapon is one of them, but by the feat's wording you can definitely take it--the wording allows you to take Psion or Psywar powers, but not Discipline powers, and Metaphysical Weapon is a normal Psywar power, so it'll work.
> 
> Several things that I just realised I forgot to mention about Psionics--Psionics are different (except that most SR works against Psionics, but Antimagic Field and other stuff like Detect Magic does not) and Psionic casters can roll 1d20+mods to set their DC, though they are welcome to take 10 and be like a normal caster (rolling 1d20 gives a higher result on average though)



Cool, that's the way I read it as well - as for where it came from - who knows.  As for the power, it's not overly powerful for her, should make her useful to others (magicking up arrows for a fight and the like) and will be good for her at some point as well.

Psionics are different.  Good to know up front.  Guess that means that items for my little star elf will be far between - maybe some crafting feats are in order at some point.

I think that Verra is good to go.  

Keia[/SBLOCK]


----------



## JimAde (Dec 21, 2005)

Ooooh.  Secrets!   

It's the suspense that gets me!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ooooh.  Secrets!
> 
> It's the suspense that gets me!



 Secrets are always fun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Keia]Yup, Metaphysical Weapon can be pretty useful to have--that's actually also a good one to overchannel, but only when you're right about to hit the next +1.  



> Guess that means that items for my little star elf will be far between - maybe some crafting feats are in order at some point.




Last time I ran this one, the PCs never found a specifically psionic item, though they didn't have a psionic PC.  Even so, the good news is that some magic items have alternate, often unrelated, uses as psionic items 



> I think that Verra is good to go.




Okay, cool   I'm just glad I remembered to mention that Psionics are Different--boy that would have been a shock! 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2005)

sblocking is a feature of Rystil Arden's games. Its great for sifting through threads when only a few posts will concern your character.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 21, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> sblocking is a feature of Rystil Arden's games. Its great for sifting through threads when only a few posts will concern your character.



I only learned how to SBLOCK after reading this thread.  What I like about it is that it saves my mouse wheel from a lot of work!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2005)

I love the way SBLOCKs can help encapsulate information for each player and I hope you guys will too!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 21, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ooooh.  Secrets!
> 
> It's the suspense that gets me!



Secrets  You mean you don't read other peoples SBLOCKS


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I love the way SBLOCKs can help encapsulate information for each player and I hope you guys will too!




I can go either way.  I know some games use Sblocks anytime the party isn't together, and some games just post it all out in the open.  One thing I do like is Sblocking OOC stuff.  I don't really know why.  I suppose it just makes the game appear more clean.  But even that isn't a big deal to me.

But you are right.  So long as the formatting works, I love Sblocked/Coded character sheets.  Talk about saving on the mousewheel as a DM!


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ooooh.  Secrets!
> 
> It's the suspense that gets me!



Secrets Revealed!

A sneak peak inside the sblocks...



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I bet we can get everyone wondering what we're saying in the sblock.






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know we can.  I sent you an e-mail by the way.  I love sblocks.






			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Replied.  Great, this is always fun.  I know, how about we plot your TPK of the group I'm not in?




And there you go.  Shocking isn't it?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Ha.  Now I know for a fact that you aren't reading them.  This is what Keia's last one said:



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Awww, C'mon.  You know as well as I do that Bront is reading this!




See, that proves you aren't!   

Oh ... and better Keia plotting the TPK of Rystil's group than Rystil plotting the TPK of Keia's group.  Cause ... I kinda like Mightier Than the Sword without having Warrick kill everyone off ....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

> Oh ... and better Keia plotting the TPK of Rystil's group than Rystil plotting the TPK of Keia's group. Cause ... I kinda like Mightier Than the Sword without having Warrick kill everyone off ....




Hey now, if my world had gods as boring as Boccob the Uncaring, I'd want to kill everyone too!


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey now, if my world had gods as boring as Boccob the Uncaring, I'd want to kill everyone too!



Shh, don't give Keia any ideas.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey now, if my world had gods as boring as Boccob the Uncaring, I'd want to kill everyone too!




 

Yeah, well, when you have gods like The Invincible, The Shining One, The Sparkling Wit, and The Herald of Hell ... who needs an interesting god of magic?  Besides ... with those names, you're already to go for a M&M RPG!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, when you have gods like The Invincible, The Shining One, The Sparkling Wit, and The Herald of Hell ... who needs an interesting god of magic?  Besides ... with those names, you're already to go for a M&M RPG!



 Bah, but the Greyhawk gods are so boooooring and very one-dimensional.  And they are either missing important portfolios that were important in every real-world mythos that ever existed or else the deities of those protfolios are very minor and incredibly difficult to find information about and don't exist in the PH and Deities and Demigods.  All in all, I just don't like them at all.  My players and I had this discussion a few weeks ago


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, I do have the beginnings of my own deities for my homebrew.  But, I didn't use them when I was creating my twin games when I first joined Enworld.  And, since I set Elysium Squad in the same world, it was just easier to use the dieties that everyone is familiar with.  Besides, they are only as boring as the DM playing them!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, I do have the beginnings of my own deities for my homebrew.  But, I didn't use them when I was creating my twin games when I first joined Enworld.  And, since I set Elysium Squad in the same world, it was just easier to use the dieties that everyone is familiar with.  Besides, they are only as boring as the DM playing them!



 Well, that's only if you're roleplaying them as NPCs.  I mean that the deities themselves are just rather...uninspiring.  When I read any other set of gods I've seen, it always inspires me to great new character ideas that I want to play.  When I read the Greyhawk gods, the only thing they inspire me to do is to find another set of gods as quickly as possible.  

Now if a random D&D player, say my little brother who doesn't care one way or the other for mythologies said that, I wouldn't really find it unusual, but I find my opinion to be telling (to me, which is possibly biased ) because that I am a mythology enthusiast and I love learning about all sorts of random real-world mythologies (I don't really know anyone who knows more random mythology stuff).  The only religion, real or fictional, that I have ever seen that bores me and doesn't make me want to study it is the Greyhawk pantheon 

That is, of course, just me though


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

I've been pondering my own pantheon.  I created a few interesting gods for LEW, but I've pondered an entire pantheon before.

If I get some free time, maybe I will.  Heck, I'd let NLF use it too if he wanted too.


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, that's only if you're roleplaying them as NPCs.  I mean that the deities themselves are just rather...uninspiring.  When I read any other set of gods I've seen, it always inspires me to great new character ideas that I want to play.  When I read the Greyhawk gods, the only thing they inspire me to do is to find another set of gods as quickly as possible.
> 
> Now if a random D&D player, say my little brother who doesn't care one way or the other for mythologies said that, I wouldn't really find it unusual, but I find my opinion to be telling (to me, which is possibly biased ) because that I am a mythology enthusiast and I love learning about all sorts of random real-world mythologies (I don't really know anyone who knows more random mythology stuff).  The only religion, real or fictional, that I have ever seen that bores me and doesn't make me want to study it is the Greyhawk pantheon
> 
> That is, of course, just me though



I believe it's somewhat bland by design though.

What do you think of the LEW mythos?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That is, of course, just me though




Yepppers, I agree.  That's just you.    

...

...

No, I see what you mean.  I think they could have more stuff about them.  They are missing the real world elements of mythology.  How did/do the gods interact?  Who is allied with whom?  Why do they have the names they do?  [Okay, besides Corelion Larethian - and his name should be changed just because it's impossible to spell correctly wihtout looking!]

anyway, I see where you are going.  I use 'em cause they're there and they work well enough for the PbP games.  Why mess with a good thing?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh - and up to 15 hopefuls posted.  Not bad.  I don't envy you and that decision....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been pondering my own pantheon.  I created a few interesting gods for LEW, but I've pondered an entire pantheon before.
> 
> If I get some free time, maybe I will.  Heck, I'd let NLF use it too if he wanted too.



 I once created a small starting pantheon with its own mythos for a game where the gimmick was that everyone started by making 12th-level PCs who had just gained Divine Rank 0 from a strange meteorite shower.  It was cool--I could probably give an option on a poll to run that one as a PbP game eventually too 

Also, I created a bunch of the religion for Eyros, working collectively with others (though I didn't get to write the Religion section of the PDF, so if you don't like it, it wasn't me! ), which was pretty cool.

I've also sometimes used obscure or not-so-obscure real-world pantheons too.

In the end, I guess anything that works for each GM is what is best.  I just cringe whenever I hear the words 'Pelor', 'Mayaheine', or 'Boccob' because they brings bad images to my mind   That said, when I edited and helped run a highschool Quizbowl Tournament (it's like a quiz gameshow with teams) and one of the players guessed Obid-Hai as their answer for a question about the Celtic Dagda, it made me laugh a lot


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I believe it's somewhat bland by design though.
> 
> What do you think of the LEW mythos?



 And I think you're right about that, Bront.  It was created bland and listless because that makes it much much easier to port into a generic world (I had to do work to port FR to my world, but I gladly did it because I love mythology).

LEW?  I'll admit it's hit-and-miss to me, but I think that's to be expected from a pantheon that evolves by vote on random proposals, rather than having someone create a coherent pantheon from the start.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, at least you have an informed dislike for the pantheon.  That I can respect.

Nothing worse than the ole "If it's not _____, it sucks."  And then when you ask why they say "Well, just cause I always play _____."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

> No, I see what you mean. I think they could have more stuff about them. They are missing the real world elements of mythology. How did/do the gods interact? Who is allied with whom? Why do they have the names they do?




Yep, I definitely agree with you on those, and I also think that deities like Mhyriss should not be so hidden that you can barely know they exist.  Know who she is?  Unleashed did when I mentioned her before, but I didn't after years of playing D&D until about a year ago.



> [Okay, besides Corelion Larethian - and his name should be changed just because it's impossible to spell correctly wihtout looking!]




Ah, you mean Corellon Larethian?  He's a good deal easier than Aerdrie Faenya, and when Aerdrie Faenya, Hanali Celanil, and Sehanine Moonbow combined aspects of each other to form Angharradh, they also combined the unspellability of their names to create the most unspellable Seldarine goddess ever!



> anyway, I see where you are going. I use 'em cause they're there and they work well enough for the PbP games. Why mess with a good thing?




Makes sense to me.  The difference is that I have a really fun time messing with it and I tend to like the end result better


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll admit it's hit-and-miss to me, but I think that's to be expected from a pantheon that evolves by vote on random proposals, rather than having someone create a coherent pantheon from the start.




Interesting, though.  Because that is how mythology came into being.  Someone would need a story, so they invent some god.  If it helped the crops grow, and the rain to fall, or the wife to get pregnant (or the whole heirem!) then you kept praying to that god until it stopped working.  If it never stopped working, your kids and grandkids worshipped it too.  Then, it was a legitimate god.  And then someone else wants a different god.  So they make up a new story.  and then someone else has a different need, so they made up a new story.

Then, two braniacs would figure out they each had a god for the same thing but with different names.  So they'd compromise that name or somethin.....

But mythology was very much a pice by piece construction.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, at least you have an informed dislike for the pantheon.  That I can respect.
> 
> Nothing worse than the ole "If it's not _____, it sucks."  And then when you ask why they say "Well, just cause I always play _____."



 Actually, there's an interesting, perhaps weird trait about me.  If there's something I actively don't like, I strive to learn much more about it than I would have if I was neutral for it--I really dislike those kinds of blind haters too.  Now, will I know more about those things than an expert?  Definitely not--I couldn't stand to learn *that* much, but I try my best to make an informed dislike 

That's why I know a pretty good deal about John Cage, the most worthless loser ever to claim to be a musical composer, and Piet Mondrian, who thinks he's an artist and once excommunicated a close friend from his circle of friends for using the colour green in a painting, which wasn't a primary colour 

I will admit that I absolutely *love* it when I know more about the thing that I am opposing than its own supporters do (this happens every once in a while ).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Oh - and up to 15 hopefuls posted.  Not bad.  I don't envy you and that decision....



 That's true--fortunately, I do get to keep 12


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep, I definitely agree with you on those, and I also think that deities like Mhyriss should not be so hidden that you can barely know they exist.  Know who she is?  Unleashed did when I mentioned her before, but I didn't after years of playing D&D until about a year ago.




Nope, never heard of her.At least I don't think so.  But in all honesty, I've never played in a setting.  No - that's not true.  I'm playing a ranger in Eberron in PbP.  But I've always played in Homebrew worlds.  That's why I like Homebrews so much.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Makes sense to me.  The difference is that I have a really fun time messing with it and I tend to like the end result better




True.  I imagine I'll get my pantheon done.  Just about the time that Kitrina hits level 20, Bront.... 

And you know, Rystil, we'd better be careful or people are going to stop reading this thread because they think it is a mythology lesson!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Interesting, though.  Because that is how mythology came into being.  Someone would need a story, so they invent some god.  If it helped the crops grow, and the rain to fall, or the wife to get pregnant (or the whole heirem!) then you kept praying to that god until it stopped working.  If it never stopped working, your kids and grandkids worshipped it too.  Then, it was a legitimate god.  And then someone else wants a different god.  So they make up a new story.  and then someone else has a different need, so they made up a new story.
> 
> Then, two braniacs would figure out they each had a god for the same thing but with different names.  So they'd compromise that name or somethin.....
> 
> But mythology was very much a pice by piece construction.



 My theory is that the first deity was invented by Thog, a hunter-gatherer who was physically too weak to bring down food, but a bit brighter than his companions.  He saw how the other weak tribe members could never get enough to eat because they don't contribute to the hunt, and they certainly won't get a good mate, and so he came up with a great idea--suddenly, he discovers a good spirit that is helping the tribe out and convinces others of its existence.  Since he is the only one who can talk to those spirits, only he can help earn their favour, and so the tribe brings him offerings and food in exchange and he gains high status.  When things go wrong, he comes up with some way they have angered his new god and gets them to give him more stuff, until eventually it stops, which is attributed to his god being appeased for their transgression 


The slight problem with LEW isn't that it's piecemeal, it's that the gods come in at random for random things, and sometimes we get the "God of Playing Board Games" coming in years before useful gods like the "God of the Sky" , "Goddess of Fertility", and "God of Earth" that Bront invented.  Still, it is often entertaining, and I like it better than the Greyhawk pantheon overall


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Interesting, though.  Because that is how mythology came into being.  Someone would need a story, so they invent some god.  If it helped the crops grow, and the rain to fall, or the wife to get pregnant (or the whole heirem!) then you kept praying to that god until it stopped working.  If it never stopped working, your kids and grandkids worshipped it too.  Then, it was a legitimate god.  And then someone else wants a different god.  So they make up a new story.  and then someone else has a different need, so they made up a new story.
> 
> Then, two braniacs would figure out they each had a god for the same thing but with different names.  So they'd compromise that name or somethin.....
> 
> But mythology was very much a pice by piece construction.



Yeah, but there are a few deities in LEW that make me wonder "Hrm, was this designed with a specific min/max cleric in mind?"

Like there's one who's favored weapon is a Bastard Sword (though, given he's the eternal bastard, I guess it fits), and another who's the spiked chain.  And there are far too many that have the same sphere access, many who have access to Travel, Luck, or both.

I've done what I can to fill gaps.  There were no creation myth oriented gods, so I created 2 who have a myth of creation (And I like how the Chaos vs Order conflict arose out of it.  There was no goddess of Fertility (a HUGE hole), so I made one.  There were No greater gods, so I made 3 (the above listed).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

> Nope, never heard of her.At least I don't think so. But in all honesty, I've never played in a setting. No - that's not true. I'm playing a ranger in Eberron in PbP. But I've always played in Homebrew worlds. That's why I like Homebrews so much.




She's only the goddess of love and beauty .  That's a pretty major role in any pantheon.  Seriously, she's that obscure and that's who she is.  I had to play with the Greyhawk gods :grumble: and so I said to myself "Okay self, this character worships the goddess of beauty...Wait, who is that?  _Is there one?_"  Several hours later, I found an obscure reference to her but 0 information.



> And you know, Rystil, we'd better be careful or people are going to stop reading this thread because they think it is a mythology lesson!




Quite possibly, but that's okay--I always love mythology lessons.  You should see the random mythology stuff I've gotten to post in the last few days in General.  We had a question about Kerberos (==Cerberus), a Norse myth question about Njord, and then a mention of historical deities of lust in that shilsen paladin thread


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The slight problem with LEW isn't that it's piecemeal, it's that the gods come in at random for random things, and sometimes we get the "God of Playing Board Games" coming in years before useful gods like the "God of the Sky" , "Goddess of Fertility", and "God of Earth" that Bront invented.  Still, it is often entertaining, and I like it better than the Greyhawk pantheon overall



Glad you like my gods 

I might use them in my pantheon.  They give me a good foundation.

There are a few gods i like, and even agree with (Mongrel I found was actualy pretty cool, though perhaps a bit munchkin if you break it down mechanicly, but I liked his detail and more walked the lands approach, and thus was inspired to write the freefolk.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> and then a mention of historical deities of lust in that shilsen paladin thread



I need to dig up that thread again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I need to dig up that thread again.



 The thread is here.  Someone started asking about historical deities of Lust and someone else gave an answer that wasn't quite correct, so I tried to give a representative listing.  My post of interest is on page 17, the last page.  Of course, don't let that stop you from reading the main post on page 1--it's the best Paladin Thread Ever (tm)


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh, I've read the first 5+ pages, it went downhill after that.

It does show how polarized people are on the paladin though, and explains a lot why people have unreasonable expectations about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, I've read the first 5+ pages, it went downhill after that.
> 
> It does show how polarized people are on the paladin though, and explains a lot why people have unreasonable expectations about it.



 Yup.  I remember that thread.  That thread was one of the threads I read when I was lurking, a year before I ever joined ENWorld.  I once almost joined to post something but then someone beat me to it.  When I eventually did join and it reached a good point, I posted on it.  It is pretty obvious that he doesn't break his Paladin's Vow.  On page 16, Fighter1 correctly but not-so-eloquently stated one of the main causes that some people have trouble with Cedric (but he wound up angering Kahuna so I had to cover him by explaining what he meant )


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, read that.  Oops.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, read that.  Oops.



  It's all in good fun though   I think nobody cared about my post about deities of lust though.  Bleh--I think the only person to ever come out and admit that they were mistaken and my post helped them see it was on my very first post.  That gave me unrealistic expectations--I was like, "Wow, people on ENWorld are even more polite than I thought from lurking."


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah.

Hrm... now to ponder deity sections...

BTW, what do you think of Eberron's Mythos?  While I liked the few I saw, and particularly the Pantheon thing, I felt the actual gods themselves were a bit lacking, and some were too similar for such a small group.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> Hrm... now to ponder deity sections...
> 
> BTW, what do you think of Eberron's Mythos?  While I liked the few I saw, and particularly the Pantheon thing, I felt the actual gods themselves were a bit lacking, and some were too similar for such a small group.



 So, I haven't actually really read the whole ECS (as I mentioned a few times), but I skimmed the deity section because I like deities--that's the first place I turned after some mechanics about which I remembered people talking.  The Sovereign Host and Dark Six didn't catch my eye so much, but the Silver Flame, Undying Court, Blood of Vol, and Cult of the Dragon Below were all really cool and gave me some great ideas


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok, Gundar, Halor, and Halina have been moved to my creation thread.  I'll probably play with them a bit, because i think they're a good place to start a pantheon.  Need to add some more deities, but I don't need this done today obviously.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, Gundar, Halor, and Halina have been moved to my creation thread.  I'll probably play with them a bit, because i think they're a good place to start a pantheon.  Need to add some more deities, but I don't need this done today obviously.



 Do you want feedback on those Magicborn thingies?


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you want feedback on those Magicborn thingies?



Feedback on anything is good.  The magicborn were created for a thread when someone else tried to min/max something, and they never responded when I came up with that template, though the others who were in the thread liked it.

The thread is for feedback as much as my stuff.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Feedback on anything is good.  The magicborn were created for a thread when someone else tried to min/max something, and they never responded when I came up with that template, though the others who were in the thread liked it.
> 
> The thread is for feedback as much as my stuff.



 Alrighty  

Let's see: The Arcane Magicborn's final ability is really really good for sorcerers and nearly worthless for Wizards.  It should probably switch to a choice of the ability to gain either the current ability (for Sorcerers) and something new for Wizards.  Also Level Adjustment should probably be +1.  The abilities are fairly balanced with drawbacks, but the most important thing is that the Magicborn have abilities that you would only want as a caster, and casters are more screwed than anyone by taking a race with LA, so even the loss of 1 LA is really big and thus we find balance (in contrast, a Fighter class could easily give up 1 LA for something that gives combat boosts including Str and Con boosts)


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2005)

How about you give the feedback i the thread so I can reference the actual material.  I haven't looked at those in months other than a quick cut and paste.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How about you give the feedback i the thread so I can reference the actual material.  I haven't looked at those in months other than a quick cut and paste.



  Ok.

By the way, I ran my first ever Eberron adventure last night.  Even though I didn't really know anything about Eberron and neither did the players, we still had fun.  

It wound up that the gnome Master Inquisitive from Korranberg, the Changeling Sorcerer (going for Recaster) from Sharn, and the crazy Battledancer/Paladin from Aerenal (going for Anointed Knight, which I changed a bit to require dragonshards instead of normal gold) wearing a vest studded with thousands of gold worth of Khyber Dragonshards that he is convinced are Syberys shards (he has 4 Wisdom).  And these guys were trying to solve a mystery in Sharn


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2005)

Sweet, sounds like a blast.

I got Liber Mortis (or how ever it's spelled) for Christmas.  Going to try to read through it over the next week or so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet, sounds like a blast.
> 
> I got Liber Mortis (or how ever it's spelled) for Christmas.  Going to try to read through it over the next week or so.



 Libris Mortis 

I guess my adventure worked better because they didn't really know Eberron either.  They spent a long time searching through contacts, gathering information, and visiting several libraries and eventually Morgrave University to find information on the Blood of Vol, for instance.  They couldn't solve the mystery though.  Hmm, my adventure is very short (though they didn't quite finish in one session), so I could probably even run it as a one-shot in PbP some day


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2005)

Or use it as a springboard for further Eberron meheim.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Or use it as a springboard for further Eberron meheim.



 Or even Eberron mayhem!


----------



## garlicnation (Dec 24, 2005)

If there is any room, i am interested in making a charachter.

info about me.
I have been rp'ing for about 2 years, being in 1.5 face to face campaigns.

I did one stupid thing, and my dm only let me play a second campain if i promised not to repeat the mistake. I wont go into detail here, but think 1st level ranger attacks giant scorpion.

I have dm'ed many small adventures at parties and such, and tried to dm an adventure on pbp, which soon fell apart. I am in living enworld, and i think i am in 2 soon-to-be started campaigns. I post often, i live on the internet.

My idea for a charachter has VoP, but guess what, it isnt a monk, it is a paladin. I have decided i want a challenge, and a paladin with VoP seems to fit. What do you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> If there is any room, i am interested in making a charachter.
> 
> info about me.
> I have been rp'ing for about 2 years, being in 1.5 face to face campaigns.
> ...



 Thanks for your interest, but unfortunately, I am only accepting people for Kiss of Darkness who posted their original intent to apply before a certain post (I think it is on page 9).  However, be on the look-out for my next recruiting thread once I have this game up and running.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 24, 2005)

It's 2:00am. My wife and I have drunk champagne and opened presents after getting home from Midnight Mass for Christmas. I have to be up in 5 hours, and then there are two more services tomorrow morning.

May you all have a happy and holy Christmas!

Boddynock


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 28, 2005)

Not sure if I mentioned that Magorrym is finished over in the potential rogues thread.


----------

